# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  اللهم إنا نبرأ إليك مما فعل عمرو خالد

## أبو الفداء

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على محمد بن عبد الله وآله وصحبه ومن والاه 
أما بعد
اخوتي الأحباء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
دخلت على احدى المدونات فوجدت أحد الأخوة هداه الله يدافع عن واقعة ذهاب عمرو خالد الى الكنيسة المصرية وتهنئة النصارى بعيدهم يقول:
"أحببت أن أوضح نقاطاً في ذهاب عمرو خالد إلى الكنيسة 
أولاً عمرو خالد ذهب ليسمع تصريحات البابا أمام الكنيسة ومن أهدافه التي وضعها أنه يريد أن يتابع المشروع الذي كان بين الكنيسة وبين صناع الحياة لمكافحة المخدرات. 
ثانياً: أنه قال أنه فعل ذلك لأنه يريد أن يحافظ على وطنه مصر ويمنع انتشار الفتنة الطائفية فيها فلقد قال في المقابلة أن قصة قابيل وهابيل هي قصة الماضي المستمر فقد استمر في لبنان وفي العراق وفي دارفور ثم قال أنه لا يريد أن تستمر في مصر 
ثالثاً: أنه فعل ذلك احتراماً للأقباط وهو هنأهم بعيدهم فقط ولم يشاركهم فيه وقال في المقابلة أنه قد يختلف معهم في العقيدة ولكنه لن يختلف معهم في حب الوطن 
رابعاً: ذهاب عمرو خالد إلى الكنيسة أمر يحقق التعايش الذي دعا إليه لأنه قال في برنامجه دعوة للتعايش بأن التعايش يعني أن نختلف عن بعضنا في الآراء ولكن نحاول معرفة المنطقة المشتركة بيننا لنقبل بوجود بعضنا البعض ونحترم بعضنا دون أن نذوب في ثقافة غيرنا فعمرو خالد رأى أن المنطقة المشتركة بينه وبين الكنيسة هو أنهم مواطنين مصريين يخافون على بلدهم مصر ويحاولون منع الفتنة الطائفية ومنع المخدرات منها وهو لم يذوب في ثقافتهم ولم يشاركهم عيدهم وإنما هنئهم به فقط 
وأنا (في رأيي) أن عمرو خالد لم يخطئ 
فإذا كل واحد فينا انتظر المبادرة من غيره فلن نستطيع أن نحمي بلادنا من الفتنة الطائفية 
وجزاكم الله خيراً"
فرددت عليه ردا مطولا، قلت فيه:
"انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
الأخ الحبيب صاحب التبرير المنمق لعمل عمرو خالد، أخي اسمح لي أن أبين لك أن العمل لهذا الدين لو لم ينضبط بضوابط الدين نفسه فانه لا يكون الا اتباعا للهوى بالباطل، ولا يؤتي ثماره المرتجاة أبدا! فيا أخي الحبيب من أين أتيت بهذا (الرأي) الذي به قلت بأن عمرو لم يخطئ؟ ما بالنا نخرج الآراء بهوانا وبلا علم في أمور ما كان الصحابة الا يجمعون لأمثالها أهل بدر؟ من أين جاء رأيك هذا يا أخي الحبيب وعلى أي الأدلة الشرعية بنيته؟ ألا تعلم أن لله حكما في موالاة الكفارين، يصل بها من حد الكبيرة الى الكفر والعياذ بالله؟ ألا تعلم أن لله حكما في تهنئتهم على أعيادهم الكفرية ودخول كنائسهم؟ ألا تعلم أن هذه الأحكام منصوص على أدلتها وهي محل اجماع؟ ظني بك أنك لا تعلم والا ما قلت بهذا الكلام! فمن أين جئت برأيك في هذه المسألة الخطيرة؟ ومن أين نأتي بآرائنا في دين الله؟؟ يا عبد الله اتق الله، هذا دين!! أطلق رأيك فيما يحلو لك مما تحسن وما تعلم! أما أن نتبع رجلا جاهلا غويا ونوافقه في الرأي بجهلنا ونبرئه من الخطأ بهوانا، فكيف نجيب ربنا يوم القيامة؟؟! 
الى متى سنتبع العاطفة ويعمينا الهوى والتعلق بهذا الرجل عن طوامه ومصائبه؟؟ 
الى متى سنظل نبرر له أخطاءه وانحرافاته الفجة التي كان ولا يزال يأبى أن يرتدع عنها ويتراجع، وقد نصحه وحذره جمع من علماء الأمة بما فيهم الشيخ القرضاوي الذي يزعم أنه مرجع من مراجعه؟؟ 
الى متى سيبقى في شبابنا من يتبعونه اتباع الصم البكم العميان هكذا، يتلمسون له العذر بعد العذر على أمور مهلكات، وهو الذي لا ينتصح ولا يستجيب ولا يعبأ بكلام الناصحين، وهم يتورعون عن دفع خطره العظيم وتحذير الناس منه، مراعاة لفضل قديم كان له اذ كان سببا في هدايتهم ودخولهم المساجد؟؟ نعم لا نجحده ذلك ولكن الحق أحق أن يتبع يا عباد الله، وهو أحب الينا من عمرو خالد ومن آبائنا وأولادنا وأنفسنا! 
فالى متى با عباد الله؟ 
الى أن نرى شبابنا يضيع من بين أيدينا، ويجند ليقف ضدنا حين يمحص الله المسلمين، يحارب أهل الحق على أنهم أهل "تطرف وتشدد" ويركب في ركاب الغرب على ذلك وهو يحسب أنه يحسن صنعا؟؟ بالله ماذا ننتظر حتى نحذر هؤلاء وننهاهم عن سبيل هذا الرجل؟؟ لقد ذهب اليهم في بلادهم يقول لهم، "انا أقدم بين أيديكم شباب المسلمين"، فماذا ننتظر؟ أي مبادرة لمكافحة المخدرات تلك التي يشترك فيها مع الكنيسة؟؟ وهل يكافح دعاة الاسلام المخدرات وغيرها من المنكرات عن طريق دخول الكنائس والتعاون في ذلك مع أعداء الله، أم عن طريق تأسيس حصن الايمان والالتزام في قلوب الشباب وتخويفهم من ربهم جل وعلا من فوقهم وتعليمهم كيف يتقونه حق تقاته، فتزول المنكرات عنهم مهما قبحت ومهما عظمت؟؟ أي محكافة للمخدرات هذه التي يتكلم عنها؟؟ ثم من الذي استفتاه عمرو خالد قبل ان يتخذ هذه الخطوة على هذا النحو ويتحرك فيها؟ أليس عندنا فقه اسمه فقه الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر؟ فان لم تكن حملة "مكافحة المخدرات" هذه داخلة تحت هذا الباب فتحت أي باب تدخل؟ ((فَأَمَّا الزَّبَدُ فَيَذْهَبُ جُفَاء وَأَمَّا مَا يَنفَعُ النَّاسَ فَيَمْكُثُ فِي الأَرْضِ كَذَلِكَ يَضْرِبُ اللّهُ الأَمْثَالَ)) [الرعد : 17] 
تقول: "أنه قال أنه فعل ذلك لأنه يريد أن يحافظ على وطنه مصر ويمنع انتشار الفتنة الطائفية فيها فلقد قال في المقابلة أن قصة قابيل وهابيل هي قصة الماضي المستمر فقد استمر في لبنان وفي العراق وفي دارفور ثم قال أنه لا يريد أن تستمر في مصر" 
وأقول لك ما علاقة قصة قابيل وهابيل بما نحن فيه؟ هل كان أحدهما مسلم والآخر نصراني، ويعيشان في بلد اسلامية؟؟ ما هذا الكلام؟ وهل كان عمرو بن العاص ومن خلفه من ولاة المسلمين على مصر بعد فتحها، يقاومون الفتنة الطائفية (ويحافظون على مصر) بالنفاق واقتراف الكبائر ودخول الكنائس محتفلين بأعياد الكفار مشاركين فيها على هذا النحو؟ أم كانوا يحققون ذلك بتوعية المسلمين وتعليمهم حقوق أهل الذمة والمعاهدين على أرضهم، مع الحفاظ في نفس الوقت على تأصيل الولاء والبراء والبغضاء لكل عدو لله تعالى كائنا من كان؟؟ ما هذا الخلط العجيب الذي تقوله؟؟ 
والله لو أنفقوا ما في الأرض جميعا هم وأولياؤهم من النصارى ليقضوا على المخدرات في البلاد لما أمكنهم ذلك، حتى يكون أصل الأمر وأساسه في قلوبهم وفي دعوتهم هو (لا اله الا الله) وتأصيلها في القلوب وتحقيق الخشية التي تورث الرشاد والانضباط والاحسان والاستقامة في سائر جوانب الحياة! 
وتقول: "أنه فعل ذلك احتراماً للأقباط وهو هنئهم بعيدهم فقط ولم يشاركهم فيه وقال في المقابلة أنه قد يختلف معهم في العقيدة ولكنه لن يختلف معهم في حب الوطن" 
واٌفول لك ما معنى "احترامه للأفباط" ومن الذي طالبه بابداء هذا الاحترام بهذه الصورة ابتداءً ومن الذي يتوهم هذا المسكين أنه يمثله ويتكلم بلسانه أصلا، ومن أسوته وسلفه في ذلك وما مرجعيته الشرعية؟ ان كان يتكلم باسم المسلمين فالاسلام بريء من هذا! وان كان يتكلم باسم الوطن فالدولة لا مقام له فيها وهو لا يمثلها لا رسميا ولا غير ذلك، (حتى الآن على الأقل)! فباسم من يتكلم؟؟ باسم "صناع الحياة"؟؟ من هؤلاء؟ ومن الذي خولهم للكلام نيابة عن المسلمين وهم لا علم لهم ولا فقه؟ أهو حزب سياسي جديد بزعامة عمرو خالد؟؟ ما الذي يجري بالضبط؟؟ 
ثم ما تصورك يا أخي الكريم في صفة مشاركة المسلم للكافر في عيده؟ متى يكون المسلم عندك متصفا بأنه شارك الكفار في عيدهم؟؟ اذا رأيته لبس لبسهم وراح يرتل معهم ترانيمهم ويصلى صلاتهم؟؟ يكفر بالله العظيم اذا والله ولا خلاف!! فما هو فهمك لمشاركة المسلم للكافر في عيده وما صورتها عندك؟ ان أعياد الكفار انما هي احتفال بكفر بواح، فمجرد التهنئة بها كبيرة من الكبائر، وهي من مشاركتهم فيها! وهذا الأمر ظاهر واضح! تخيل لو أن رجلا يحتفل بذكرى سب أبيك وشتمه وزعمه أنه قتله وصلبه، أيسوغ لك أن تهنئه؟؟ الله المستعان! 
ثم تقول: "ذهاب عمرو خالد إلى الكنيسة أمر يحقق التعايش الذي دعا إليه لأنه قال في برنامجه دعوة للتعايش بأن التعايش يعني أن نختلف عن بعضنا في الآراء ولكن نحاول معرفة المنطقة المشتركة بيننا لنقبل بوجود بعضنا البعض ونحترم بعضنا دون أن نذوب في ثقافة غيرنا فعمرو خالد رأى أن المنطقة المشتركة بينه وبين الكنيسة هو أنهم مواطنين مصريين يخافون على بلدهم مصر ويحاولون منع الفتنة الطائفية ومنع المخدرات منها وهو لم يذوب في ثقافتهم ولم يشاركهم عيدهم وإنما هنئهم به فقط" 
وأقول لك، ما معنى (دون أن نذوب في ثقافة عيرنا) هذه؟؟ أي ثقافة؟ أهذا كلام داعية للدين، يريد اخضاع المسلمين لقال الله وقال الرسول بالدليل الشرعي الصحيح؟ ما المقصود "بالثقافة" هذه وما حدودها عنده؟ وبأي دليل شرعي جعل تهنئة الكفار بأعيادهم ودخول كنائسهم لمشاركتهم الاحتفال بها خارجة من هذا "الذوبان" الذي يزعم أنه يحذر الشباب منه؟؟ ان لم يكن هذا هو الذوبان في القوم والخوض معهم فيما يخوضون، فما هو الذوبان بالضبط على فهم العلامة عمرو خالد؟ وكيف يستدل الواحد منكم – يا من اتبعتموه مغمضي الأعين - على مذهبه وكلامه هذا ونظرية (المنطقة المشتركة) هذه من الكتاب والسنة ان شئتم أن تراجعوا عمله ودعواه لتتأكدوا من كونها على الحق وعلى مراد رب العالمين؟ أم أن هذا لم يعد أمرا يعنيكم أصلا؟؟ انا لله وانا اليه راجعون! 
يا عباد الله أفيقوا! فوالله ان هذا لهو مراد الكفار من دعوة الرجل! أن تكون سبيلا لاذابة الولاء والبراء من قلوبنا، في سبيل استلال سائر التوحيد منها خطوة خطوة! والا فمن الذي قال أن كرهي وبغضي للنصراني الكافر المعاهد يمنعني من أن أؤدي له حقه أو أقسط اليه بما أمر الله، أو أن "أتعايش معه" على أرضي أو على أرضه؟ ومن الذي قال أن اداء الحقوق الى أهلها من الكفار بالشرع والدين، يلزم منه أن نكون لهم موالين محبين، متوحدين في عبادة ذلك الوثن الجديد الذي اسمه (الوطن)؟؟! أين تعلتم هذا يا عباد الله؟؟ ومن أين أتت هذه الدعوة؟؟ هذا هو اصلاح الخطاب الديني الذي يتشدق به أعداؤكم يريدون به سحقكم، ان كنتم لا تعلمون! هي دعوى أعداء الدين الذين يصفون الدعاة المنضبطين بالقرءان والسنة وفهم السلف بأنهم يبثون ما أسموه "بثقافة الكراهية"! وأقول نعم عندنا كراهية، وكراهية شديدة – كما عند جميع البشر مهما كذبوا ونافقوا - ولكنها كراهية رشيدة حكيمة توضع في كل شيء وكل مذهب وكل قول وكل شخص وكل عمل يبغضه الله تعالى، كما توضع المحبة لا توضع الا فيمن وفيما يحبه الله وحده! وهذا هو ديننا، وهو توحيدنا ولو كره الكفارون! 
يا عبد الله اعلم أننا قد سكتنا وتغاضينا في مطلع الأمر عن كون عمرو خالد حاطب ليل لا حظ له من طلب العلم ولا يضبط ما يقول ويتكلم في العامة دون تحصيل ذلك العلم الضروري، وعن صحبته لبعض المبتدعة الضالة كالجفري وغيره، لما كان له من أثر طيب في قلوب الشباب، وكنا ندعو الله أن يزيده وأن يعينه على اقامة الحق، وأن يهدي على يديه شباب المسلمين، وكنا والله ندعوه – ومنذ أول ظهوره - لمراجعة أهل العلم وكان يبدي استعداده لقبول النصح ويشكر الناصحين له ويدعو لهم، وكنا والله من المتحمسين له المدافعين عنه، نحبه في الله ولا نراه الا منة قد من الله بها على المسلمين! ولكن لما ظهر منه الاستكبار على ناصحيه، والاصرار على المخالفة واتباع رأيه ومزاجه مهما كان مخالفا للحق ومهما نصح ومهما قيل له، وتتابعت مصائبه وطوامه الواحدة تلو الأخرى، كل واحدة اكبر من سابقتها، صار واجبا أن نحذر المسلمين منه وأن نثنيهم عن سبيله هذا! فالأمر أصبح يمس أصول الايمان، والمسألة أصبحت اما نجاة واما هلكة! لم نعد نتكلم معه في اللحية والمعازف والاختلاط ومصافحة المرأة الأجنبية وصفة الحجاب الصحيح وغير ذلك من الفروع الكثيرة التي أهدرها بجهالته ولا يزال مصرا على اهدارها، ولا نتكلم في أخطاء وتحريفات كبيرة وكثيرة في روايات السيرة والقصص التي كان يرويها، ونصحه العلماء باصلاحها مرارا ولم يفعل، ولا نتكلم في فقه الدعوة وضرورة تقديم الأولى فالأولى من تأسيس على التوحيد أولا ثم الأخلاق والسنة والعبادات، والذي هو نهج رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم في الدعوة، ما صرنا نتكلم معه وأتباعه في شيء من هذا، وانما صرنا نتكلم مع الرجل في أبجديات أصول الدين والتوحيد! أصول الولاء والبراء وحقيقة التوحيد، بل حتى في فهمه للغاية التي خلق الله العباد من أجلها!! الله ما خلقنا الا لنعبده ونوحده ونقيم ذلك الأمر في الأرض بكل ما سخره لنا فيها، وعمرو خالد يقول ما معناه أن الله خلقنا لنعمر الأرض بالعمارات والمباني والكباري، وخلق الناس شعوبا وقبايل من أجل ذلك وللتعاون على الحضارة والتمتع بالدنيا في سلام وأمان!! 
وأنا أسأل هذا الأخ المدافع عنه، يا أخي آلله أحب اليك أم عمرو خالد؟؟ 
ان كنت صادقا في أن الله أحب اليك، فبالله هل يحب الله رجلا يهنئ الكفار على احتفالهم بايمانهم بأن الرب خرج من فرج امرأة، وصلب ومات ثم قام من الموتى؟؟ ما لكم كيف تحكمون؟؟ ألا تخشون أن تحشروا معهم؟؟ ((يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَتَّخِذُواْ الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضٍ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّهُم مِّنكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ)) [المائدة : 51] 
كان الامام أحمد رحمه الله يكره أن ينظر - مجرد النظر - الى عامة النصارى ويقول هؤلاء قوم يبغضهم الله وأنا أكره النظر اليهم (أو نحوا من ذلك) ونهى ابنه عن أن يكتب ذلك عنه حتى لا يؤخذ على أنه حكم شرعي، وأنت تقول (أنا في رأيي أن عمرو خالد لم يخطئ)؟؟! 
سبحان الله العظيم! 
ان الرجل يفاخر في ذلك المقطع المسجل له في الكنيسة بأنه أول "داعية اسلامي" يبادر بدخول الكنيسة في أعياد النصارى وتهنئتهم على ذلك!! فالآن صار الرجل يفاخر بارتكاب الكبائر (وقد عد العلماء تهنئة الكفار ومشاركتهم في أعيادهم من الكبائر التي قد تفضي الى الكفر فتأمل)، ويفاخر بأنه أول داعية اسلامي يفعل كذا وكذا، والاسلام بريء مما يفعل ومما يقول، ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!! لم يسأل هذا الغوي نفسه اذ يقول هذا الكلام مفاخرا، لماذا لم يسبقه الى هذا العمل أحد من دعاة المسلمين!! ألأنه كان عزيزا على أذهانهم الضعيفة مثلا، فلم يهتدوا اليه حلا عبقريا لمشكلة (الفتنة الطائفية) حتى جاء هو فتوصل اليه بذكائه الفذ؟؟ أم لأنهم كانوا أجهل وأقل علما من أن يبادروا تلك المبادرة التاريخية الكبرى! أم لأنهم كانوا جميعهم "متشددين" "متزمتين" يحتظرون واسعا ويضيقون في أمر قد وسع الله فيه؟؟ أم لأنهم لم يكونوا "وطنيين"؟؟! يا اخوة هذا الرجل الذي سلمتموه قلوبكم واستأمنتموه على دينكم جاهل مركب: جاهل يحسب نفسه عليما!! جاهل مصر على انحرافه واتباع هواه، ولا يزداد الا غيا، ووالله لم يعد يبقى لنا قرينة واحدة تعيننا على الحفاظ على ما كان له عندنا من احسان للظن به وبمقصده!! بل ما عدنا نرى منه الا الغي والضلال! فالى أين تتبعونه؟ الى أين؟؟ 
ألم تقرأوا ما أثنى به عليه كتاب الغرب الكفار وصحفهم الكبرى الخاضعة لأهواء أعدائكم والتي يملكها رؤوس الاعلام الغربي من اليهود؟ ألم تروا ما قدمه هو نفسه لهم في مؤتمراتهم هناك، اذ أصبح الآن في نظرهم السبيل الوحيد "لاصلاح الخطاب الديني" في مصر والشرق الأوسط ومواجهة ما أسموه "بالتيار المتطرف المتنامي" و"الاسلام الأصولي"؟؟ ما هو هذا الاسلام الأصولي الذي وجدوا في عمرو خالد ودعوته السبيل الأمثل للقضاء عليه، وما هو الاسلام المعتدل الذي يرضاه جورج بوش ومجلة نيوزيوك والكرونيكل وغيرها من المجلات التي احتفت بصاحبنا هذا؟ ألا تقرأون؟؟ ما الذي أعجبهم في دعواه الى حد أن جعلته التايم مجازين واحدا من أهم مئة شخصية في العالم في نظر القائمين عليها، فراح هو وأتباعه يعدون ذلك نصرا غير مسبوق للاسلام والمسلمين؟! وهل أسلم واحد من هؤلاء الذين كرموه وأعجبوا به؟ بل هل دعى أحدا منهم للاسلام أصلا؟؟! فأي نصر وأي هراء هذا؟؟ وماذا يعني مدح ألد أعدائنا لواحد منا على هذا النحو يا عباد الله يا عقلاء، ان لم يكن الرضى بدعوته لأنها تخدم مصالحهم وأغراضهم؟ انها نفس تلك الأيدي النجسة والمؤسسات الاعلامية الكافرة التي سبت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، هي اليوم تمدح عمرو خالد وتثني عليه! ففي أي الفريقين أنتم؟ 
انظروا ماذا تقول الصحفية الانجليزية ليندسي وايز من صحيفة كرونيكل، في مقال يفاخر به أتباع عمرو خالد ويضعونه على موقعه الرسمي: 
Although Khaled is a lay preacher and not a religious scholar, he uses his television shows -- broadcast on Iqra, a Saudi-owned religious satellite channel -- to speak out against terrorism and despair. He emphasizes instead the importance of personal piety, political reform, social activism and coexistence with the West. 
http://www.amrkhaled.net/articles/articles1311.html 
تقول: "عمرو خالد هو واعظ عامي (من العامة) وليس عالما دينيا، وهو يستخدم البرامج التفزيونية - المبثوثة عبر قناة اقرأ السعودية - ليدعو ضد "التطرف" واليأس. وهو يؤكد على أهمية الاستقامة الشخصية (أي التي لا ينشغل فيها الانسان الا بنفسه، فلا يأمر بمعروف ولا ينهى عن منكر ولا يسعى الى اصلاح الآخرين)، والاصلاح السياسي (هكذا ترى الصحفية)، والخدمة الاجتماعية، والتعايش مع الغرب!" 
فيا ترى ماذا تقصد هذه الصحفية من تلك الجريدة ذات الصيت والخاضعة لمنظومة اعلام يمتلكها اليهود كما هو معلوم، عندما تثني على داعية مسلم بأنه ضد التطرف ويدعو الى التعايش مع الغرب؟؟! لا شك أن هذا الكلام وسام على صدره يفخر به، ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله! 
بل انظروا بأي شيئ تتبع ذلك الكلام وفي نفس المقال وفي نفس الموقع (موقع عمرو خالد): 
"He has at various times joined forces with the British government in promoting outreach to moderate Muslim leaders following last July's terrorist attacks on the London subway system 
"لقد عمل مع الحكومة البريطانية في عدة مرات لتحقيق التواصل مع قادة الفكر الاسلامي المعتدل، عقب هجمات يوليو الارهابية في لندن!" 
والله هذا لفظ ما في المقالة التي يفاخر بها وينشرها على موقعه، لم أزد فيه حرفا واحد! فما رأيكم في شهادة علقها على صدره بموالاته لحكومة هي من ألد أعداء الله في أرضه؟؟ هل تجهلون يا عباد الله توجه الحكومة البريطانية وموقفها من الملتزمين هناك، ومواقفها من المسلمين في كل مكان، ومطاردتها لكل من تظهر عليه علائم الالتزام في تلك البلاد؟ هل أحتاج لأن أعرض عليكم أمثلة على مواقف حكومة بريطانيا وحربها الضروس ضد الدين وسعيها الدءوب الى تسطيحه واذابة المسلمين هناك اذابة تامة، ومعاداتها لكل داعية صادق ذهب ليدعو القوم الى (لا اله الا الله) صافية خالصة بلا زيغ ولا تزييف، على نحو ما كان يدعو اليها الصحابة وامامهم صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ هل أحتاج الى ذكر المزيد؟؟ 
بل انظروا الى هؤلاء المجرمين الملاعين في موقع نصراني أوروبي صليبي، يفاخرون بجرأتهم على سيد المرسلين صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويفاخرون بأن أحدا لا يملك أن يوقفهم أو يمنعهم من سبه والهزء به، قاتلهم الله! ثم تأملوا بأنفسكم وانظروا أين جاء اسم عمرو خالد فيه، وماذا يقولون عنه!! 
http://europenews.dk/en/taxonomy/term/155 
هؤلاء هم الذين يعجبهم عمرو خالد ويرون في كلمته التي ألقاها على مسلمي أمريكا شيئا طيبا يستحق ان ينشر عندهم بنصه الكامل!! فهل تحتاجون الى المزيد؟؟ هذا المقال يدعو الرجل فيه المسلم الذي يعيش في أمريكا لأن يحب البلد التي هو فيها وأن يواليها، وأن يعمل على خدمتها ليكون بذلك مثالا طيبا للرجل المسلم! وأنا أقول لهذا الغوي المسكين، ألم تسمع قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أبا بريء ممن أقام بين ظهراني المشركين"؟؟ ام أنك لا ترى هؤلاء من المشركين؟ لا يجوز لمسلم أن يقيم في بلد الكفار الا لطلب علم لا يطلب الا من هناك، أو لقضاء حاجة لا تقضى الا هناك، أو لدعوتهم الى الاسلام! اما الاقامة والعمل هناك، بتلك الصورة التي تستدعي هذا الفهم المريض "للتعايش" والذي يهدم أصول الولاء والبراء ويمسخ العقيدة مسخا، ويعرض المسلمين هناك للتنصير وللعلمانية ولكل تيار فاسد يمتد الى قلوبهم من هنا وهناك، فهل هذه دعوة داعية مسلم يتقي الله في دعواه؟ يكون المسلم دعوة ونموذجا في أي مكان يذهب اليه، ما دام منضبطا بالشرع، ولا بلزم من حسن معاملته للكفار أن يكون محبا لهم! ولا يجوز أن يضع مسلم همه وجهده في خدمة مجتمع كافر، الا أن يكون داعية للتوحيد يدعوهم اليه حقيقة لا وهما! أما أن يترك المسلمين وكفايتهم غير متحققة فيما يصنع، ويمضي عمره في بلد مشركين يطلب الرزق فيها، ثم يقال له يجب أن تحب ذلك البلد وتشعر بالانتماء اليه، وتبذل له كما يبذل لك، فأي اسلام هذا الذي يأمر بهذا الكلام؟؟ انه اسلام أمريكا! وعجيب والله أن تجد الواحد من أتباع عمرو خالد يتمسك بشدة بالمقاطعة حتى لا يضع قرشا في جيب رجل قد يخرج منه نسبة ما لتذهب الى أمريكا فتنفقها في سلاح تقاتل به اخوانه (كما يقولون)، ولا يرى بأسا في نفس الوقت في أن يسافر ليمضي حياته في أمريكا نفسها يعمل فيها ليخدمها ويخدم أهلها هناك!! عجيب جدا أن تراه يطنطن بالمقاطعة ويسرد القوائم الطوال في المنتجات والشركات التي يجب – على قوله – مقاطعتها، وهو لا يرى أي خطأ في دخول عمرو خالد الكنيسة وتهنئته لرأس الكفار في مصر!! 
ما هذا التناقض العجيب؟؟ 
انه تناقض من لا ينضبط بالدين ولا بفهم السلف والصحابة رضي الله عنهم، ويصر على ابتاع هواه مستكبرا! قيل للرجل لا تذهب الى الدنمارك كي لا تخرق اجماع الامة على موقفها، ومع ذلك راح ومعه طائفة من أتباعه في أوج الأزمة، مخالفا بذلك جميع من يعتد بقولهم في هذه الأمة من علمائها وأهل الحل والعقد فيها بلا استثناء!! لماذا؟ لأنه داعية "تعايش" ليس داعية دين! لقد خافت أوروبا من موقف المسلمين ومن حركة الأقليات عندها، فكان يجب أن يأتي عمرو خالد ليمتص غضبهم، فحطم الرجل جهود المسلمين جميعا وأخذ أتباعه وذهب، ورمى بكلامنا جميعا عرض الحائط، ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!! 
عندي المزيد والمزيد والله وقد قرأت ما يندى له الجبين، وأنا متابع لأمر هذا الرجل منذ سنوات، ولكن ما نقلت لكم فيه كفاية لمن كان له فؤاد وبصر! 
ثم نحن بعد كل هذا، نقول التمسوا له العذر، فالرجل كان سببا في كذا وكذا، ولولاه لما كان كذا وكذا؟؟ لا يا اخوة! ان الله ليؤيد هذا الدين بالرجل الفاجر، كما صح عن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم! فحقيقة أن حشدا كبيرا من الشباب قد كان هو سببا في هدايته هذه لا تبرئه مما صار وجنح اليه وما تحولت اليه دعوته! والعبرة انما تكون بالخواتيم! 
انهم يريدون دينا لا عقيدة فيه، ولا علم ولا فقه ولا شيء الا القليل من القرءان والأخلاقيات والسير والقصص وكفى!! وها هم يرون في عمرو خالد الطريق الى تحقيق ذلك! وها هو قد أصبح سلاحا خطيرا في أيديهم من حيث لا يدري ولا يشعر أتباعه، ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
لقد حذرته والله ذات يوم من هذا، منذ أكثر من ثلاث سنوات! قلت له يا عمرو اتق الله حتى لا تكون لعبة في أيديهم! قال لي أن ثناءهم عليه شهادة للاسلام والمسلمين، ولم يعجبه كلامي! فبالله ماذا تنتظرون حتى تعدلوا عن سبيل ذلك الرجل وتكفوا عن الدفاع عنه وعن هذا التعصب الأعمى له وقد صنع من نفسه بجهله وعماه معولا لهدم الصحوة وتعقيمها بعد أن كان من أكبر أسباب نجاحها وانتشارها في الأرض ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله؟ ماذا تنتظرون؟ 
يا عباد الله ارتقبوا وتربصوا حتى يقضي الله أمرا كان مفعولا، ولسوف تعلمن نبأه ولو بعد حين. 
أقول ما كتبت اوستغفر الله لي ولكم والحمد لله رب العالمين"
انتهى

----------


## لامية العرب

اللهم لا تؤاخذنا بما فعل السفهاء منا

----------


## باحث نزيه

فعل عمرو خالد بعض الأمور الجيدة، وسد فراغاً كان موجوداً بدرجة ما، ولكن مع ذلك فإن له أخطاء قاتلة وخطيرة لا أنصحه بالتمادي فيها. لعله يكون من الأفضل أن يجعل له مجموعة من المستشارين الثقات من أهل العلم والتقوى، بل ومن الخبراء في السياسة والاقتصاد وغير ذلك حتى لا يتورط ولا يورِّط.

----------


## الأمل الراحل

عمرو خالد فيه خير ، فلو أحد الدعاة من الذين لهم قبول يناصحونه . . ما ينفع ننفر الرجل منا بنقده من وراه والانتقاص منه .

----------


## باحث نزيه

أهل النصيحة موجودون وينصحون ويقولون ولكن من يستمع إليهم؟

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون....اللهم احفظ علينا إيماننا بمنك وكرمك...

----------


## الأمل الراحل

لستُ هنا أدافع عن منهج عمرو خالد ولا عمري أصلا سمعت له محاضرة رأيته بالصدفة قبل 4سنوات ولمدة ( ثواني ) معدودة في إحدى القنوات ( لا أتذكرها بالضبط ) مع ما كُتب عنه في المجلات وقتها ، وما لاحظته عليه هو أنه متحمس لنشر الخير والدعوة إلى الله لكن ينقصه العلم . وشكله من ملامحه أنه على نياته هذا ظني فيه والله أعلم بالسرائر .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عمرو خالد نُصح من مشايخ أفاضل، ولكن دون جدوى.

----------


## صالح العواد

لا ألومك يا أبا الفداء على ما كتبت ، و لعلك وقفت على أمور كثيرة لم يقف عليها الإخوة .. وشكر الله لك حرقتك على الدين، و أنا أضم صوتي إليك في أكثر ما قلت ، و لكن أليس هناك طريقة جيدة ندعوه من جديد ليسلك المنهج الصحيح ؟!!
أتصور أن هذا هو الأمر المناسب اللذي يجب أن يتبع في مثل هذه المواقف ، خاصة و أنه يعتبر علم عند خلق كثير ، و كلامنا له بهذه الطريقة يجعله يعرض و قد تأخذه العزة بالإثم و لكن بالوعظ واللين والحكمة تصلح الأمور إن شاء الله تعالى .

----------


## خالد المرسى

والله أنتم ناس أهل غفلة ( ومش فاهمين حاجة )
وسأخالف عادتى فلا أتكلم أكثر من ذلك فى مثل هذا المقام ( ابتسامة )

----------


## أبو أنس الموافي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا بالنسبة لعمرو فهو مخطأ خطأ كبيرا هداه الله مع أنه نصح ولكن دون جدوى وهو أيضا عليه ملاحظات كثيرة
ثانيا بالنسبة لهذا الذي يقول أنتم أهل غفلة (خالد المرسي) فأقول له إما أن تتكلم بكل أدبك أو أن تسكت أخي هداك الله للمنتدى أدبه فلا ينفع أن نسكت كلنا عن كلمتك هذه فارجع عن قولك هداك الله.

----------


## أبو الفداء

الحمد لله وحده
الاخوة الذين يظنون أننا في دعوانا للناس بأن ينفضوا من حول ذاك الرجل (عمرو خالد) نظلمه أو نزيده صدا عن الحق، وأنه من الأولى أن نخاطبه به مباشرة، أنا أدعوهم ليتوجهوا اليه مباشرة كما يطلبون، في بيته أو في موقعه أو بأيما طريقة يتمكنون من الوصول اليه بها، ويوجهوا اليه النصيحة بالكتاب والسنة بالرفق وباللين - كما كان دأب أكثر من ناصحوه من العلماء وطلبة العلم ودأبوا على نصحه طويلا منذ أول ظهوره والى يوم الناس هذا وبلا فائدة-، وينكروا عليه فعلته تلك وما شابهها، ثم ينظروا بأنفسهم بأي شيء سيقابلهم!
أتحسبون أنني لم أجرب هذا، ولم أبادر اليه بالنصح فيما بيني وبينه؟ كلا والله! بل ما أقوله ليس مما بلغني من مشايخ وطلبة علم كثيرين فحسب، بل هو من تجربتي الخاصة معه! والذين نصحوه منذ أربع أو خمس سنوات، وكرروا المحاولة معه، منذ سنة أو سنتين، هم أدرى بالتحول الذي صار اليه موقف الرجل والأسلوب الذي أصبح يرد به على ناصحيه!! فبعد أن كان الرجل يعد من ينصحه - بعد شكره الجزيل ودعائه له - بأنه سيتراجع عن الأخطاء التي لفت نظره اليها - وكان الظاهر في بادئ الأمر منها قليل، كحلقه للحية وتساهله في الاختلاط وما الى ذلك - ويتكرر منه الوعد مرارا بأنه سيتراجع ويغير المخالفات ويصلح الأخطاء، ولكن بلا أثر ولا عمل ولا استجابة، أصبح الآن يتفلسف لأخطائه تلك ويدافع عنها، ويزعم أن له فيها سلفا (!!) وله فيها مرجعية علمية، والآن أصبح يرى - كما قال لي بنفسه يوما ما - أن هذه المخالفات التي ما فتئنا ننصحه بتركها، الأمر فيها واسع والأمر فيه خلاف وكذا!
فأنا أقول للاخوة الذين لا يزالون مصرين على تلمس الأعذار لهذا الرجل، اصبروا وتربصوا وسترون بعد سنة أو سنتين من الآن، الى أي شيء وصلت "سعة" الاسلام عنده، وما مبلغ تلك الأمور التي أصبح يدعي أن فيها خلافا!!! والله المستعان!

أخونا أبو أنس الموافي بارك الله فيك، أنا ما أرى الأخ خالد المرسي الا مازحا (بدليل الابتسامة)، وان كنت أستنكر عليه مثل هذا المزاح. بارك الله فيكم جميعا.

----------


## رودريقو البرازيلي

من عوفي فيلحمد لله

----------


## أبو علي المصراوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
أقل ما يُقال فى هذا الرجل_هداه الله تعالى_ما قاله قضيلة الشيخ أبو إسحاق الحويني _حفظه الله _ قال فيه 
(إن هذا الرجل يطيل الطريق على دعاه الاصلاح)

----------


## خالد المرسى

> ما أرى الأخ خالد المرسي الا مازحا (بدليل الابتسامة)، وان كنت أستنكر عليه مثل هذا المزاح. بارك الله فيكم جميعا.


جزاك الله خيرا على ادبك فالادب وسيلة وغاية لطلب العلم

----------


## الليث ابن سراج

عمرو خالد (داعية) !!
كم من قبور عبدت, وكم من قبور طيف بها, وكم من أناس عاكفون عند الأضرحة, هذا يقول يابدوي أغثني وذاك يقول يا فلان فرج كربتي.
وهذا كله في مصر !! خلونا في مصر فقط!!
فأين دعوة هذا الرجل ؟؟ أين دعوة التوحيد ؟؟ أين محاربة الشرك والبدع ؟؟ أين تعليم الناس التوحيد والعقيدة ؟؟
أين تعليم الناس السنة ؟؟ أين وأين ؟؟؟!!!
والله لقد أصبح التوحيد من أهون الأمور عند كثير من الناس اليوم , ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
فهو آخر ما يفكرون أن يدعوا إليه أمثال هذا الداعية  !!
دعوة لا تقوم على التوحيد والسنة والله لا خير فيها, وهذا ما يحصل عندما يكون الجاهل داعية.
اللهم الطف بنا.. اللهم الطف بنا
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (إن الله لا يقبض العلم انتزاعا ينتزعه من  العباد ولكن يقبض العلم بقبض العلماء حتى إذا لم يبق عالما اتخذ الناس رؤوساً جهالا فسئلوا فأفتوا بغير علم فضلوا وأضلوا ) متفق عليه عن عبد الله بن عمرو .

----------


## الصراط المستقيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  بارك الله فيك ... أخي الليث ابن سراج, والله إن هذا الرجل الدعو "عمرو خالد" ضل وأضل الأمة معه, حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## الأمل الراحل

عمرو خالد جاهل ومن سوء حظه أن المايك قُرب إليه فصار جهله مسموعا والله أعلم .

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

بالرغم أن جمهور العلماء حذروا من عمرو خالد وأخطائه 
ومع هذا هناك أناس لا أعلم هل هم يعيشون على الأرض ؟!
يقول واحد من المغترين به :
أعتقد أن ظاهرة عمرو خالد ظاهرة مؤثرة وقوية دخلت التاريخ من أوسع أبوابه ، له أتباع أكثر من 20 مليون شخص ، له مراكز مختلفة في جميع أنحاء العالم العربي للتأثير والتوجيه والتربية باسم (صناع الحياة) ، باعتقادي هو مجدد القرن الحالي بلا خلاف ، بلغة أخرى عمرو خالد هو قائد الأمة العربية في هذا الزمن وهو الذي سيعيد كرامة الأمة من جديد

لبيك ياعمرو خالد .. لبيك ياعمرو خالد .. لبيك يا عمرو خالد

----------


## فهد محمد النميري

يظن بعض إخواننا -وفقهم الله تعالى- أنهم بمجرد عرضهم لبعض قناعاتهم الفقهية الشخصية أمام أي شخصٍ لا يوفقهم القولَ فيها أنه قد قامت عليه الحجة -من وجهة نظرهم- ؛ فإن لم يستجب -أي لم يقتنع برأيهم- استحلوا غيبته وربما قلَّ الورع فامعنوا في نهش العرض باسم الغيرة على الدين أو الدفاع عن السنة , وحالهم -مع الأسف- كحال عامي سمع أن مجرد لمس المرأة ينقض الوضوء فقام على الناس منكراً وربما أطال اللسان واليد ؛ فإن جُودل بأن ثمتَ خلافاً فقهياً ؛ صاح : ( لقد صح الدليل ولاح الصبحُ لذي عينين ؛ أفلم تقرؤوا "أو لامستم النساء" فماذا بعد الحق إلا الضلال , ومتى صح الدليل فلا عبرة بقول أحد مهام كان , ثم يقول -بخشوع- يأيها الناس "اتبعوا ما أُنزل إليكم من ربكم" ) . مثل هذا لا يفيد معه أي نقاش علمي يتناول أصول المسائل ويقلب النظر -بهدوء- في الدلالات ويلحظ كلام أئمة الفقه -باحترام- ولا يعبث به إلفه الطويل على قناعاتٍ معينة حتى يستنكر خلاف معهوده فيظنه من طول المكث حقاً لا تشوبه شائبة .
 أيها الفضلاء الطيبين عليكم أن تطيلوا النظر في علوم شتى -فبل فتح الأفواه بالنكير- منها علم أصول الفقه وقواعده وكثرة المطالعة في كتب الفقه المقارن , وحينها سيتسع الصدر لأمور طالما حرجت منها صدور ؛ فقد قيل "من عرف الخلاف اتسع صدره" , كما أن من الخطأ أن نعد مجرد حديث جانبي أو نصيحة عابرة ولو ظن الناصح أنه دعمها بالحجج ؛ أن بمثل هذا تقوم الحجة وتنقطع المعذرة ويحل الهجوم , وأنا لا أنكر أن للإستاذ عمرو خالد سقطات تحتاج شيئاً من المراجعة وأرى أن الأسلوب المناسب أن نكاتب من أهل العلم الكبار -سيما في بلده- بما رأيناه منكراً ؛ فإما أن يرد علينا بأن في الأمر سعةً أو يقوم هو بالنصح الحكيم , أما أن نبادر بإساءة القول والتشهير ومحاولة إسقاط من لا يوافقنا حتى وإن كان له في الدعوة جهوداً مذكورة مشكورة ؛ فأظن أن هذا مجافٍ للحكمة والعلم , والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أبو الفداء

الأخ فهد حفظه الله
أنت تتكلم وكأننا نرفع الصوت بالنكير على عالم من أئمة الفقه المجتهدين يا أخي الحبيب، فبالله هل اطلعت أصلا على كلام هذا الرجل وآرائه التي ننكرها نحن عليه وهل لك علم بسابق حظ له من طلب العلم والجلوس بين أيدي العلماء؟؟ هل قرأت المقال الذي جئت لتعقب بمثل هذا التعقيب عليه، قراءة متأنية بالأساس؟؟ هذه واحدة! والثانية أن كلامك عن قيام الحجة في غير محله جملة وتفصيلا، ذلك أن الأمر كما بينت في المقال، أنه ربما لم يعد يبقى أحد ممن وثق في علمهم ذلك الرجل - وهو عامي جاهل عند كل من طالع كلامه من أهل العلم - الا وتوجه اليه بالنصح والارشاد بالكتاب والسنة ولكنه ما قبل منه ولا استجاب له، وظل مصرا على ما في رأسه!! بما في ذلك الشيخ وجدي غنيم نفسه الذي كان الرجل يتابعه منذ أن كان طالبا في الجامعة، - أو على الأقل هذا ما كان يظهر - وبما في ذلك الشيخ القرضاوي وغيره!! ولا يزال العلماء وطلبة العلم على اختلاف مشاربهم يتوجهون له بالنصح منذ بداية ظهوره، فعن أي حجة تتكلم يا أخي الكريم؟؟؟ 
وأما كلامك عن الغيبة فهذه والله عجيبة!
الذي يدعو الناس للباطل والضلالة يصبح تحذير الناس منه على الملأ فرضا كفائيا على المسلمين يا أخي الكريم، ولا يقال للمتكلم حينئذ أنه واقع في الغيبة!!!
أرجوك أن تراجع ضوابط الغيبة جيدا..
وتذكر قوله تعالى: ((لا يحب الله الجهر بالسوء من القول الا من ظـُلم)).. فالذين اتبعوا هذا الرجل بجهالة وفسدت عقيدة الولاء والبراء عندهم وتلوث ثوب توحيدهم، وشربوا منه ما شربوا، وغرقوا وراءه فيما هو مغرق فيه من الجهالة، هؤلاء لم يظلمهم هذا الرجل بتبوئه لمقام الامامة بينهم وتعليمهم الدين وتلبسه بلباس "الداعية الاسلامي" أمامهم؟؟؟ بلى وربي ظلمهم وأي ظلم يكون فوق افساد دين العباد وهم يحسبون أنهم قد التزموا بمتابعته وتدينوا وأن ذلك يكفيهم من أمر دينهم!!!
وأما كلامك عن ضرورة اتساع النظر عندنا لقبول الآراء الفقهية المخالفة وألا ننكر على المخالف فيها، فهذا كلام أعجب وأعجب اذ قد نتكلم بمثله عن عالم من أهل العلم الراسخين الذين خالفناهم في بعض اختياراتهم الفقهية التي وقع فيها الخلاف بين الفقهاء! ولا نكير في المسائل الخلافية قطعا ولا اشكال! ولو أنك كلمتني بهذا الكلام عن عالم محقق مجتهد أو على الأقل عن طالب علم أخرج القول من الكتب بدليله قبل أن يدعو اليه الناس، لقبلته منك ولا مراء!! أما ونحن نتكلم عن هذا الدعي الجهول، الذي أضل الناس بتعليمهم ما خرج من رأسه هو لا من كتب الفقهاء التي تتكلم أنت عنها، فلا يقال مثل هذا الكلام في مثل هذا المقام أبدا! والا فأطالبك بأن تعين لنا مسائل فقهية محددة مما وقع نكير أهل العلم فيه على عمرو خالد - أو على الأقل فيما تكلمنا نحن عنه ههنا من مخالفاته - حتى نعلم طبيعة تصورك أنت لتلك المسائل ولما تدعي أنه قد وقع فيها بين الفقهاء والأصوليين من الخلاف!! 
أطالبك بأن تقرر لنا الآن أي المسائل بالتحديد مما أنكرنا نحن على عمرو خالد، ترى أننا اذا ما فتحنا كتب الأصول والفقه المقارن فسنجد أننا قد ظلمناه وبغينا عليه فيها لأنه قد وقع فيها الخلاف السائغ بين العلماء والفقهاء، بداية من رأس الأمر: مسائل الاعتقاد ووصولا الى الفروع! ولو أحلتنا على مواضع ذلك الخلاف في تلك المسائل من تلك الكتب تعيينا لكان ذلك نافلة منك علينا وزيادة!
والله الموفق المستعان!

----------


## الليث ابن سراج

> يظن بعض إخواننا -وفقهم الله تعالى- أنهم بمجرد عرضهم لبعض قناعاتهم الفقهية الشخصية أمام أي شخصٍ لا يوفقهم القولَ فيها أنه قد قامت عليه الحجة -من وجهة نظرهم- ......................


إلى آخر ما قلتَ...
أقول: الرد على المخالف في المنهج والعقيدة أصل من أصول السلف رحمهم الله, فلا داعي للتخبط والتلخبط في الكلام, في الحقيقة لقد أتعبت نفسك بالكتابة, ثم المبتدع لا غيبة له, فكما أنه ينشر ضلاله فيجب التبيين والتحذير. 
وهذا لا علاقة له بالفقه المقارن ولا أصول الفقه, هذا تجده في كتب السنة كالإبانة وشرح السنة للبربهاري وغيرها, فاقرأها حتى تتعلم !!
وهذا الرجل جاهل وقد نصح من قِبل أهل العلم ورُدَّ عليه ولم يرجع.
وموقفه من أهل البدع معلوم, فلا داعي للجدال في ذلك, ويكفيه أن يجتمع مع المشرك الخبيث علي الجفري ويجالسه, وهذا يكفي في تبديعه.
ولو فيه خير فليدعو للتوحيد وليحارب الشرك... 
ثم ضع عمرو خالد في جمع من النصارى, وأتي برجل لا يعرف عمرو خالد, وقل له أخرج من هؤلاء القوم رجلا مسلما, فوالله لن يستطيع!!!! لتشابههم في المظهر.
فكلهم يلبسون القميص والبنطال ويحلقون اللحى ويعفون الشوارب !!! 
فأين سمت المسلم فضلا عن المستقيم فضلا عن الداعية !!
ولا يفهم من كلامي التكفير والعياذ بالله..

----------


## فهد محمد النميري

أخي أبا الفداء –بارك الله تعالى فيك وأحسن إليك وأرشدني وإياك لما يرضيه, وأعاذنا وإخواننا جميعاً من أن نكون عبئاً على الدين وأهله أو حجةً لكل عدوٍ للدين منابذٍ لوحي رب العالمين, كما أسأله تبارك وتعالى أن يهبنا نوراً وفرقاناً نفرق به بين صفو العلم والحق وزيف الضلال والجهل, وأسأله عزَّ سلطانه وتباركت أسماؤه أن يمنَّ علينا بفهمٍ يوقفنا به على أغوار المسائل وبصيرةٍ تهتك حُجبَ الأهواء والجهالات فتنفذ بنا إلى لباب الحق- .
أقول: حسناً فعلتَ عندما طلبتَ تعيين بعض مسائل يمكن بها تنزيل ما ادعيتُه أنا -ضمناً- من ضرورة التفريق بين ما يسوغ الخلاف فيه من غيره, وأنا سأذكر لا على سبيل التتبع  لكل ما ذكرته في مقالك بل سأشير إلى شئ من ذلك يُستدل به على ما سواه, وأُطالبك بأن تذكر لنا أهي مسائل مجمعٌ عليها, وهل الإجماع على -فرض حكايته- صحيح؛ أم ثمتَ خلافٌ حقيقي يصيّرها من تلك المسائل التي تحمي الأعراض من أن تستباح, ولها أيضاً أحكامُ أُخرُ, فقل لي –بارك الله فيك-:
- هل مسألة دخول الكنائس محرمة باتفاق؟ 
- وهل التعاون مع الكفار فيما فيه مصلحة من نحو مكافحة مخدرات أو إيقاف فتنةٍ داخلية استباحَ فيها بعض جهلة المسلمين حقوقاً لأهل الذمة مصونةً بحكم الإسلام, وهي فتنةٌ يعلم (من يعلم) أن أكبر المتضررين بها هم المسلمون وإدراك هذا فرعٌ عن إدراك واقع المسلمين السياسي بشكلٍ عام وأنهم مستهدفون استهدافاً عنيفاً, وأظن أنكم تدركون أن الأقباط في مصر يُهيئون -بدعم الغرب- لشبه حكمٍ ذاتي تمهيداً للانفصال-ولو بعد حين-, وهو أمرٌ بالغُ الخطورة على المسلمين مع أن الأقليات غير المسلمة تملؤ أقطار المسلمين وسيستغل الغربيون أو بعضهم وجودَهم لإقلاق المسلمين وابتزازهم أو تفريق أوصال الأقطار الإسلامية –ألم تسمع بمشروع الشرق الأوسط الكبير!!!- وما حدث في تيمور الشرقية جائزٌ أن يحدث في غيرها بل نكاد نراه في السودان الآن بانفصال الجنوب المحتمل ومن بعدها دارفور-لا قدر الله تعالى-, وسيستعينُ بهم –أي بهذه الأقليات-من أراد بالدعوة وأهلها شراً من أركان بعض الدول قائلاً : لا دعوة وتعليم للدين فأنتم أيها الدعاة الإسلاميون تثيرون فتنة طائفية فقفوا وإلا..., فهل هذا النوع من التعاون أو قل استرضاء الأقباط أو التحرك لإثبات بطلان تلك الدعاوى للرأي العام؛ لا يجوز (البته)؛ أم هو تحرك سياسي سائغ؟ -على فرض مخالفتنا له إما في الأسلوب أو في أصل التحرك-, مع ضرورة التذكير بأنه ثمت فرقٌ كبير بين قولنا: راجح أو مرجوح, وصواب أو خطأ؛ وقولنا: حق أو ضلال, وسنة أو بدعة, لأنني أعلمُ أنكم تعرفون ذلك ولكن –مع الأسف- هو علمٌ نظري لا يكاد أن يُرى في الواقع العملي. 
- أما ما ذكرته من نقولٍ صحفية علقتَ على بعضها تعليقاً حمّلها ما لا تحتمل واعتبارك أن هذه وثائق إدانة؛ فعجيبٌ, ولو اطّرد هذا الفهم لصارَ كل من أثنت عليه قناةٌ أو إذاعةٌ أو صحيفةٌ غربية محل تهمة, وماذا لو فطنَ لذلك القوم فأسرفوا في الثناء على الدعاة والعلماء بهدف إسقاطهم عند العوام وأشباههم, ولكن ما ذكرتََه من تعاون الأستاذ عمرو خالد نقلاً عن الصحيفة القائلة: "لقد عمل مع الحكومة البريطانية في عدة مرات لتحقيق التواصل مع قادة الفكر الإسلامي المعتدل، عقب هجمات يوليو الإرهابية في لندن"؛ فهذا يحتاج مزيد تدبر بل وسؤال موجهٍ إليك -أبا الفداء- وهو: هل تؤيد تلك التفجيرات في بريطانيا؟ فإن كان الجواب بـ(نعم) فلقد عارضك من أهل العلم والفضل كثير –ولا أدعي أنها محل إجماع- فلِمَا انفردَ الأستاذ عمرو خالد باللوم وحدَه؛ وإن كان بـ(لا) فأنت من أُلئك الذين أغدقت عليهم الصحيفة الثناء بأنهم "قادة الفكر الإسلامي المعتدل", ولن استرسل في ذكر مخاطر مثل هذه التصرفات الهوجاء –أعني التفجير والمكاشفة بالسوء بين ظهرانيهم مع قتل من لا ذنب له- على المسلمين في الغرب عموماً فهذا أمر يحتاج إلى وعي (جيد) بالواقع السياسي والاجتماعي والقضائي والثقافي في الغرب وأثر الإعلام في تشكيل وعي الناس ومن ثمَّ أثره على سياسات الدول؛ لذا فمن الخير أن لا ينتصب للحديث عن مثل هذا الأمور إلا من ألمَّ بمثل هذه المعارف المهمة لإدراك هذا الواقع المعقد ثم تنزيل الحكم الشرعي عليه فهذا –لعمر الله- الاجتهاد حتى على القول بتجزؤ الاجتهاد؛ سيما أنها أمورٌ نازلة طارئة لم يتكلم فيها أحدٌ ممن سلف؛ بل إن المطالبة بقولٍ سالف مستنداً لمثل هذه الاجتهادات هو دليل على عدم التصور الصحيح للمسألة وهو كمن يُطالب بقولٍ للسلف في مسألة "أطفال الأنابيب" أو "الاستنساخ"؛ -والسلف في باب العقائد قرروا قواعد وأصولاً عامة والشأن إنما هو التخريج عليها ولا يكون ذلك إلا بعد التنظير والتصور لها جيداً-, والمقصود أن هذا شأن المسائل المتأثرة بحركة السياسة وصراعاتها –ولا أُنكر أن للمعتقََد أثراً كبيراً إن لم نقل إنه من وراء (كثير) من السياسات- فهي في تغيرٍ مستمر يجعل إدراكها فرعٌ عن إدراكٍ بكل تلك الجوانب لأنها ملابساتٌ مؤثرة في الحكم, وعلى كل حال هو أمر لا يعين على فهمه –بعد الله تعالى- إلا إدمان النظر في كلام أهل العلم وإتقان علم أصول الفقه وقراءة متعمقة في علوم السياسة والإعلام والفكر مع ذكاء وفطنة ولن نعدمها من الإخوان –بارك الله تعالى فيهم جميعاً- 
- ثمت كُليمة أريد بيانها منك –أبا الفداء- وهي: "لقد خافت أوروبا من موقف المسلمين ومن حركة الأقليات عندها، فكان يجب أن يأتي عمرو خالد ليمتص غضبهم، فحطم الرجل جهود المسلمين جميعا وأخذ أتباعه وذهب، ورمى بكلامنا جميعا عرض الحائط", إن خوف أوروبا من المسلمين دفعها لدعم زعيم الصرب -سراً- لحصدهم ولمّا لم ينجح في ذلك تماماً قدموه كبشَ فداء ودعمت استقلالاً صورياً للمسلمين (ربما) سيكون أضرَّ على المسلمين في (دينهم) من ذي قبل ولعل الله تعالى أن يخيبَ ظنونهم. 
أقول: ومع ذلك فالعبارة تحتاج إلى توضيح. وإلا فظاهرها يتضمن ثناءً على الرجل يذكرني بقول الشاعر:
                        إذا محاسـني الآتي أُدلُ بها              كانت عيوباً فقل لي كيف أعتذرُ
- عندي تفصيل أظنه حسناً وهو أن الأستاذ عمرو خالد يفيدُ كثيراً (كثيراً) في البيئات غير المحافظة التي فشت فيها المنكرات وعمَّ فيها الفساد وحُورب الدين وطُورد من العقول والقلوب وقامت دولٌ بإمكاناتها إعلاماً وتعليماً لحرب الإسلام وأهله حتى ظهر ذلك على سلوك الأجيال وأفكارهم فنهض الرجل واخترق جموعَ الشباب في الجامعات والنوادي التي كانت ولا تزال تعج بالعلمانيين وأشباههم من عشاق الرذائل ودعى إلى الله تعالى وحرّض على التمسك بالشعائر ورغب في الفضائل ورققَّ القلوب بالمواعظ وحكى السيرة النبوية بإسلوبٍ جذاب –بغض النظر عن الدقة في المعلومة فالأمر قصص لا تقرير أحكام-حتى أثمرت جهوده رجوعاً إلى الدين -إجمالاً- وتمسكاً به, ولقد ابتلي الرجل وشُنت عليه حروب أشعلها دهاةُ الكفرة وأذنابهم وسذّاجُ المسلمين, والمهم أن إنكار أثر الرجل مكابرةٌ تفضحُ صاحبها, ومن المهم أن تكون النظرة في مثل هذا نسبية تلحظ السياق العام وهذا أصل قاعدة المصالح والمفاسد, وقد قال شيخ الإسلام –رحمه الله-: " ومعلوم أن الشريعة جاءت بتحصيل المصالح وتكميلها وتعطيل المفاسد وتقليلها وأُمرنا بتقديم خير الخيرين بتفويت أدناهما وبدفع شر الشرين باحتمال أدناهما "؛ أما المجتمعات المحافظة والتي حباها الله تعالى بأهل علمٍ وفضل والتزام ظاهرٍ بالسنة وأخذٍ بالعزائم مع ظهور السنن وانقماع البدع؛ فعمرو خالد لا يصلح لهم فيما أرى –والله أعلم-, ولذلك ليس من الرشد والحكمة أن نتهجم على عمرو خالد وأمثاله في أماكن أو منتديات يغلب على من يغشاها أنه من أبناء تلك المجتمعات المشار إليها أولاً. –والله تعالى أعلم-   
- وأما مشروعية الرد على المخالف فلا ريب في صحتها ولكن تطبيقاتها على الواقع صيرها كقول الخوارج " لا حكم إلا لله " ؛ كلمة حقٍ أُريدَ بها باطل؛ فبها هب دهماء الطلبة فرياً في أعراض العلماء والدعاة؛ فلئن سألتهم: ما بالكم تجاوزتم حدود العلم والأدب والمروءة؛ أجابك صلفُهم صائحاً: الرد على المخالف أصلٌ من أصول السنة, فصدقوا في التنظير كذبوا في التنزيل.

----------


## أبوعبدالرحمن القطري

> - هل مسألة دخول الكنائس محرمة باتفاق؟


أظن يجب تعديل سؤالك حتى يكون في نفس الموضوع :
هل مسألة دخول الكنائس لتهنئة الكفار بعيدهم والجلوس معهم محرمة باتفاق ؟!!

----------


## طارق منينة

عندي انا سؤال معدل!
مع اني ارفض مافعله عمرو خالد من دخوله الكنسية لتهنئتهم في عيدهم-خصوصا لو كان العيد عيد قيامة فهذا يكون قبيح جدا لكن لنفرض انه دخل للتهنئة 
ولنفرض انه مخلص عامل في سبيل الله بذل وقته وعمره وشبابه في سبيل هذا الدين الا ان عنده اجتهاد - في مسئلة او مواضيع علمية او عملية مختلفة- قد يعتريه جهل او يدخله نقص وينتج عنه خطأ في الاجتهاد ثم لنفرض ان مافعله فتنة رغم انه ماقصد بمافعله الا دفع المفسدة وجلب المصلحة لا له ولكن لهذا الدين
فهل يؤجر الرجل او يعذر كما هو منهج شيخ الاسلام في اهل الاجتهاد بل اهل الخطأ العلمي-الذي قال شيخ الاسلام انه مغفور للامة- والعملي او يكون عنده حسنات ماحية او مصائب مفكرة يغفر الله بها له هذا غير رحمة الله العامة

هل مع ذلك يقال عنه انه ضال مضل او ماشابه من الكلمات
طبعا انا ضد الجفري ولااساوي عمرو خالد به ابدا فالجفري معروفة عقائده الصوفية المنحرفة جدا
لكن ماذا اذا وجدت مقابلة مع الشيخ عائض القرني والجغري مع دعاة خير في اجتماع علي الهواء هل يكون الشيخ عائض شيخ ضلالة
انا لاابرر موقف عمرو خالد في تعامله مع الجفري لكن لما يلتقي معه في حلقة تلفزيونية-مع اني الي الان لم اطلع علي هذا ربما لبعدي عن التلفزيون العربي منذ فترة- هل يلتقي معه حبا له وميلا الي افكاره التي يرفضها العلماء
اسئلة عموما تحتاج دخول اعمق للموضوع
انتظر اجابات عليها من الاخوة من الاتجاهات المختلفة
جزي الله الادارة علي استمرارها في فتح الموضوع فالحوار مهم حتي تتعدل نظرتنا بعلم ونستفيد من بعض او يستفيد بعضنا من بعض

----------


## أبو الفداء

الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده..
أما بعد، فوالله ما كان من شيء أحب الي يا أخي الكريم بعد قراءة مقالك الجزل الطويل المنمق هذا في الدفاع عن المدعو عمرو خالد من أن أوافقك على ما فيه، ولكن هكذا حكمة الله تعالى في خلقه والله المستعان...
أولا من الواضح والله أعلم أن لك حظ من الطلب، أو على الأقل من القراءة في كتب العلماء، وهذا ما سيجعل أسلوبي في خطابك في بعض المواضع يشتد بعض الشيء، فأرجو منك أن تتفهم سبب هذا والداعي اليه، فليس من يدري كمن لا يدري، وقد لا يعذر في أمور من يعذر فيها غيره، ((قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ إِنَّمَا يَتَذَكَّرُ أُوْلُوا الْأَلْبَابِ)) [الزمر : 9] فأرجو أن تتفهم دافعي ومنطلقي اذا ما اشتد الكلام ولهجته.. وأرجو كذلك ألا تستطول الرد، لأنك قد فرعت في الكلام تفريعا وشعبت فيه تشعيبا (بالعين)، واستعنت بتلك التفريعات والتشعيبات على اثبات وجهة نظرك بصورة تحتاج الى رد مطول سأجتهد بحول الله تعالى في أن أضعه ها هنا حتى لا تبقى شبهة بلا تتبع وتفصيل، والله الموفق المستعان.
وفي الحقيقة فقد كفاني أخونا الكريم أبو عبد الرحمن القطري مؤنة هذا الرد كله باثباته في عبارة مختصرة وجيزة أن سؤالك عن وجود الاتفاق بين السلف من عدمه في تلك المسألة التي ذكرتها هو خارج أصلا عن محل انكارنا وتشنيعنا بل وتبديعنا لذلك الرجل في هذا المقال! ومع ذلك فكما ذكرت آنفا أن في كلامك الطويل هذا من الاجمالات والتشعيبات ما لا أستحل لنفسي تركه بلا تحرير ورد مفصل، والله المعين.
تقول يا أخانا الكريم: " وأنا سأذكر لا على سبيل التتبع لكل ما ذكرته في مقالك بل سأشير إلى شئ من ذلك يُستدل به على ما سواه"
قلت وأنا أطالبك بألا يكون كلامك مجملا ولا مجتزءا فهذا مقام تفصيل لا اجمال، فلا يصح أن تقول أن ما ستذكره يستدل به على ما سواه! فالواضح كما سيأتي أننا ان ألزمناك بلازمك هذا واستدللنا بما ذكرته على ما سواه مما تراه بغيا منا على الرجل، فاننا سنخرج بأنك لم تفهم محل انكارنا وتشنيعنا عليه أصلا!! وعندما تدعي أننا نعيب على الرجل ونشنع عليه في مسائل قد جهلنا أنه قد وقع فيها الخلاف، فالواجب عليك شرعا أن تفصل تلك الدعوى تفصيلا، وهذا ما طالبتك به أول الأمر، حتى لا يكون الكلام من باب "هذه عينة مما أخطأتم فيه، فأنتم لستم أهلا لهذا الخطاب فدعوه لمن هو أهل له"!! فما دمت تدعي أننا قد بغينا على الرجل فقد وجب عليك التتبع والبيان المستفيض، والله المستعان!
أما قولك "هل مسألة دخول الكنيسة محرمة باتفاق؟ فلن أناقش معك هذا الحكم لأن محل انكارنا على عمرو خالد، كما بين أخونا الفاضل القطري ليس مجرد أنه دخل الكنيسة، وفرق كبير يا طالب العلم بين الذي يدخل الكنيسة مهنئا أهلها على عيدهم الكفري، مستنا بذلك سنة يدعي أن الدعاة من قبله قد فاتهم الاقدام عليها وأنها مما يصلح الأحوال في بلاده بين المسلمين والنصارى، وبين من يدخل لقضاء مصلحة عابرة أو نحو ذلك!! فأرجو ان تراجع الكلام جيدا! وأنطالبك أنت الآن بذكر عالم واحد خالف في حرمة تهنئة الكفار بعيد القيامة "المجيد"، فضلا عن الذهاب اليهم في كنيستهم من أجل هذا!!! فان لم تجد مخالفا فأرجو أن تتفهم لماذا يعد عمل هذا الدعي على هذا النحو مما يبيح لنا عرضه تحذيرا للناس منه ومن جهله، والله المستعان!
أما كلامك المنمق حول التعاون مع الكفار ففرق كبير يا أخانا الفاضل بين أن تكون قاعدة ذلك التعاون ومنطلقه أننا نحن وهم "اخوة في الوطن" ويجب أن نتحاب في ذلك الوطن ويكون هذا هو ما يربطنا، وبين أن يكون واضحا راسخا في قلوب المسلمين أن بلادهم بلاد اسلام، وأن هؤلاء أهل ذمة، على نحو ما شرح أئمة الدين لمعنى أهل الذمة وحدودهم، وان هؤلاء في الحقيقة وان كانت لهم حقوق بموجب تلك الذمة الا أنهم أعداء لله تعالى يجب علينا بغضهم، ويحرم علينا أن نمكنهم أو أن نوقرهم أو أن نرفع لهم قدرا في بلاد المسلمين!! فهل أحتاج الى أن أدعوك لمراجعة كتاب أحكام أهل الذمة لابن القيم وغيره من كلام أئمة الفقه في هذا الباب، رحمهم الله؟؟؟ 
أنا لا أقول بحرمة التعاون مع الكفار مطلقا، وقد مات النبي عليه السلام ودرعه مرهونة عند يهودي كما هو معلوم، ولا يزال المسلمون من لدن الصحابة يتاجرون مع الكفار ويتبادلون معهم المنافع، ولكن ما الفرق الجوهري الركين بين حالنا معهم اليوم وحالنا معهم في القرون الفاضلة؟؟ الفرق هو الأساس العقدي في القلوب أيها الفاضل الكريم، وهذا بالضبط هو ما أتلفه أمثال هذا الدعي الجاهل بتصدرهم لما ليسوا أهلا له، اذ زينوا للمسلمين موادة الكفارين واتخاذهم أولياء، وضربوا صفحا على أصول في الولاء والبراء قد فاض بها القرءان وهم لا يعلمون!! ألم تسمع كيف يتكلم هذا الجهول عن العلاقة بين المسلمين ومن أسماهم بالأقباط في مصر؟؟؟ هل هذا الكلام يوافقه عليه أقل من كان له حظ من مطالعة لكلام الفقهاء وأهل العلم في القديم أو في الحديث؟؟؟؟ 
أخرج لي شريطا واحدا من أشرطة هذا الرجل تكلم فيها ولو لمرة واحدة ولو تلميحا أو اشارة من بعيد عن تأصيل الولاء والبراء في قلوب المسلمين، قبل أن يخرج بهم هكذا للتعاون مع الكافرين على تدعي أنت أن مصلحته راجحة!! بل أخرج لي شريطا واحدا تكلم فيه عن مسألة من مسائل العقيدة والتوحيد، بخلاف قوله المشهور بأن ابليس لم يكفر ولكنه كان عاصيا!!! أي مصلحة يا اخي الكريم تلك التي ترجح أمام فساد عقيدة الولاء والبراء وانخرام التوحيد في قلوب المسلمين؟؟؟؟ وبأي شيء بعث النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأرض أصلا ان ثنينا مسألة التوحيد أو أهملناها على هذا النحو ورحنا نتكلم في المصالح المشتركة واعمار الأرض بناطحات السحاب والكباري و... هل هذا كلام من ضبط للعلم سبيلا أو شم له رائحة؟؟؟
تقول أيها الفاضل: " إيقاف فتنةٍ داخلية استباحَ فيها بعض جهلة المسلمين حقوقاً لأهل الذمة مصونةً بحكم الإسلام, وهي فتنةٌ يعلم (من يعلم) أن أكبر المتضررين بها هم المسلمون"
وأقول لك وهل علاج تلك الفتنة وذلك العنف يتمثل عندك في أن نمد للكافرين أيدي الصداقة والمودة والمحبة هادمين بذلك ثلث القرءان؟؟؟ أم أن نعلم الشباب أصول الولاء والبراء ونعلمهم في نفس الوقت حقوق أهل الذمة وضوابط التعاون معهم والتي لم يخالف فيها أحد من أهل العلم، والتي تحمي لهم أموالهم وأعراضهم في بلاد المسلمين، ولا يصونها لهم سواها؟؟؟ ما هذا الكلام؟؟ أتدعونا الى الجهل أو التجاهل وتعليم الناس ما لم ينزل الله به سلطانا، حتى نعيش مع الكفار في سلام؟؟ 
أنت تقول بنفسك أن جهلة المسلمين هم الذين استباحوا ما حرمه الله من أموال ودماء أهل الذمة وقد صدقت في هذا، فمن هم هؤلاء الجهال في نظرك الذين فعلوا هذه الأفاعيل التي لا يخالف من عنده مسكة من علم في نكارتها؟؟ أمثال أتباع عمرو خالد الذين ما عرفوا وما عادوا – الا ما رحم ربك – يريدون ان يطلبوا مزيدا من العلم ولا الفقه في دينهم فوق ما علمهم الرجل اياه، والذين لا يدري أكثرهم – ولا يريد الواحد منهم أن يدري ولا يرى أنه يلزمه أن يدري أصلا – ضوابط عمل القلب والجوارح في التعامل مع الكفار على فئاتهم وأصنافهم المختلفة التي أفاض أهل العلم في شرحها وبيانها وبيان أحكامها؟؟؟ أم تراهم أهل التوحيد والعلم الرباني الذين حصلوا المعلوم من الدين بالضرورة والذين تفقهوا في دينهم بما يرفع عنهم الحرج وتعلموا ما لا يسع عامة المسلمين الجهل به، سواء في تلك المسألة أو في غيرها من أمور الدين؟؟؟ أي الفريقين هو الجاهل الخارق لاجماعات السلف والمضيع لعلوم الدين وضوابطه، وأيهما هو الضابط لكل عمل يعمله على قال الله وقال رسوله، بفهم السلف رضي الله عنهم؟؟؟ 
وهل بانكارنا على هذا الرجل فيما أكرر أنه أضل به عامة المسلمين وشبابهم في هذا الباب وغيره، ولا يزال، نحن نشجع بذلك في نظرك الجهلاء على جهلهم أم ندعوهم الى تقوى الله في دين الله والى تعلم ما لا يسعهم الجهل به من ثوابت المعتقد في الله وفي أوليائه وأعدائه أولا ثم في أحكام التعامل والتعايش، التي راح ذلك الجهول ينظر لها من رأسه وهواه ويقعد لها التقعيد المبتدع الذي يخرق به اجماع أئمة الدين الأولين منهم والآخرين خرقا ولا يبالي؟؟؟؟
الله المستعان!
ثم تقول – وعجبا ما تقول: " وإدراك هذا فرعٌ عن إدراك واقع المسلمين السياسي بشكلٍ عام وأنهم مستهدفون استهدافاً عنيفاً"
ادراك أي شيء بالضبط؟ ادراك أننا لا سبيل لنا حتى نتأقلم مع الواقع السياسي سوى أن نوافق الكفار على ما يدعون اليه من اخفاء أصول ديننا وأصول الولاء والبراء عندنا حتى يرضوا هم عنا وحتى لا ترتفع أصواتهم بالقول بأننا نعلم الناس الكراهية وبأن خطابنا يحتاج الى "اصلاح"؟؟؟؟ نعم والله نعلم الناس الكراهية، ونعمت الكراهية تلك التي توضع في كل ملة وكل أهل دين يبغضه الله ورسوله!! نقولها بكل قوة ولا نخشى فيها لومة لائم!! هي من ديننا نحن المسلمين وكتاب ربنا يكتظ بها ولو كره الكافرون!! فهل تدعي يا أخي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما علت أصوات كفار قريش بالنكير عليه والتشنيع على رسالته، ولما راح يفرق بين المرء وزوجه والرجل وولده بالتوحيد، هل تزعم أنه عليه السلام استجاب لهم وأرجأ دعوة التوحيد وقرر اخفاءها وامتنع عن تعليمها للناس حتى يقللوا هم من اتهامهم للدين ودعوته؟؟؟ ثم تقول أننا قد أنكرنا على الرجل ما يسوغ فيه الخلاف؟؟؟ هداك الله وأصلحك! 
وعجيب والله تقريرك لكونك تدرك ما يحاك في الغرب من مؤامرات على المسلمين آناء الليل وأطراف النهار، وتستطرد في بيان ذلك وذكر مشروع الشرق الأوسط الكبير وما الى ذلك، ثم أنت تقول بعد كل هذا: " وسيستعينُ بهم –أي بهذه الأقليات-من أراد بالدعوة وأهلها شراً من أركان بعض الدول قائلاً : لا دعوة وتعليم للدين فأنتم أيها الدعاة الإسلاميون تثيرون فتنة طائفية فقفوا وإلا..., فهل هذا النوع من التعاون أو قل استرضاء الأقباط أو التحرك لإثبات بطلان تلك الدعاوى للرأي العام؛ لا يجوز (البته)؛ أم هو تحرك سياسي سائغ؟"
فهل يكون جوابنا على قولهم اننا بدعوتنا نثير الفتنة الطائفية، ان نتنازل ونفرط ونخرق اجماعات الأمة على هذا النحو المهترئ الذي بادر به ذلك الجهول ومن نهجوا نهجه؟؟ أن نخرج الى الكفار في بلادهم نمد يد التعاون الاقتصادي والاعلامي وكذا، وكأن قضيتنا نحن المسلمون في هذه الدنيا هي الأكل والشرب والنوم واللباس، ونضرب بأصل ديننا الذي ما بعثنا دعاة الا اليه، والذي هو شهادة (لا اله الا الله) وان (محمدا رسول الله)؟؟؟ أستحلفك بالله أن تذكر لي مرة واحدة خرج هذا الرجل وأتباعه الى بلد من بلاد الكفار ثم راحوا يكلمون الناس فيها عن (لا اله الا الله) ويدعونهم اليها والى نبذ الشرك، ويكلمونهم في أصول الدين وثوابته، التي لا نجاة للبشر الا باعتقاد الحق فيها!! فأي دعوة تلك اذا التي يتدثرون بدثارها وهم أجبن – الا مارحم ربك منهم – من أن يفتحوا الكلام في أصول النزاع والخلاف ومن ان ينهوا الكفار عن سب ربهم تبارك وتعالى ويقيموا عليهم حجة الحق كما كان هو دأب النبيين والمرسلين وأتباعهم في كل زمان ومكان؟؟؟ ان كان غاية همهم الصفقات والبيزنس، فليهنأوا اذا ما حققوا، ولكن اياكم يا هؤلاء أن تدعوا أن هذا هو لب دعوة الاسلام، فضلا عن أن يزعم ذلك المبتدع أن الله ما خلقنا كما خلقنا الا حتى يحب بعضنا بعضا أيا ما كان ديننا وعقيدتنا، ونتعاون على البناء والتشييد والتجارة والاقتصاد تاركين أمر التوحيد وراء ظهورنا، بل ومتنازلين عن ثوابته وأصوله طمعا في مصلحة المشروعات المتبادلة!!!!
فأي تحرك سياسي سائغ هذا الذي تتكلم عنه، وما ضابطه من كتاب الله وسنة رسوله وأين قرر عمرو خالد في خطابه أصول ذلك التحرك الذي تزعمه أنت، رجوعا الى أصول الدين؟؟؟ لم ولن يفعل الا أن يشاء ربي، لأن الأمر عنده لا ينضبط أصلا بكتاب ولا سنة، ولا يحتاج هذا المنهج المنخرم المنحرف الذي يبثه الرجل في أتباعه الى عالم محقق حتى يتبينه، ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!!
فقولك يا أخي رحمك الله: " فهل هذا النوع من التعاون أو قل استرضاء الأقباط أو التحرك لإثبات بطلان تلك الدعاوى للرأي العام؛ لا يجوز (البته)؛ أم هو تحرك سياسي سائغ؟ -على فرض مخالفتنا له إما في الأسلوب أو في أصل التحرك-, مع ضرورة التذكير بأنه ثمت فرقٌ كبير بين قولنا: راجح أو مرجوح, وصواب أو خطأ؛ وقولنا: حق أو ضلال, وسنة أو بدعة, لأنني أعلمُ أنكم تعرفون ذلك ولكن –مع الأسف- هو علمٌ نظري لا يكاد أن يُرى في الواقع العملي. "
هذا رمية بغير رام والله المستعان! تامل لفظك وانت تقول "استرضاء الأقباط" ثم راجع قوله تعالى: ((وَلَن تَرْضَى عَنكَ الْيَهُودُ وَلاَ النَّصَارَى حَتَّى تَتَّبِعَ مِلَّتَهُمْ قُلْ إِنَّ هُدَى اللّهِ هُوَ الْهُدَى وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءهُم بَعْدَ الَّذِي جَاءكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا لَكَ مِنَ اللّهِ مِن وَلِيٍّ وَلاَ نَصِيرٍ)) [البقرة : 120] فلن أرد عليك بأكثر من هذا!
فهل يكون كلامك عن السنة والبدعة والحق والباطل بعد ذلك الا محض زخرف لفظي لا حقيقة له ولا مطابقة له لدعواك؟؟
ان كنت تدعي أن سبيلنا لمعالجة الفتنة الطائفية سواء على مستوى السلطة أو على مستوى الأفراد هو طمس عقيدة الولاء والبراء وأحكامها القلبية عند المسلمين، فلا مجال للجدال معك أصلا، وأنت من عليك أن تراجع الفرق بين السنة والبدعة ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!!

أما قولك أصلحك الله وهداك: "أما ما ذكرته من نقولٍ صحفية علقتَ على بعضها تعليقاً حمّلها ما لا تحتمل واعتبارك أن هذه وثائق إدانة؛ فعجيبٌ, ولو اطّرد هذا الفهم لصارَ كل من أثنت عليه قناةٌ أو إذاعةٌ أو صحيفةٌ غربية محل تهمة"
فهذا هو العجب بعينه!! لأنني اذ ذكرت ثناء الصحفيين على الرجل حرصت على أن أنقل الألفاظ التي تبين على أي شيء بالضبط أثنى هؤلاء وما سبب ثنائهم هذا على الرجل ودعوته! فبينت بما لا محيد عنه – ولو أردت لأخرجت لك من مقالاتهم عن الرجل المزيد ولكن لا أرى داعيا لهذا فالأمر واضح – أن سبب ثنائهم عليه هو ما وافق فيه حملهم ومرادهم فيما اصطلحوا عليه باصلاح الخطاب الديني عند المسلمين، فهل تجهل يا طالب العلم مراد الكفار عندما يتكلمون عن اصلاح الخطاب الديني عند المسلمين؟؟؟ ان كنت تجهل فتلك مصيبة وان كنت تدري فالمصيبة أعظم!!
كلا أنا لا أطرد هذا "الفهم" على كل من أثنت عليه صحيفة من صحف الغرب من المسلمين كما تلوح انت! وانما أتبين – و هو منهج العقلاء فضلا عن طلبة العلم – مناط الثناء وسببه وعلته عندهم، وهذه هي التي آخذها قرينة، ولا أستند عليها دليلا لبيان فساد منهج الرجل ان كنت تظن ذلك، لأننا اذ ننكر على عمرو خالد فاننا نزن كلامه على ميزان قال الله وقال الرسول وليس على ميزان واشنطن بوست والنيو يروك تايمز التي طار الرجل فرحا لما أثنت عليه وعدته من أكثر شخصيات العالم تأثيرا في الناس!!! فلا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!!
أما قولك: " ولكن ما ذكرتََه من تعاون الأستاذ عمرو خالد نقلاً عن الصحيفة القائلة: "لقد عمل مع الحكومة البريطانية في عدة مرات لتحقيق التواصل مع قادة الفكر الإسلامي المعتدل، عقب هجمات يوليو الإرهابية في لندن"؛ فهذا يحتاج مزيد تدبر بل وسؤال موجهٍ إليك -أبا الفداء- وهو: هل تؤيد تلك التفجيرات في بريطانيا؟"
فأجيبك بحول الله وأقول: كلا لا أؤيد تلك التفجيرات، ولا أعد أصحابها الا جهلة أو متأولين، وقد أفاض أهل العلم في بيان ذلك، ولو أن هؤلاء الجهال بلغوا من طلب العلم على منهج أهل السنة والجماعة قدر الواجب العيني لما اتبعوا الزائغين والمبطلين ولما فعلوا ما فعلوا!! فان كنت ترمي بكلامك هذا الا أن مداهنة عمرو خالد ومعاونته للحكومة البريطانية هي العلاج لمنع هؤلاء الجهال من ممارسة ذلك العنف المنكر، فقد حدت أنت عن سبيل العلماء أيما حيدة!! فعلاج الجهلاء منا أن نعلمهم بقال الله وقال الرسول وأن نضبط لهم فهمهم للكتاب والسنة كما فهمه السلف، لا أن يخرج جاهل منا منصبا نفسه سفيرا لقوم لم يجيزوه لذلك أصلا ولا نسبوه الى العلم أو الأهلية لتبوؤ ذلك، ثم يتكلم باسم الاسلام ويتعاون مع حكومات الكفار من أجل نشر دعوى الكفار في تسييح الدين واذابة أصوله وتسطيحها في المسلمين المقيمين في تلك البلاد تحت شعار التعايش ومحبة الكفار، ونحن ندعي أن هذا هو علاج ذلك العنف الطائش المخالف لمنهج الاسلام!!!!
فأرجو أن تعاود تأمل هذا الكلام بروية يا أخي الكريم فأنا ألزمك بلوازمه لأن مثلك مما يلزم بلوازم قوله والله المستعان!!
أما قولك: " فإن كان الجواب بـ(نعم) فلقد عارضك من أهل العلم والفضل كثير –ولا أدعي أنها محل إجماع- فلِمَا انفردَ الأستاذ عمرو خالد باللوم وحدَه"
فليس بصحيح، بل كل من يدري ما يقول ويضبط قوله في دين الله يستنكر تلك الأعمال، وزلة العالم والواحد من أهل العلم والفضل لا يعتبر بها في خرق الاجماعات، ولا تقام بها حجة!! وان شئت ان نفرد هذه المسألة بموضوع مستقل لفعلت والله المستعان! فلا تلزمني بما لا ألتزمه! 
أما قولك: " وإن كان بـ(لا) فأنت من أُلئك الذين أغدقت عليهم الصحيفة الثناء بأنهم "قادة الفكر الإسلامي المعتدل","
فهذا أعجب وأعجب! فهل أغدقت الصحف البريطانية الثناء على دعاة الدين على منهج السلف الداعين الى الحق بلا مداهنة ولا مواربة – وكثير ما هم ولا أعدد لك أسماءهم – لما أنكروا وعلت أصوات نكيرهم على هؤلاء الجهلاء أصحاب التفجيرات؟؟؟ كلا والله ما فعلوا وما كانوا ليفعلوا، لأن هؤلاء القوم عندهم أعداء لهم حتى وان وافقوهم في مسألة من المسائل أو في دعوى من الدعاوى! يا أخي ان كنت تجهل ماذا تقصد الصحافة اليهودية بقولها "الفكر الاسلامي المعتدل" فلا أجيز لك الجدال في هذه المسألة أصلا، فاتق الله واقرأ وتأمل قبل أن ترمي بكلام يبرئ مجرما ويجرم بريئا وأنت لا تدري!!
أما قولك: "ولن استرسل في ذكر مخاطر مثل هذه التصرفات الهوجاء –أعني التفجير والمكاشفة بالسوء بين ظهرانيهم مع قتل من لا ذنب له- على المسلمين في الغرب عموماً فهذا أمر يحتاج إلى وعي (جيد) بالواقع السياسي والاجتماعي والقضائي والثقافي في الغرب وأثر الإعلام في تشكيل وعي الناس ومن ثمَّ أثره على سياسات الدول؛ لذا فمن الخير أن لا ينتصب للحديث عن مثل هذا الأمور إلا من ألمَّ بمثل هذه المعارف المهمة لإدراك هذا الواقع المعقد ثم تنزيل الحكم الشرعي عليه فهذا –لعمر الله- الاجتهاد حتى على القول بتجزؤ الاجتهاد"
فأقول وهل خالفتك أنا أو واحد من المتكلمين في هذا الموضوع في فساد تلك التفجيرات وبطلان دعوى أصحابها؟؟ الله المستعان!! أما ما يحتاج اليه علاج تلك البلية فمع وافر احترامي لكل ما ذكرت، الا أن هذا ليس هو العلاج، وانما العلاج أن يتعلم الناس ضوابط الشرع التي ضبطت أسلافهم من قبلهم، وفان تعلموا ذلك، وجدوا فيه غنيتهم، ووجدوا اذا ما أدركوا حقيقة الواقع الذي يعيشون فيه، ضوابط الشرع محكمة تضع كل شيء في مكانه، دون الحاجة الى احداث أقوال جديدة في مسائل قد أفاض فيها أئمة الدين بيانا وتفصيلا! فمن الخير ألا ينتصب ببحديث في تلك الأمور من لم يحكم فهم ضوابط الشرع في التعامل مع الفتن وفي العيش في بلاد الكفار وغيرها من ضوابط ألزمك الآن بأن تراجعها جيدا قبل أن تخرج علينا بدعوى أن السلف لم يكن عندهم فقه لها يلزم المسلمين تعلمه وتعلم كيفية انزاله على واقعنا هذا!!
فأنت تتبع ذلك بقولك: "سيما أنها أمورٌ نازلة طارئة لم يتكلم فيها أحدٌ ممن سلف؛ بل إن المطالبة بقولٍ سالف مستنداً لمثل هذه الاجتهادات هو دليل على عدم التصور الصحيح للمسألة وهو كمن يُطالب بقولٍ للسلف في مسألة "أطفال الأنابيب" أو "الاستنساخ"؛ -والسلف في باب العقائد قرروا قواعد وأصولاً عامة والشأن إنما هو التخريج عليها ولا يكون ذلك إلا بعد التنظير والتصور لها جيداً"
وهذا لعمر الله ليس بقول مبتدئ في طلب العلم فضلا عمن أظنه قد خاض في كتب العلماء وتأثر بأسلوبهم في الكتابة على نحو ما أراه فيك!! أي شيء هذا الذي تعده أنت نازلة طارئة لم يتكلم فيها أحد من السلف؟؟؟ مبدأ التعاون مع الكفار، اهل الحرب منهم وأهل العهد؟؟ مبدأ العيش في بلادهم وضوابطه وحدوده وأحكامه؟؟ أي تلك المسائل هي عندك من النوازل التي تستوي بأطفال الأنابيب والاستنساخ، ومن أي كتب الفقه درست يا أخي الكريم حتى يفوتك كلام السلف في تلك المسائل؟؟؟؟
ما أنكره من كلام!! وأفظع من ذلك قولك "والسلف في باب العقائد قرروا قواعد وأصول عامة"!!! فهل هذا كلام من قرأ بابا اسمه أحكام أهل الذمة أو باب الحدود – سيما حد الردة - والتعذيرات أو باب السياسة الشرعية أو غير ذلك من الأبواب المستفيضة التي كلها تقرر أحكاما مبناها العقائد وأحكام الايمان والكفر والتعامل بين المؤمنين والكفار؟؟؟ انا لله وانا اليه راجعون! ثم تكلمنا عن الأمور التي يسع المسلمين الخلاف فيها؟؟ لا عجب والله!
فقولك يا أخي الكريم: "-, والمقصود أن هذا شأن المسائل المتأثرة بحركة السياسة وصراعاتها –ولا أُنكر أن للمعتقََد أثراً كبيراً إن لم نقل إنه من وراء (كثير) من السياسات- فهي في تغيرٍ مستمر يجعل إدراكها فرعٌ عن إدراكٍ بكل تلك الجوانب لأنها ملابساتٌ مؤثرة في الحكم," يوحي بأنك لم تضبط من ضوابط الشرع ما به تعلم أن لكل شيء من تلك الأحداث التي تقع اليوم في سماء السياسة أحكاما ونظائر قد مرت بها الأمة في تاريخها الطويل مرارا وتكرارا! أما أن تقول أنك لا تنكر أن للمعتقد تأثير كبير، فالمعتقد هو حادي كل انسان على كل عمل يعمله أيا كان، وانت لا تعمل أي عمل الا ان كنت تعتقد أنه خير وصلاح لك ولرعيتك، وهذه مسألة لا أريد البسط فيها منعا للاطالة..

فالشاهد أنك حين تقول بعد ذلك: "وعلى كل حال هو أمر لا يعين على فهمه –بعد الله تعالى- إلا إدمان النظر في كلام أهل العلم وإتقان علم أصول الفقه وقراءة متعمقة في علوم السياسة والإعلام والفكر مع ذكاء وفطنة ولن نعدمها من الإخوان –بارك الله تعالى فيهم جميعاً-"
فاننا عند التأمل يا أخي الكريم لا نرى قولك هذا الا من الانشاء البياني العاري من التحقيق في كلامك ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!!
أما قولك: "؛ - ثمت كُليمة أريد بيانها منك –أبا الفداء- وهي: "لقد خافت أوروبا من موقف المسلمين ومن حركة الأقليات عندها، فكان يجب أن يأتي عمرو خالد ليمتص غضبهم، فحطم الرجل جهود المسلمين جميعا وأخذ أتباعه وذهب، ورمى بكلامنا جميعا عرض الحائط", إن خوف أوروبا من المسلمين دفعها لدعم زعيم الصرب -سراً- لحصدهم ولمّا لم ينجح في ذلك تماماً قدموه كبشَ فداء ودعمت استقلالاً صورياً للمسلمين (ربما) سيكون أضرَّ على المسلمين في (دينهم) من ذي قبل ولعل الله تعالى أن يخيبَ ظنونهم. 
أقول: ومع ذلك فالعبارة تحتاج إلى توضيح. وإلا فظاهرها يتضمن ثناءً على الرجل يذكرني بقول الشاعر:
إذا محاسـني الآتي أُدلُ بها كانت عيوباً فقل لي كيف أعتذرُ"
فيزيدني كلامك هذا يقينا من أنك لم تحسن تصور كلامي بما يكفي لتهب لمناقشته ومناقضته على هذا النحو! يا أخي الكريم فرق بين الموالاة للكفار والتعاون معهم على أمر لا اصلاح له الا بذات الأمر الذي يكره الكفار أشد الكره أن ينشره الدعاة بين المسلمين هناك، ألا وهو تعليم المسلمين أصول دينهم وأحكام معاملة المسلمين للكفار، وبين العمل بالحق والخير والدعوة اليه استقلالا عن أئمة الكفر والطواغيت هناك وبغض النظر عما اذا كان عملنا هذا موافقا لمطامع هؤلاء – التي ندركها ونعيها جيدا - أو كان غير ذلك! كل هذا مرجعه الى جهلك – وقد صار الآن شديد الجلاء عندي – بحقيقة ما يدعو اليه الكفار من تسطيح لدين الله وتضييع لمعالم أصوله، مصداقا لقوله تبارك وتعالى: ((ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم))، فأدعوك ملحا في الطلب الى مراجعة أصول الولاء والبراء في كتب أهل العلم، ثم مراجعة واقع دعوى الكفار ومواقفهم من دعاة التوحيد في كل بلاد الأرض في زماننا، ثم لنعاود بعد ذلك فتح هذا الموضوع لنتناقش في جواز تعاون هذا الجهول مع هؤلاء الطواغيت على ما يريدون من المسلمين هناك من عدمه!!!
فكيف أثني على الرجل اذ أقول أن أول من سعت الحكومات الكافرة الى الاستعانة به لتطبيع المسلمين على مرادهم منهم وعلى الاسلام الذي يرتضونه للمسلمين هناك، هو ذلك الجهول؟؟؟
صدق القائل
وكم من عائب قولا صحيحا     وآفته من الفهم السقيم!
أما كلامك بعد ذلك عن ما تراه من حسنات عمرو خالد اذ تقول: " الأستاذ عمرو خالد يفيدُ كثيراً (كثيراً) في البيئات غير المحافظة التي فشت فيها المنكرات وعمَّ فيها الفساد وحُورب الدين وطُورد من العقول والقلوب وقامت دولٌ بإمكاناتها إعلاماً وتعليماً لحرب الإسلام وأهله حتى ظهر ذلك على سلوك الأجيال وأفكارهم فنهض الرجل واخترق جموعَ الشباب في الجامعات والنوادي التي كانت ولا تزال تعج بالعلمانيين وأشباههم من عشاق الرذائل ودعى إلى الله تعالى وحرّض على التمسك بالشعائر ورغب في الفضائل ورققَّ القلوب بالمواعظ وحكى السيرة النبوية بإسلوبٍ جذاب –بغض النظر عن الدقة في المعلومة فالأمر قصص لا تقرير أحكام-حتى أثمرت جهوده رجوعاً إلى الدين -إجمالاً- وتمسكاً به,"
فيا أخي الحبيب أنا أدعوك لمراجعة هذه السيرة نفسها التي راح عمرو خالد يروي منها ما يوافق هواه.. وان كنا لا نتعلم ديننا من السيرة وحدها كما لا يخفى عليك، ولكن راجع السيرة مرة أخرى وتأمل كيف كانت دعوة سيد المرسلين صلى الله عليه وسلم وكيف كان تأسيسه لقلوب المسلمين! هل جعل همه وغاية دعواه من الدين ان يصبح الذي لا يصلي يصلي والفتاة المتبرجة السافرة تضع على رأسها ايشارب وهي تسميه الحجاب، ثم بعد ذلك لا يلزمهم الا بعض المواعظ والرقائق وانتهى مأرب العلم والدين عند ذلك الحد؟؟؟؟ أنا ازعم انه بمنهجه هذا، قد أتى قوما لا حظ لهم يذكر من دين الله مع انتسابهم اليه، فقال لهم هذا هو الدين، تعلموه مني، ثم هيا بنا يا شباب بعد ذلك نقفز الى الكفار لنتعاون معهم ولنبين لهم ان الاسلام دين محبة ويسر وسلام وتعاون، وأن الله ما خلقنا الا لكي نتعاون معهم كما قال تعالى – وما اكثر ما يستشهد اتباع ذلك الجهول بتلك الآية الكريمة في غير مرادها: ((يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُم مِّن ذَكَرٍ وَأُنثَى وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ شُعُوباً وَقَبَائِلَ لِتَعَارَفُوا إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِندَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ)) [الحجرات : 13] .. فاذا ما سئل الجهول عن الذوبان في الكفار قال كلا، نحن لا نقول أن تذوبوا بل كونوا مسلمين!! مع أن من فرط ما ضيعه الرجل من ضوابط وأصول يجب تأصيلها في أتباعه، لا يمكن أن تؤدي دعواه تلك الا الى ذلك الذوبان الذي يرومه الكفار ويحلمون به، ولولا هذا ما أثنوا على دعوته وما دعمته مؤسسات اليهود وهو لجهالته – حفاظا على حسن الظن به – يرى ذلك نصرا للدعوة غير مسبوق، ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!!!
فما هو ظنك بأولويات الدعوة في دين الله يا عبد الله، والتي لن ترى فيها في كلام أهل العلم مخالفا؟؟ ألم يخرق عمروا خالد بهواه ورأسه تلك الاجماعات التي لا ترى أدل على صحتها من سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ودعوته نفسها التي أخذ منها ذلك الرجل ما أخذ، وترك منها ما ترك، وحرف فيما نقله منها ما حرف (وهذا معلوم لمن يتابع رواياته للسيرة وليس ههنا محل بسطه)؟؟؟؟
كلا والله ليس من الخير أن أعظ جهلة بل وضالة المسلمين حتى يكون غاية أمرهم من دينهم أن يدخلوا المساجد ويصلوا الفريضة في جماعة، وتنزل من أعينهم الدموع عند سماع المواعظ ودعاء القنوت في التراويح، ثم اذا بهم تجتاح عقيدتهم الشبهات من كل مكان، تنهار عقيدة الولاء والبراء عندهم، وينفتح الباب لكل هاتك مضيع للتوحيد وأصوله في قلوبهم ليحملهم معه الى حيث يشاء!! وكفى بمصاحبته وتزكيته للقبوري الجفري دليلا على فساد دعوته!!!
يا أخي لأن يموت الرجل على توحيد خال من الشبهات والنقائص والنواقض وهو مقيم على معصية، خير له وأسلم لدينه من أن يموت تائبا من معصية كانت غاية عمرو خالد ودعوته أن يحمله على التوبة منها، مع كونه يتخبط بعقيدته بين صنوف البدع ونواقض الايمان ليل نهار ولا يدري ولا يظن نفسه ينقصه شيء ليستقيم له دينه، بل يحسب أنه باتباع عمرو خالد قد أدى ما عليه من أمر دينه وانضبطت له استقامته!!!
ماذا كسبت الأمة من شاب أقلع عن التدخين – مثلا – وتاب منه، مع كونه قبوريا باقيا على الغلو في التصوف، مثلا؟؟؟ وماذا جنت الأمة من توبة شابة من شباب المسلمين عن الذهاب الى المراقص وقاعات الدسيكو، مع كونها غارقة في محبة وموالاة النصارى من صديقاتها من حولها، وما هي الا مسألة وقت حتى تأتيها احدى تلك الصديقات لتلقي في قلبها شبهة تنسف لها دينها وتوحيدها نسفا، ثم تهدي اليها الكتاب "المقدس" من باب المحبة والمودة؟؟؟؟ 
حصنوا التوحيد في قلوب المسلمين يا عباد الله أولا، يسهل لكم انزال الشرائع والتكاليف في تلك القلوب كما سهل للنبي في قلوب أصحابه، فوالله لهو رأس أمركم وما يريد الكفار الا محوه ودفنه، أفلا تعقلون؟
أما كون الرجل ابتلي، فليس مجرد الابتلاء في ذاته دليلا على صحة دعوته!! والا فأهل التكفير والهجرة سجنوا كذلك وابتلوا، مع كونهم عندنا ضلالا مبتدعة خارجيين!! وقولك أن المسألة يجب ان تنضبط بقاعدة المصالح والمفاسد هذه لا أخالفك فيها بل والله لولا عملي بها ما كلمتك بهذا الكلام! ولكن ما حقيقة المصالح والمفاسد وما ضابطها في ميزان الشرع والدين؟؟ أليس صلاح الدين هو رأس المصالح التي ريد الشرع تكثيرها وزيادتها، وفساد الدين هو رأس المفاسد التي يريد الشرع تقليلها ودفعها؟؟ فان كنت أنت ترى أنه ليس في تهميش التوحيد وتسطيح أصوله ودعوته في قلوب الشباب، والذي لا ينضبط للمسلم خشية من الله الا بانضباطه، مفسدة كبرى أشد خطرا وأولى من الدعوى الى ترك المخدرات والتهتك والخلاعة والمجون الضارب في كثير من شباب المسلمين، فقد خالفت اجماع الأمة، ووافقت دعوى اصلاح الخطاب الديني التي هي عين ما يسعى اليه الكفار، ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!
أما قولك: " وأما مشروعية الرد على المخالف فلا ريب في صحتها ولكن تطبيقاتها على الواقع صيرها كقول الخوارج " لا حكم إلا لله " ؛ كلمة حقٍ أُريدَ بها باطل؛ فبها هب دهماء الطلبة فرياً في أعراض العلماء والدعاة؛ فلئن سألتهم: ما بالكم تجاوزتم حدود العلم والأدب والمروءة؛ أجابك صلفُهم صائحاً: الرد على المخالف أصلٌ من أصول السنة, فصدقوا في التنظير كذبوا في التنزيل."
فأدعوك الى تأمل هذا الذي كتبته ردا عليك، ومن قبله ما كنت كاتبا في المقال الأول، مراجعة متأنية، حتى يتبين لك عن علم وبصيرة ما اذا كان في كلام المنكرين على عمرو خالد – وهم أكثر من نسبوا الى العلم في زماننا هذا – صلف أو تجاوز لحدود الأدب والمروءة، أو كذب في تنزيل ما اتخذوه مذهبا ومبدأ، 
والله المستعان، ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!!

----------


## طارق منينة

قرات كلام اخي ابو الفداء ومضمونه ان هناك نقص كبير في خطاب عمرو خالد الدعوي من ناحية تعريف الناس بعقائد الاسلام وخصوصا عقيدة الولاء والبراء بل ومخالفات لهذه العقائد الاسلامية في مواقع ومواضع !

وانا مع اخي ابو الفداء في هذا وان كان لي تعقيب سياتي في موضعه يعد قليل  
 ولذلك وجه له اخونا وجدي غنيم له رسالة لتنبهه الي مواقع خلل ومواطن المرض او العرض!

ولي تعقيب علي الكلام التالي لاخي ابو الفداء 




> فيا أخي الحبيب أنا أدعوك لمراجعة هذه السيرة نفسها التي راح عمرو خالد يروي منها ما يوافق هواه.. وان كنا لا نتعلم ديننا من السيرة وحدها كما لا يخفى عليك، ولكن راجع السيرة مرة أخرى وتأمل كيف كانت دعوة سيد المرسلين صلى الله عليه وسلم وكيف كان تأسيسه لقلوب المسلمين! هل جعل همه وغاية دعواه من الدين ان يصبح الذي لا يصلي يصلي والفتاة المتبرجة السافرة تضع على رأسها ايشارب وهي تسميه الحجاب، ثم بعد ذلك لا يلزمهم الا بعض المواعظ والرقائق وانتهى مأرب العلم والدين عند ذلك الحد؟؟؟؟ أنا ازعم انه بمنهجه هذا، قد أتى قوما لا حظ لهم يذكر من دين الله مع انتسابهم اليه،


اخي ابو الفداء
هل حقا ماقلته فقط هو مابلغه عمرو خالد من السيرة رقائق ومواعظ وامور للصلاة واللباس!

يعني الا تري انه رفع من منزلة صحابة رسول الله  وعرض سيرة جهدهم وجهادهم وبذلهم وقوة ارادتهم ومواجهتهم للعدو!! وانصفهم امام المغرضين والمستشرقين والروافض طبعا بصرف النظر عن موقفه العملي-والي الان لم يصل الي علمي ان له موقفا معلنا  - من الروافض 
الا تري ان عرض عمرو خالد للسيرة جعلها كما هي توضيح  وبيان واعلان وتبيان ان الرسول جاء ليحرر البشرية  وانه واجه الكفر والشرك والطغيان ولم يكن  غرضه صلي الله عليه وسلم ولاغرض اصحابه الكرام  الدنيا والمال والملك  والهيمنة والسيطرة والسطو  والدليل علي قولي هذا  ان عمرو خالد قدم هذا كله في عرضه الرائع-سواء اختلفنا معه في مسائل اخري ام لا-للسيرة النبوية وكيف ان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم بذلوا الغالي والثمين والدنيا كلها في سبيل هذا الدين وواجهوا الدنيا جميعا من اجل انقاذ الناس
هل الذي رايته اخي الكريم من عرض عمرو خالد للسيرة هو توصيل معلومة ان يصلي الانسان الصلوات الخمس وكفي وان ترتدي المراة الخمار او الحجاب وانتهي او وكفي!
اليس مافعله عمرو تاسيس للقلوب من ناحية البذل والفناء في طاعة الله وفي سبيل هذه الرسالة ومواجعة الاعداء ومقاومة الطغيان  وتاسيس القلوب في ولائها للصحابة الكرام ولجيل النصر الاول الذي اوصل الرسالة الي العالم كله في صورة تفوق الخيال وتبهر الالباب فمصدرها الوحي وصانعها رسول كريم هو محمد رسول الله

ويمكن ان يؤخذ من هذا  ان هذا نوع من الولاء لهذا الدين قدم له وسائل ايضاح وامثلة عجيبة تفوق التصورات الغربية والشرقية  عن هذا الدين وعن اهله وخصوصا الاجيال الاولي منه من حملة لواءه 
وانها قامت بماقامت به لامن اجل مال او خروج من فقر وضعة انما من اجل نصرة العدل والحق والحقيقة

ان عرضه لسيرة الصحابة بالصورة التي عرضها جعل  منها عرضا لعقيدة البراء ايضا وبطريق غير مباشر 
براء من عقيدة الروافض الذين يبغضون صحابة رسول الله وبراء من اعداء الاسلام بصورة عامة!
نعم قد يكون هناك نقص في الخطاب او قل ان شئت خلل  نتيجة ربما اعراضه عن اي صور للمواجهة العصرية-ونحن نحتاج هذا خصوصا محبيه- مع الروافض او الكفار 
مع انه يمكن للخطاب احيانا ان يتجنب المعركة المباشرة مع الكفر  مع اطلاق تعبيرا ت ملفتة واضحة تفي بالغرض وتوصل الي الهدف الا تري انه يمكن في ظل الحصار الكبير اليوم علي الاسلام واهله ان يقوم بعض الدعاة  احيانا او غالبا واقول البعض! بعدم القيام بمواجهة مباشرة  واضحة في كل خطاب مع الكفر  وانا لااعني بهذا انك يجب ان تعرض عن اللفتات المهمة في عرض صور المواجهة بطريق غير مباشرة علي اساس ان البيب بالاشارة يفهم فيما يقوم علماء اخرون بالحرب المباشرة علي الكفر واهله
انا لاابرر طريقة عمرو خالد كلها فلي عليها ملاحظات
ولكن يجب اعطاء عمل الرجل حقه وتقييمه بصورة لاتحجب لاحسناته ولاسئياته ان صح التعبير
نعم دخول الكنيسة للتهنئة وسماع القداس ! -وفي الاعلام!-في عيد القيامة والكفر امر مرفوض وخطير جدا ولكن هل فهم محبيه انه لاولاء له ولابراء نعم انها مخالفة قد تصنع تلبيس عند البعض خطير ولذلك نقول بالمنع لان خطورته اعظم من ربحه!!!

انا معك ربما فعلا  البعض من محبيه ومستمعيه لايعرف الي الان بكفر النصاري -كما رايت من بعض المسلمين في الغرب  ممن لايعرفون عمرو خالد - حتي وان كانوا يقرؤن القرآن ولهذا يجب تنبيه عمرو لهذه الامور ويجب عليه السماع 
المشكل انه اتخذ طريقا قد يكون لارجعة فيه للتقييم وهذا امر مؤسف
وليس من الحنكة في شيء
ولو دري عمرو خالد لعلم ان اعظم كتاب التاريخ في الغرب واعظم المعتدلين-بين قوسين -في النظر الي اما الحضارة الاسلامية او الرسول او الاسلام او المسلمين /   معظمهم لم يتبنوا موقفا واحدا رائعا تجاه الاسلام واهله فكان المستشرق الواحد-لنقل جوستاف لوبون او مونتجمري واط او رينان او حتي فيليب حتي   كان يقول كلاما رائعا في حضارة الاسلام او فتوحات الاسلام او سماحة الاسلام او حضارة الاسلام وفي نفس الوقت يشتم الرسول  او يقدح بصورة سمجة في الرسول  صلي الله عليه وسلم وفي نفس الكتاب المسطور فيه المدح!  فيرميه  ظلما وخبثا اما بانه مهووس او مصاب بالصرع  او مجنون او عبقري ملفق او حركه الخيال الباطم او صنعه الوضع القائم او التطور البطيء او الميل الباطن في العرب للمدنية وينفون عنه انه رسول بل وقد يشتمونه بانه اجهل من يهود عصره -مثل مافعل بروكلمان في تاريخ الشعوب العربية- وانهم يفوقونه في حدة الادراك
والحاصل ان عمرو لايعرف طبيعة الجاهلية بصورة دقيقة -هو يحسب انه يعرفها- ولذلك يتعامل معها دائما برفق ويمنع نفسه ان تصدر منه حتي ولو بعض كلمات الشعراوي-الجريئة-في النصاري او يكون له راي معلن في امريكا او التحيز الغربي لاسرائيل
ويظن ان ذلك سيمنع دعوته من الوصول الي جماهير غفيرة في الشرق والغرب
ياعمرو التوكل علي الله لابد ان يظهر هنا  حتي يتعلم الاتباع الثقة وحسن الظن  بالله وفي نصر الله  وموعود الله 
مع طبعا الحذر والحرص وانتقاء الوقت المناسب لقول مايهم تعليم المسلمين من امور الولاء والبراء علي الصورة الحقيقية كما عرضها القرآن وحققها الرسول عمليا

لتعقد الامر اري الامور كما نراها جميعا الان ولابد من فتح قنوات مهمة لوصول الخطاب الصحيح لعمرو خالد
فقد يظن بعض من حوله او هو نفسه انه لاتعديل لخطابه وان لايجب الالتفات لاقوال معارضيه
وطبعا هناك فرق بين المعارضة الضعيفة التي تلتقط امور هي مخطئة -اي المعارضة او بعض اجنحتها اقصد-فيها اصلا بل ولها نوازع هوي مفهومة وبين معارضة نقدية شرعية لابد من سماعها والالتفات اليها لان الامر لايخص زيد ولاعمرو 
انه دين الله
قال البعض القرضاوي دافع عن الاصنام-او الصم اشارة الي صنم بوذا
فهل هذه معارضة لموقف الشيخ ام انه الهوي المغير للحقائق المهول علي الناس بالالفاظ 
لو قالوا اخطا الشيخ لسبب كذا وكذا وتعرض الاسباب بطريقة علمية بدل من الايهام بان الشيخ كفر ودافع عن الاوثان والاصنام والنصب والكفر والضلال 
قالوا سيد قطب تنقص موسي النبي!
ولو قالوا انه قال كلاما في موضع ما عن موسي قبل النبوة واصفا حالته بطريقة ادبية خاطئة او غير صائبة ولم يقصد بها الا وصف حالة لاوصف نبوة ونبي ورسالة  لقلنا نعم التعبير قد يخطيء والانسان  ولسيد اروع الكلمات عن موسي النبي الرسول في الظلال ايضا
لكن النفخ في كلمات لاعلمية تشوه الصورة وتثير الكراهية والبغضاء وتفرق بين الاخوة وتشوه مناهج النقد الاسلامية وهي من اروع مناهج النقد في التاريخ
الموقف من ابن اسحاق مثلا والواقدي اقصد الموقف العام بعد تبلور رؤية متكاملة
كيف كانت 
ومع ذلك نفتخر جميعنا بابن اسحاق والواقدي وابن سعد وابن الاثير وابن الجوزي!
لااقول ابن سينا وابن سبعين والتلمساني القديم وابن عربي فهذا امر لاخلاف لنا غالبنا عليه فمعروف وجهة هؤلاء بخلاف ابن اسحاق وغيره
اذكر اني قرات لااقول كلاما لابن تيمية عن الغزالي فيه حماية لعرضه ورحمة به ومحبة له مع نقده له ولكن اذكر ان محمد اسماعيل جعل اظن في بداية فصل من كتابه الحجاب كلمة للغزالي القديم فهل الغزالي القديم لم يخطي حتيفي امور الصيام والعزلة وغيرها فضلا عن كبريات الامور في العقيدة والفلسفة وتلبيس كلمات الحكمة اليونانية مصطلحات اسلامية!

الحوار جيد والاستفادة مهمة من كلام الجميع
 هذا مبلغ علمي من الامر والله المستعان
طارق منينة

----------


## أبو الفداء

يا اخوة أرجو أن تفرقوا للضرورة تفريقين اثنين لا ثالث لهما:
1 - فرقوا - أرجوكم وألح في الرجاء - بين الانصاف الواجب في حق أهل العلم المشهود لهم بتلقيه من مظانه وبالانضباط بالدليل في الجملة، وبين الموقف من جاهل دعي لا حظ له من علم ولا طلب، ويصر على دعوة الخلق الى رأيه وعقله دون تعلم ولا طلب للدليل، ولا يعنيه كلام العلماء في كثير ولا قليل، ولا يريد أن يتعلم ما ينقصه أو أن ينتصح!! فلا يأتينا أخ من الفضلاء يكلمنا عن الخلاف السائغ عند الفقهاء وآخر يكلمنا عن انصاف أهل العلم للمخالفين من العلماء!! فلا هذا الرجل من العلماء أصلا ولا هو ممن بقي لهم عندنا ما به يقال أن حسناته تفوق سيئاته أو أنه يجب الحفاظ على عرضه وصيانته والتماس الأعذار له!!! والخير الذي يجلبه ذلك الرجل اليوم على الأمة مرجوح وبشدة بفتنته وضرر سبيله المبتدع هذا والذي أصبح يصد الناس صدودا عن أصول دينهم ويفسدها لهم افسادا - وليس فقط يتجاهلها أو يتجاوزها الى ما دونها في الأهمية في خطابه! 
2 - فرقوا أرجوكم بين حال الرجل كواعظ قصاص كان في أول أمره يعظ الناس ويبكيهم، وبين ما صار اليه أمره اليوم، وقد بينت مرارا أننا ما كان ظننا بالرجل اول ظهوره الا خيرا، وكنا من المتحمسين له الطامعين في أن يرجع أمره على المسلمين بالخير! ولكن أما والحال قد صارت به وبأكثر أتباعه الى ما تعلمون - وأرجو أن تكونوا حقا تعلمون وتتابعون بعلم وتدقيق - فلا يجوز لكم الآن أن تخلطوا بين أول عمل الرجل في أول ظهوره وبين ما آل اليه أمره اليوم وما هو ماض فيه مصر عليه ضاربا فيه عرض الحائط بكل ما جاءه من نصح الناصحين له بما في ذلك أولئك الذين كان يثق فيهم ويعدهم فيما مضى شيوخا وعلماء يجب السماع لقولهم!!!

يا اخوان أنا والله ما كتبت مقالتي الأولى هذه الا لأني أعلم أن من بين فضلائنا اليوم من لا يزال يلتمس لهذا الرجل أعذارا، بحجة أنه كان له من الفضل ما كان له، وتسبب في كذا وكذا وعمل كذا وكذا من أعمال الخير، - وشاهد ذلك ما ترونه من تعليقات في هذا الموضوع نفسه - فاذا به يتورع عن تحذير الناس منه وعن كشف مصائبه التي لا تزداد بمر الأيام الا تضخما، أو تراه يتهاون فيها أو يهون من شأنها في مقابل جهود الرجل السابقة في الدعوة، فيتخاذل عن بيان عوارها لعامة الذين فتنوا به - وما أكثرهم - أشد التخاذل، ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!
وهل ترونني أيها الكرام الا مقرا بأنه كان له قديم فضل وتأثير على الكثيرين؟؟ ومع ذلك فهو فتنة من أكبر ما تعرض له المسلمون في زماننا من الفتن! نعم وربي هذا الرجل فتنة! أن يصبح الرويبضات الجهال أئمة متبوعين - وان كنت لا تصدق أن أتباعه أتباع غلاة فيه يقلدونه تقليدا محضا فادخل على منتدياتهم واقرأ بنفسك - لمجرد أنهم قد أوتوا موهبة في الخطابة ولديهم طريقتهم في اشعال مشاعر المستمعين، فاذا بهم يتبوأون الفتيا والامامة وينظرون للدين ويقعدون له ويتبعهم الشباب على أنهم مجددون للدعوة، ويضعونهم في مصاف الأئمة الأعلام: أليست هذه فتنة؟؟؟! ان لم تكن هذه فتنة فوالله ما أدري ما هي الفتنة!! أسأل الله العصمة للمسلمين.
ولولا أني أعلم أن من بين اخواني طلبة العلم من لا يزال يُغلب العاطفة تجاه ذلك الرجل على الضبط العلمي للموقف الصحيح منه، سيما أولئك الذين كان ذلك الرجل سببا في التزامهم في أول عهدهم بالالتزام، لما وضعت هذا المقال في مجلس أكثر رواده من طلبة العلم، والله المستعان.

----------


## أبو الفداء

وبالمناسبة لتعرف موقف عمرو خالد من الرافضة والشيعة فاستمع الى حلقاته دعوة الى التعايش، ولا حاجة الى ذلك فيكفي ان تعلم أنه من المقربين جدا للجفري، والجفري على ما تعلم من موالاة الشيعة والتقرب اليهم وموافقتهم، والمرء على دين خليله، والله المستعان!
تأملوا يا من كان لكم حظ من طلب العلم، في تلك القواعد العشرة التي بدعها عمرو خالد لما أسماه بالتعايش مع "الآخرين"، وأنبئوني بالله عليكم من أي كتب اهل العلم استقاها وخرج بها!! يقول (والكلام من الحلقة الثالثة عشر من سلسلته الموسومة بدعوة الى التعايش):

"هناك عشر قواعد ستعينك على كيفية التعايش.

القاعدة الأولى: اجتهد حتى تجد  المنطقة المشتركة مع الآخر.

قلت أي آخر بالضبط؟؟ وما طبيعة تلك المنطقة المشتركة وما حدودها وما ضابطها، أهي في العقائد والأفكار، أم في المصالح الدنيوية أم في كليهما معا؟؟؟ وهل بين الكفر والايمان كعقائد وأفكار تنبني عليها أعمال ومواقف، وسط يقف الناس عنده؟؟ هل بين الحق والباطل أرض رمادية؟؟ ما ضابط هذا الكلام وما حدوده؟؟ وكيف يميز المساكين الذين أبلعتهم كلامك هذا على أنه علم وحكمة، بين ما يجوز التوافق فيه وما لا يجوز، وبين ما يصح وما لا يصح في دين ربهم جل وعلا؟؟؟ وهل كل من هو "آخر" عندك سواء في الحكم؟؟ ان استووا عندك فوالله لا يستوون عند الله!

القاعدة الثانية: ابحث عن كل علم يساعدك أن تجد المنطقة المشتركة مع الآخر.
مثلاً: تعلم رياضة ما، تعلم لغة ما، العلوم التي تساعدك لتتعايش مع الآخرين.

قلت الآن التعايش مع الآخر على نحو ما يحب هذا "الآخر" ويرضى، هو عند عمرو خالد غاية من غايات تحصيل العلوم والمعارف، بل هو الغاية من خلق الناس أصلا، أيا كان ذلك الآخر وأيا كانت عقائده ومنطلقاته!!! فلا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!

القاعدة الثالثة: اندمج في المجتمع ولا تنعزل عنه. لا تختلف عن المجتمع في طريقة الكلام  أو في طريقة الحديث، تكلم بلغة مجتمعك، ولكن مع عدم فقد هويتك. 

قلت أي مجتمع تقصد وما صفة ذلك الاندماج وما تفصيله وما أحكامه وحدوده، وما حقيقة ما تسميه انت "بطريقة الحديث" وما الذي يدخل فيه وما الذي يخرج منه، وأين هذا كله من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم"؟؟؟ ثم ما حقيقة الهوية يا من تستدرك لمجرد الاستدراك، بلا بيان ولا تحقيق ولا علم؟!!! أنا أخبركم! اندمج الى حد دخول الكنيسة تهنئة للنصارى بعيد يحتفلون فيه بقيامة الرب من بين الأموات، ولكن احرص مع ذلك على ألا "تفقد هويتك"!!!! دعكم من حلق اللحية ومن ترك الهدي الظاهر، الآن صرنا نتكلم عن التهنئة بعيد القيامة "المجيد" فانا لله وانا اليه راجعون!!

القاعدة الرابعة: لا ترفض أي فكرة بشكل مطلق حتى تجد إمكانية الاستفادة منها في منطقة مشتركة. لا ترفض الفكرة لمجرد اعتراض ولكن حاول التفكير فيها أو التعديل فيها. هناك من لا يقتنع بفكرةٍ فيرفضها. اعط لنفسك مساحة للتفكير.

قلت أضع هذه في أعين الذين يقولون أن الرجل عنده تمييز بين الايمان والكفر أو بين الحق والباطل أو عنده مرجعية الى الكتاب والسنة فيما يقعد وينظر من قواعد وأحكام، فها هو ذا ينهى أتباعه عن عدم رفض أي فكرة - وما أدراك ما يمكن أن يدخل في كلمة فكرة!! - بشكل مطلق حتى تجد لها مكانا في المنطقة المشتركة المزعومة! حاول أن تفكر أولا فان جاء الكلام على هواك، فانطلق وتعايش ولا حرج!!!

القاعدة الخامسة: لا تظلم مخالف لك في الرأي فتحوله إلى عدو.

قلت تأمل: لا تحول أي مخالف لك في الرأي الى عدو، والله ما يبقى الا أن يقول لنا أحبوا أعداءكم وباركوا لاعنيكم كما يقول النصارى!!!!

القاعدة السادسة: كن صادق النية في تجميع الناس وإرادة الحق؛ فهناك من يريد الحق وفقًا لهواه، قبل دخول النقاش يضع الحق في كفة وهواه في كفة، ويرجح هواه مسبقًا.

قلت كلام انشاء والله لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع، ولو طالبناه ببيان كيفية ضبطه ما أتانا الا بما يقوله هو من رأسه وهواه، والله المستعان!!
فأين الرجوع الى كتب العلماء وأين الانضباط بالدليل من القرءان والسنة وأين ما به يقال أن الرجل داعية الى الحق والدين؟؟؟؟؟

القاعدة السابعة: إذا إردت التعايش احترم الناس تكسب قلوبهم؛ احترم الناس حتى لو مختلف معهم.

قلت فيا ترى هذا الاحترام عنده أهو عمل قلبي أم عمل بالجوارح واللسان، أم أنه لا فرق عنده؟؟
لله أحكام في هذا وفي ذاك فهل مر عليها في حياته أصلا؟؟ 
بل هل سمع كلام رب العالمين في القرءان عن أخذ الجزية من أهل الذمة ((عن يد وهم صاغرون)) وهل قرأ قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "اذا لقيتم اليهود والنصارى في الطريق فاضطروهم الى أضيقه"؟ وهل قرأ سيرة عمر رضي الله عنه مع أهل الذمة؟ فما طبيعة ذلك الاحترام يا ترى وما حده وما ضابطه الذي يطالب الناس به مع من يسميه "بالآخر"، وهل يستوي ما يتوجه منه الى عامة الكفار مع ما يتوجه الى أئمة الكفر منهم مثلا؟؟ وهل يستوي نصيب العالم المسلم من الاحترام مع العامي المسلم؟؟ ما الضابط يا عباد الله ومن أين نأتي به؟ من رأس عمرو خالد أم من رؤوسنا نحن أم ماذا؟

القاعدة الثامنة: كن مرنًا.

قلت لا تعليق!

القاعدة التاسعة: كن إنسانًا؛ حب الإنسان حتى لو حدث خلاف بينكم.

قلت تأمل دعوى من يزعم أنه يدعو الناس الى الاسلام والى (لا اله الا الله)!! أحب الانسان حتى لو حدث خلاف بينكم!! أيا كان الانسان وأيا كانت مادة الخلاف!! ثم تعجبون لماذا تحمله الصحافة الكافرة فوق رأسها وتهتف باسمه؟؟ 

القاعدة العاشرة: التعايش لا يعني الذوبان."!!!

قلت الدعاوى ما لم يقم لها بينات فأصحابها أدعياء!! وقد رأينا من أعمالك ما ضابطك للذوبان هذا الذي تتكلم عنه! فلعلك تقصد بالذوبان أن يعلق المسلم صليبا على صدره ويصلي مع النصارى في الكنيسة!! يبدو أن هذا هو حد الذوبان عندك، ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!

المصيبة أنه يحاول أن يستدل لهذا التقعيد العام الذي يفوح ضلالا واضلالا، بمواقف الأئمة الأربعة رجمهم الله ورضي عنهم من بعضهم البعض في زمانهم، ويروي تحت ذلك ويخرج منه بما يجعله عاما بين المسلم وكل بني آدم أيا كانت ملتهم ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!!! 
هذا تقعيد وتنظير من يقول أنا لست عالما ولا مفتيا، ويقول لست الا رجلا من عامة المسلمين أنصحهم وأعظهم!! لا علم ولا ضبط ولا تمييز لما أجمع عليه المسلمون من ضوابط الولاء والبراء ولا ضوابط العلاقة بين المسلم والكافر، وبين المسلم والمبتدع وغير ذلك من الضوابط الشرعية، وتخليط وتلبيس من أشد ما أنت راء من التلبيس، وها هو ذا يضع القواعد من رأسه كأن هذا الموضوع لم يسبقه الى بيان الحق والهدي الصحيح فيه من أهل العلم أحد على الأرض أبدا!!! 
فهل يشفع له في ذلك الاضلال عندكم أنه كان يرفع قدر الصحابة ويروي سيرهم وقصصهم بصورة دخلت قلوب الناس؟؟؟؟
أفبعد كل هذا يستعظم بعض اخواننا أن نرميه بأنه مبتع مضل؟؟؟؟ 
هذا والله غيض من فيض آسن، ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!
وأتباعه يتخذون هذا الكلام دينا والله يا عباد الله، ويقولون أنه منهج العلماء، والرجل بعد ذلك كلما حدثوه قال، "أنا لا أفتي"!!! فماذا ننتظر حتى نصفه بما هو أهله ونضعه في منزله الصحيح؟؟؟
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل!

----------


## أبو الفداء

أخي ابن الشاطئ الحقيقي
تقول: "ولنفرض انه مخلص عامل في سبيل الله بذل وقته وعمره وشبابه في سبيل هذا الدين الا ان عنده اجتهاد - في مسئلة او مواضيع علمية او عملية مختلفة- قد يعتريه جهل او يدخله نقص وينتج عنه خطأ في الاجتهاد ثم لنفرض ان مافعله فتنة رغم انه ماقصد بمافعله الا دفع المفسدة وجلب المصلحة لا له ولكن لهذا الدين
فهل يؤجر الرجل او يعذر كما هو منهج شيخ الاسلام في اهل الاجتهاد بل اهل الخطأ العلمي-الذي قال شيخ الاسلام انه مغفور للامة- والعملي او يكون عنده حسنات ماحية او مصائب مفكرة يغفر الله بها له هذا غير رحمة الله العامة"

قلت ولهذا أدعوكم وأرجوكم رجاء حارا أيها الكرام ألا تخلطوا بين من هو أهل للاجتهاد في دين الله فيكون له الأجر ان أخطأ وبين من ليس كذلك، وهو يجترئ على ما ليس أهلا له، فلا يكون موقفنا منه كما يكون من أهل الاجتهاد! فتأمل يا رعاك الله هذا المعنى جيدا للضرورة، بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبوعبدالرحمن القطري

قال ابن رجب رحمه الله في رسالته " الفرق بين النصيحة والتعيير"  : 

"وأما بيان خطأ من أخطأ من العلماء قبله إذا تأدب في الخطاب وأحسن في الرد والجواب فلا حرج عليه ولا لوم يتوجه إليه....."

ثم قال : 

" وهذا كله في حق العلماء المقتدى بهم في الدين فأما أهل البدع والضلالة ومن تشبه بالعلماء وليس منهم فيجوز بيان جهلهم وإظهار عيوبهم تحذيراً من الاقتداء بهم  وليس كلامنا الآن في هذا القبيل والله أعلم  ".


فانظروا كيف يفرق بين العلماء المقتدى بهم وبين غيرهم من أهل البدع والمتعالمين .....

----------


## فهد محمد النميري

لا أدري لماذا تستحضرُ الأصول الكبار بمناسبة وبدونها, يجب أن تعلموا أيها الأخوة –أرشدكم الله- أن البحث ليس في أصل الولاء والبراء, إنما الكلام هو في حدود التعامل مع الكفار فيما فيه مصلحة بما لا تنخرم به الأصول المقررة مع ضرورة ملاحظة السياق العام لا النظر التجزيئي الذي يُفصّلُ المواقفَ إلى أجزاءٍ صغيرة ثم ينفخها ليملأها بما شاء والتأويل أداةٌ لا تخون صاحبها متى أرادها, لقد سئمتُ ممن أُناقشه عن حدود الحجاب فيقفز إلى الكلام عن مشروعية أصل الحجاب؛ فينتهي به القول إلى تضليل من يرى جواز كشف الوجه," فَمَالِ هَؤُلاءِ الْقَوْمِ لا يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ حَدِيثًا ", أما تعليق أخي أبي الفداء –وفقه الله- على قواعد التعايش فعبرةٌ, وهو درسٌ تطبيقي لفن التأويل بل التعسف في استنطاق الجمل. وبالمناسبة أرجو الأخوة أن يرجعوا إلى كتاب (الولاء والبراء بين الغلو والجفاء في ضوء الكتاب والسنة) تأليف الشيخ الشريف حاتم العوني من منشورات دار الصميعي, وهو بحث نفيسٌ في بابه بقلم محدثٍ انفسح قلبه وعقله فسال اليراع واللسان بعلمٍ أصيل وبيانٍ ناصع.
تنبيه مهم: أنا أوافق الإخوة الكرام –وفقهم الله تعالى جميعاً- أن للأستاذ عمرو خالد سقطاتٍ لا بد من التنبيه عليها, منها تهنئة الكفار ومشاركتهم بذلك في معابدهم, وهي غلطة منه, أما محاولة إسقاط الرجل نهائياً واعتباره ضالاً مضلاً فذلك هو ما أُنكره, والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## شرياس

*الذي يظهر بحمدالله تعالى أن فتنة عمرو خالد تراجعت بشكل كبير , فعمرو خالد 2004 ليس هو عمرو خالد 2008 , أليس كذلك ؟*

----------


## أبو الفداء

"أما تعليق أخي أبي الفداء –وفقه الله- على قواعد التعايش فعبرةٌ, وهو درسٌ تطبيقي لفن التأويل بل التعسف في استنطاق الجمل. "

تأويل؟؟؟ سبحان الله! وكأني أتأول نصا منزلا من السماء! يا أخي ألا تدرك عن أي شيء تتكلم؟؟؟ أالى هذا الحد يثقل على نفسك بيان ما تبوأه ذلك الجهول من التنظير والتقعيد للمسلمين بلا علم ولا فقه ولا مرجعية، فتنسب الي التعسف والتأويل واستنطاق الجمل اذ أبين ما في ذلك الكلام المعلول من لبس واختلاط مبين وما يؤدي اليه تناول أتباع الرجل له بلا علم ولا تمييز لقواعد الولاء والبراء التي تدعي - وعجبا! - أنني قد غلوت فيها؟؟؟ سبحان الله العظيم!
ثم ماذا سأجد يا ترى في كتاب الولاء والبراء للشيخ حاتم حفظه الله، والذي أحلتني عليه؟ سأجد لعمرو خالد وأمثاله ما يعذرهم به الشيخ حاتم على تلك الطوام التي وقع فيها؟؟؟ ما هذا الكلام؟؟؟
الرجل وضع تلك القواعد التي نقلتها اليكم في سلسة محاضرات له أسماها بدعوة الى التعايش! فبالله ان لم تشرح وتفصل أصول الولاء والبراء في الاسلام في مثل تلك السلسلة والتي تهدف - كما هو واضح - الى تعليم المسلمين ضوابط العلاقات بينهم وبين ما أسماه هذا الرجل اجمالا "بالآخر"، فأين تشرح وأين يتعلمها أتباعه، وكيف ينضبط لهم فهمهم لتلك القواعد وتوجيهها على وجهة سليمة - ما صح منها أن يكون له وجهة سليمة؟؟؟!!
يا سيدي أكرمك الله وسددك، ان كان لك اعتراض محدد على "تأويلي" هذا فناقشه بالحجة والبرهان، وأثبت لي أنني أبالغ وأتعسف كما تدعي، وأن هناك في غير هذا من كلام الرجل ما ان جمعناه الى تلك القواعد العارية من الحد والضبط والتحقيق، متجاوزين في ذلك عن سلوكه هو وأعماله التي يقتدي بها أتباعه - ولا أرى أنه يسوغ ذلك التجاوز لأنه قدوة لهم يقلدونها في كل شيء -، فاننا سنجد له مخرجا من تلك التهمة بالجهل والتقعيد الباطل لخراج عقله الذي لا ينضبط بضابط من كتاب ولا سنة!! أما أن تأتي في كل مرة لترمينا بكلام عام تشعرنا به أننا قد وقعنا في عرض امام من أئمة أهل السنة، فهذا ما لا أقبله أبدا، والله المستعان!

----------


## أبوعبدالرحمن القطري

> لا أدري لماذا تستحضرُ الأصول الكبار بمناسبة وبدونها


سبحان الله !! استغراب غريب !!

يا أخي أما ترى كيف تُهدم الأصول وتُزعزع الثوابت ثم تستغرب وكأننا ظلمنا القوم ....




> وهي غلطة منه, أما محاولة إسقاط الرجل نهائياً واعتباره ضالاً مضلاً فذلك هو ما أُنكره, والله تعالى أعلم




ما حجم هذه الغلطة مع أخواتها الكبار أخي الكريم ؟

ومتى يكون الرجل ضالا عندك ؟

و ماذا تريد بكلمة إسقاط , أرجو التوضيح ؟

لأن هذه الكلمات وما شابهها كـ( إقصاء الآخر وإلغاء الشخصيات ونفي الرموز إلخ...) بدأت تنتشر وبرونق جميل وعبارات منمقة ورحم الله العلامة بكر أبو زيد إذ يقول في رسالته "هجر المبتدع" - وأنصحك بها فهي قيّمة جدا- عندكلامه على من تساهلوا في قضية الولاء والبراء :
"كسر حاجز (الولاء والبراء) بين المسلم والكافر، وبين السني والبدعي، وهو ما يسمى في التركيب المولَّد باسم: (الحاجز النفسي)، فيكسر تحت شعارات مضللة:(التسامح) (تأليف القلوب) (نبذ: الشذوذ والتطرف والتعصب)، (الإنسانية) ونحوها من الألفاظ ذات البريق، والتي حقيقتها (مؤامرات تخريبية) تجتمع لغاية القضاء على المسلم المتميز وعلى الإسلام.....".

وحاشاك أخي أن تكون من ذلك الصنف المريض لكن المؤمن غِرٌ كريم قد ينجذب مع تلك الألفاظ البراقة فيقولها ويرددها ولا يدري ما حقيقتها ...

----------


## سفيان الراغب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي العزيز ان كان ما كتبته حقيقيا فانا معك ومع موقفك من هذا العمل الذي قام به عمرو خالد اكرمه الله بالهذيه 
ماكان عليه تهناة النصارى على عيدهم  لان هذا العمل اعتراف بما يفعلونه مع اننا يجب علينا ان نوجه منهم من يريد الطريق الحق واضن مع خبرتي الضعيفة ان عمرو خالد اراد ان يقوم بما قام به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من رافت و تسامح مع الديانات الاخرى ولاكن ليس لدرجت تهناتهم على الباطل ...
واتمنى ان  تفهم ما قلت .......
وشكرا  اخي العزيز   (ابتسامة) (ابتسامة)

----------


## وليد مسعود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
أخي أبي الفداء جزاك الله خيرا على هذا التناول الرائع والتحليل العلمي لهذا الموضوع ولكن ما يحزن أن كثيرا من الأخوة ما زال يدافع عن عمرو خالد مع أن الأدلة واضحة على أنه يخطئ فيما له به علم ثم أصبح يتمادى فيما ليس له به علم فالمصيبة أعظم.
نسأل الله لنا وله الهداية.

----------


## علي الغامدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

طبعا لن أزيد على ماقاله الأخوه ولكن لي وجهة نظر في كشف حقيقة عمر خالد وطارق السويدان وغيرهم بعد ان كانوا محل ثقة الكثير من المسلمين في ظل حسن نية علمائنا الصادقين بهم وتزكيتهم لهم او السكوت عن ماظهر من مخالفتهم لاعتبارات معينه قد تفهم وقد لاتفهم .
انا اعتقد ان فضحهم لأنفسهم في هذه المرحله بالذات من شهرتهم وكثرة اتباعهم كان أمر رباني من الله سبحانه حتى يميز الخبيث من الطيب  وحتى يعلم الصادقين ان الدين لايجزأ ولايمكن ان يكون الداعيه الى الله داعيه صادق ومساير لأهل الضلال بدعاوى الحسنى وسماحة الدين والتعايش وهو سبحانه غني عن العالمين لايزيده ايمانهم ولايضره عصيانهم وما أرسل نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بدين الحق الا رحمة منه وعدل .

فسبحان ربي له الحمد والشكر ونسأل الله ان يهدي من ضل ويعيده الى حياض الايمان

----------


## أبو المزايا المراكشي

عمرو خالد مهما قلنا تاب على يده الكثير من العصاة،وتحجب بفضله كثير من المتبرجات،ونزل إلى الشارع يحارب الإدمان ######

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

> عمرو خالد مهما قلنا تاب على يده الكثير من العصاة،وتحجب بفضله كثير من المتبرجات،ونزل إلى الشارع يحارب الإدمان ######


يا مولانا تكلم بعلم أو اسكت بحلم !

----------


## الليث ابن سراج

> عمرو خالد مهما قلنا تاب على يده الكثير من العصاة،وتحجب بفضله كثير من المتبرجات،ونزل إلى الشارع يحارب الإدمان ######


عمرو خالد مهما قلتم فهو مميع للدين, ولا يعرف بدعوة التوحيد ومحاربة الشرك والبدع والخرافة, وبفضله يستمع الكثير من الشباب إلى الغناء ويحلقون لحاهم محتجين بعمرو خالد ######

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...4&postcount=68

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

> http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...4&postcount=68


أحسن الله إليك شيخنا

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

سبحان الله, مفتي الفنانات اصبح داعية!!
عجيب!!
هديتي الى المفتونين او لمن يريد الهداية:

قال عمرو خالد في شريط الأخلاق : ( في هنا معنى تاني الحقيقة جميل إن إحنا نقوله .. خلِّي بالكو يا جماعة، إبليس كفر بربنا ولا مكفرش ؟ لا مكفرش ، إبليس مكفرش !! بص إبليس بيقوله إيه : ((خَلَقْتَنِي)) (الأعراف: 12) . يبقى هو اعترف بالله إن هو خلق ولا لأ ؟ مش كده ؟ قال ((خَلَقْتَنِي مِن نَّارٍ)) ؟ ((وَخَلَقْتَهُ مِن طِينٍ))، فإنت خلقتني، وأنت اللِّي خلقته ، وفى آية تانية بيقوله إيه : ((قَالَ فَبِعِزَّتِكَ)) (ص82). يبقى مدرك عزة الله عز وجل ولا لأ ؟ وفي آية تالتة يقوله إيه:((قَالَ أَنظِرْنِي إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ)) (الأعراف : 14) . ما هو مش بيدي ، بيدك إنت فـ .. أنكر إبليس أن الله هو الخالق ؟! أنكر إبليس أن الله هو الرب ؟! لأ ... أُمَّال أنكر إيه ؟ مشكلة إبليس إيه ؟ رفض الطاعة .. آه ، دي نقطة مهمة جداً ، جداً ، إنت إله ، إنت رب آه .. لكن إله تقوللِّي أعمل كذا ومعملش كذا ، لأ ) انتهى .
 المصدر ((لم انقل المصدر لما فيه من البدع ولكن مرجع الكلام مذكور وقد سمعت الشريط)). 

رجل لا يعرف معنى-لا اله الا الله-يسمى داعية؟!
داعية الى ايش؟!
هذا الكلام  يلزم منه ان كفار مكة مكفروووش!؟

لا يفرق بين توحيد الربوبية وتوحيد الالوهية ويكون داعية؟!!

لا اريد ان اطيل, لان ما عند الرجل من بلاوي لا حصر لها؟!
 وخير الكلام ما قل ودل ولم يطل ولم يمل.

----------


## أم البشرى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
جزاك الله اخي ابو الفداء وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وجزيت خير الجزاء علي طرحك لهذا الموضوع ونحي فيك غيرتك علي الاسلام والمسلمين 
وانا معك في كل ما قلته نسال الله الهداية والسداد 
احببت ان اتدخل في الموضوع واعطي رأي فسمحو لي 
نحن بشر نخطئ ونصيب فلا يجوز ان نحكم علي الاخر من خلال الظن  فهناك من قال ان عمرو خالد ظل واظل الامة معه وانا اقول نحن امة اسلامية امة عز لا امة ذل كي نظل 
وهناك من قال انه جاهل  لا اعتقد انه جاهل لو كان جاهلا لما كان وصل الي ما وصل اليه الان
يمكن ان نقول انه يخطئ في كثيييييييير من الاشياء لانه بشر وهو داعية وليس عالما 
وفي نفس الوقت لا ننكر عليه ما قام به ومن حبه للاسلام و الدعوة الي الله 
في النهاية هو ليس رسولا كي نقدسه وليس عالما كي نعمل بما يقوله 
مع  فائق الاحترام والتقدير 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله فيك  اخي ابوالفداء وحشرك في زمرة الصديقين و الشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا

اختكم في الله

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

قال الامام محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله في كتابه كشف الشبهات:
فالعجب ممن يدعي الإسلام وهو لا يعرف من تفسير هذه الكلمة ما عرفه جهال الكفرة، بل يظن أن ذلك هو التلفظ بحروفها من غير اعتقاد القلب لشئ من المعاني، والحاذق منهم يظن أن معناها: لا يخلق، ولا يرزق، ولا يدبر الأمر إلا الله، فلا خير في رجل جهال الكفار أعلم منه بمعنى "لا إله إلا الله".))

-من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآ خر فل يقل خيرا او ليصمت.

(( ربُنا جل جلاله في كتابه الكريم أصّل هذا الأصل الأصيل, وبيّن هذا الأدب القويم في خطابه لأنبيائه ورسله صلوات ربي وسلامه عليهم أجمعين, يقول ربنا الرحمن مخاطبًا نوحاً عليه السلام: (فلا تسألن ما ليس لك به علم إنّي أعظك أن تكون من الجاهلين). ويخاطب نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقول له: (قلْ إنّما حرّم ربي الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن والإثم والبغي بغير الحق وأنْ تشركوا بالله ما لم ينزل به سلطانًا وأنْ تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون). ويخاطب كل امرئٍ مسلمٍ بقوله سبحانه: (ولا تقفُ ما ليس لك به علم إنّ السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولئك كان عنه مسئولاً). 

كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثر الناس التزاماً بهذا الأدب وتحليّاً بهذا الخلق فكان يسأل صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه عن مسائل دقيقة أو جليلة، في أصول الدين أو فروعه، وهو النبي الأكرم الرسول الأعظم أعلم الخلق بالله وبدينه وبشرعه، فما كان يستنكف صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه أنْ يقول: ((لا أدري)). يقول: ((لا أدري)) وهو العالم الفذ, الإمام القدوة, الرسول الخاتم! صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه. يقول على ملأٍ من الناس: ((لا أدري)), لمّا سأله سائل: "يا رسول الله أيُّ البقاع أحبّ إلى الله؟" فقال: ((لا أدري, حتى أسأل جبريل)), ولمّا سأل جبريل عليه السلام قال: "لا أدري حتى أسأل ميكائيل". ثم جاءه بالجواب فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((إنّ أحبّ البقاع إلى الله المساجد, وإنّ أبغض البقاع إلى الله الأسواق)). 

وهكذا أصحابه رضوان الله عليهم رغم أنهم كانوا أبرّ هذه الأمة قلوباً, وأعمقها هديًا, وأقلها تكلفاً, من نصر الله بهم الدين, وحفظ بهم الملة، كانوا رضوان الله عليهم أعظم الناس ورعاً، وأقلهم في الدين كلاماً، ربّما يسئل أحدهم سؤالاً فيحيل على أخيه, وأخوه يحيل على غيره, وهكذا ما زال السائل ينتقل من واحد إلى آخر حتى يرجع السؤال إلى الأول، يقول عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى رحمه الله أدركت بهذا المسجد يعني مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عشرين ومائة من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كلهم يسئل عن المسألة فيقول: "لا أدري".

أبو بكر الصديق على المنبر الشريف يقول: "أيّ سماء تظلني؟ وأيّ أرضٍ تقلني؟ إذا قلت في كتاب الله ما لا أعلم". 

عمر بن الخطاب الإمام الفاروق, أمير المؤمنين, وخليفة المسلمين, من ضرب الله الحق على قلبه ولسانه, من لو رآه الشيطان سالكاً فجاً لسلك فجاً آخر, يقرأ قول الله عز وجل: (وفاكهةً وأبّاً), ثم يقول وهو على المنبر: "هذه الفاكهة، فما الأبُّ؟"، ثم يقول: "إنّ هذا لهو التكلف يا ابن الخطاب! وماذا على ابن أمّ عمر لو جهل آيةً في كتاب الله!". 

على بن أبي طالب يقول: "وا بردها على الكبد!" قيل: "ما هي؟" قال: "لا أدري". 

ويقول ابن عباس: "ينبغي للعالِم أنْ يورّث جلساءه لا أدري حتى تكون أصلاً يفزعون إليه". ويقول عبد الله بن عمر: "العلم ثلاثة: آيةٌ مُحكمة, وسنة ماضية, ولا أدري". جعل (لا أدري) ثلث العلم, وجعلها غيره نصف العلم, وهكذا حتى أثمرت هذه الشجرة ثمارًا مباركة فقعّدت للدين قواعده, وثبتت أصوله, ومُهّدت فروعه, ومازال هذا العلم الشريف يحمله من كل خلفٍ عُدوله ينفون عنه تحريف الغالين, وانتحال المبطلين, وتأويل الجاهلين, حتى نبتت في زماننا هذا نابتة, وظهرت ظاهرة, قومٌ يحسنون القيل, ويُسيئون الفعل, يُكثرون الكلام, ويدبجون الكتب, وينشرون المقالات, ويلقون الخطب, ولهم ضجيجٌ, وزفيرٌ, وزئيرٌ, وصيتٌ, وصهيلٌ بين الناس وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعًا. كتبهم ومقالاتهم, خطبهم وأقاويلهم يراد بها تقويضُ الدين من أساسه. قومٌ من بني جلدتنا يتكلمون بألسنتنا لكنهم نسأل الله العافية يكتبون كلامًا ويلقونه, إنْ أحسنّا الظن بهم قلنا: "هم على جهلٍ عظيم", وإنْ أسأنا الظن قلنا: "قلوبهم تنطوي على غير الإسلام، يظهرون الإسلام ويبطنون غيره, يلقون كلامُا ويُخفون أغراضًا"، فلابدّ أيها المسلمون من أنْ يُنتبه إليهم, وأنْ يُحذّر منهم لأنّ الله عز وجل قال لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم: (هم العدو فاحذرهم قاتلهم الله أنّى يُؤفكون). 

الكافر المعلن بحرب الإسلام, المظهر لعداوته, لا خوف منه فإنّ المسلمين جميعًا يحذرونه ينتبهون إليه, يزنون أقواله بميزان الشرع لا ينساقون إليه. لكنّ المصيبة كل المصيبة أنْ يكون الإنسان عليم اللسان, يُجادِلُ بالقرآن ويسرد على كلامه أدلّةً, ويسوق براهين يحسبها الناس براهين للوهلة الأولى.. للنظرة العجلى ولكنها في حقيقة الأمر خواءٌ من كل علم. 

في امتنا الاسلامية ابتلينا بنفر من هؤلاء يلبسون مسوح العلم هم فصحاءُ اللسان ربّما يصلي أحدهم بالناس الجمعة أو العيدين, وربّما يتكلم بالآيات والأحاديث لكنه يضعها في غير مواضعها ينتسبون إلى بيوتات دينية, ويظهرون للناس وكأنهم أهل الدين, المدافعون عن بيضته, الذائدون عن حماه, الناطقون بكلمته, ولكنّ الحقيقة غير ذلك.)) 

منقول



اقتباس من مشاركة لاخينا العنابي في محاورته لصوفي, قال فيها:
(( نرجو من الإخوة المشاركين جميعا أن يلتزموا الأدب وأن يتكلموا بعلم أو يصمتوا، ونحن لسنا في معركة حتى نحتاج إلى من يصفق لنا ويشجعنا، فمن كان له حجة أو زيادة علم أو رد علمي فليتفضل مشكورا مأجورا بإذن الله، ومن أراد نصرة أخيه فليقوي رأيه بالأدلة والبراهين.
بارك الله فيكم جميعا وهدانا وإياكم إلى الصراط المستقيم ))

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

قالَ شَيخُ الإسلامِ ابنُ تيميةَ رحمهُ اللهُ : " وقَالَ بَعضُهُم لأحمدَ بن حَنبلَ : إنّهُ يثقل عليّ أن أقولَ فُلانٌ كذا وفُلانٌ كذا ، فقالَ : إذا سكتَّ أنت وسكتُّ أنا فمَتى يعرفُ الجاهل الصحيح من السقيم ؟ " مجموع الفتاوى : ( 5 / 110 )

منقول

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

السؤال  
المفتي : الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز
الجواب  
قال: ليس من أهل العلم السلفيين من يكفر هؤلاء الذين ذكرتهم، وإنما يوضحون أخطاءهم في تأويل الكثير من الصفات ويوضحون أن ذلك خلاف مذهب سلف الأمة وليس ذلك تكفيراً لهم ولا تمزيقاً لشمل الأمة ولا تفريقاً لصفهم، وإنما في ذلك النصح لله ولعباده وبيان الحق والرد على من خالفه بالأدلة النقلية والعقلية والقيام بما أوجب الله سبحانه على العلماء من بيان الحق وعدم كتمانه والقيام بالدعوة إلى الله والإرشاد إلى سبيله ، ولو سكت أهل الحق عن بيانه لاستمر المخطئون على أخطائهم وقلدهم غيرهم في ذلك وباء الساكتون بإثم الكتمان الذي توعدهم الله عليه في قوله سبحانه ( إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله ويلعنهم اللاعنون . إلا الذين تابوا وأصلحوا وبينوا فأولئك أتوب عليهم وأنا التواب الرحيم ) وقد أخذ الله على علماء أهل الكتاب الميثاق ليبننه للناس ولا يكتمونه وذمهم على نبذه وراء ظهورهم وحذرنا من اتباعهم
فإذا سكت أهل السنة عن بيان أخطاء من خالف الكتاب والسنة شابهوا بذلك أهل الكتاب المغضوب عليهم والضالين ا.هـ
مجموع فتاواه 3 / 72 
منقول

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: راجعت المصدر فوجدت ان الكلام في موضوع الرد على مقالات الصابوني.

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: رد معالي الشيخ صالح اللحيدان على المدعو عمرو خالد 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يقول السائل أحد الوعاظ في القنوات الفضائية يقول ان ابليس لم يكفر بالله و أن الأخلاق أفضل من الصلاة و الصيام و الحج و الدعاء و يقول في حديث النبي عليه الصلاة و السلام النساء ناقصات عقل و دين يقول الرسول يمزح معهم و هذا الرجل يدعى عمر خالد فما ردكم على ذالك و جزاكم الله خيرا
هذا لا يصلح أن تقولوا في السؤال هذا أحد الدعاة الا لو قلت دعاة الضلال لأن من يقول هذا الكلام ليس بداعية خير و لا بصاحب فلاح، 
يقول عن ابليس انه كذا و انه كذا و يحرف مقاصد النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم الى غير ما أراد ، النبي بين للنساء لما قال لهن انكن ناقصات عقل و دين بين في العقل ما هو وبين في نقص الدين لكن نقص المرأة في أمر دينها لا يضرها انما فاتها خير كثير في تلك المدة لكن ذالك أمر كتبه الله عليها و نحن في هذا الزمن كثرت الطلعات الخبيثة و اتخاذ منابر فاسدة و تسور الى الدخول في منابر الخير دعاة ضلال فهؤلاء لا يوصفون بأنهم دعاة الا اذا قيل انهم دعاة فساد و فجور و ظلم و عدوان، من استهان بأمر الدين أو حمل شيئا من نصوص الشارع صلى الله عليه و سلم على غير ما قصد و غير ما يعرفه أهل الاسلام فهذا يخشى أن يخرج من الملة نهائيا نسأل الله العافية .
كلام الشيخ كان خلال الاجابة عن الأسئلة في محاضرة بعنوان التحذير من الفخر بالأحساب والطعن بالأنساب بتاريخ الخميس 14-2-1429 هـ بجامع الأمير تركي بن عبدالله الرياض

منقول 

ادخل هذا الموقع واستمع الى الفتوى صوت وصورة:

http://www.alsunh.net/vb/t386.html

واقول للغيورين على عمرو خالد ادخلو موقعه الرسمي واستمعوا الى الاغاني-طبعا اسلامية-وقيمو معهم!!

----------


## االباحث

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...ابو الفداء الا ان بعض الاخوة مع حماسهم يصمونه بالضال وانه اضل الامة وفي نظري ان هذا غير موضوعي يقولون عن البخاري عن رجل فغاية مايقوله عن رجل يريد ان ينتقده (فيه نظر ) ولايعني هذا الا نذكر ماوقع فيه ...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=6229

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

قال الامام الماوردي-رحمه الله- في كتابه الرتبة في طلب الحسبة- صفحة (393-396) :
( الباب الثامن والاربعون-في الحسبة على الوعاظ )
يجب على المحتسب أن ينظر في أمر الوعاظ، ولا يمكن أحدا ممن يتصدى لهذا الأمر إلا من اشتهر بين الناس بالدين والخير والفضيلة، عالما بالعلوم الشرعية وعلم الأدب، حافظا للكتاب العزيز، والأحاديث النبوية، وأخبار الصالحين، وحكايات المتقدمين، ويمتحنه بمسائل يسأله عنها من هذه الفنون فإن أجاب وإلا منع .......
وللواعظ شرائط منها:
أن يكون عالما بالكتاب والسنة، وأن يكون مستقيم اللسان، حسن الثياب، قال الله تعالى: [وآتيناه الحكمة وفصل الخطاب]. 
ومن شرطه أن يكون صاحب إشارة ورموز، فقد قيل: " رب إشارة أبلغ من عبارة، ورب لحظ أبلغ من لفظ".
وقال مالك بن دينار: الواعظ إذا دخلت بيته تعظك آلة بيته ترى إناء الوضوء، وسجادة الصلاة.
ومن المكروهات للواعظ: القصاص-الكلام الذي يمزجون به كلامهم- فإنه بدعة فإن كان يكذب في أخباره فهو فسق والإنكار عليه واجب. وكذا الواعظ المبتدع يجب منعه ولا يجوز حضور مجلسه إلا على قصد إظهار الرد عليه، فإن لم  يقدر فلا يجوز سماع البدعة قال الله تعالى لنبيه: [ فاعرض عنهم حتى يخوضوا في حديث غيره]، ومهما كان الواعظ شابا متزينا للنساء في ثيابه وهيئته، كثير الأشعار والإشارات والحركات وقد يحضر مجلسه النساء فهذا منكر يجب المنع منه، فإن الفساد هاهنا أكثر من الصلاح، ويتبين ذلك منه بقرائن أحواله، بل لا ينبغي أن يسلم الوعظ إلا لمن ظاهره الورع، وهيئته السكون والوقار، وزيه زي الصالحيين وإلا فلا يزداد الناس بوعظه إلا إثما، ويأتي الضلال، ويجب أن يضرب بين الرجال والنساء حائلا يمنعهم النظر فإن ذلك مظنة الفساد والعادات تشهد لهذا المنكرات، ويجب منع النساء من حضور المساجد للصلاة ومجالس الوعظ إذا خشي الفتنة بهن،فقد منعتهن عائشة رضي الله عنها فقيل لها: إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما منعهن من الجماعات، فقالت: لو علم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما أحدث النساء بعده لمنعهن.
وأما اجتياز المرأة بالمسجد مستترة فلا تمنع منه إلا أن الأولى أن لا تتخذ المسجد مجازا
وكذا قراءة القرآن بين يدي الواعظ بالألحان على وجه يغير نظم القرآن ويجاوز حد التنزيل منكر ومكروه شديد أنكره جماعة من السلف كما ذكرنا في باب الجنائز والله تعالى أعلم.انتهى.

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

وقال الإمام الماوردي- رحمه الله- في كتاب -الأحكام السلطانية والولايات الدينية- الباب العشرون في أحكام الحسبة:

                                                      (فصل أقسام النهي عن المنكر)

وإذا وجد فيمن يتصدى لعلم الشرع من ليس من أهله من فقيه أو واعظ، ولم يأمن اغترار الناس به في سوء تأويل أو تحريف جواب، أنكر عليه التصدي لما ليس من أهله، وأظهر أمره لئلا يغتر به. 
ومن أشكل عليه أمره، لم يقدم عليه بالإنكار إلا بعد الإختبار. صفحة (646)

----------


## أبو الفداء

الاخوة الأكارم، 
شكر الله لكم اضافاتكم القيمة وجزاكم الفردوس الأعلى..

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

http://www.alkashf.net/vb/showthread.php?t=6537

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=30488

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

لاشك أن عمرو خالد نقل البعض من شر أكبر إلى شر أصغر وقد يكون نقل بعضهم إلى خير محض ... ولكن الاشكال في عمرو خالد أنه يسلم أنه ليس بعالم ... وكثير من أقواله وافعاله يتعامل فيها الرجل كأنه أحد الراسخين في الشريعة وفقه النوزال .. فهو لا يعرف قدر نفسه ولا اكتفى بالترغيب والترهيب لكان حسنا ... لكنه يريد أن يفرض نظريات وغرائب خاصة في باب الاعتقاد والاخطاء  والله يصلحه ويهديه

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

> لاشك أن عمرو خالد نقل البعض من شر أكبر إلى شر أصغر وقد يكون نقل بعضهم إلى خير محض ...


 أخشى ألاّ يكون الأمر كذلك ! ووجهه:
 أن كونك تبقي العاصي على معصيته خير بكثير من أن تنقله من إسلام قائم في الفطرة على الجادة إلى إسلام مشوه يُخْشى أن يهوي به على أم رأسه في الهاوية ، أضف إلى ذلك أن يصاحب هذه النُّقْلة انتقاده للمتشددين بزعمه من أهل الحق ! بسبب ظنه أن منهج عمرو خالد هو الرسالة المحمدية!!
والله الهادي.

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

ـ
(1)

الحمدُ لله وكفى ، والصلاة والسلام على النبي المصطفى ، وآله وصحبه ومن أثره اقتفى ، أما بعدُ

فقد شاهدتُ تسجيلا للقاء على قناة " أزهري " في حلقة أولى من برنامج " وتلك الأيام " الذي يقدمه الإعلامي " محمود سعد " ، استضاف فيها " عمرو خالد " ، أو كما بدأ يناديه " محمود " بـ " الدكتور عمرو خالد " . 

قال الله تعالى : " إِنْ يَمْسَسْكُمْ قَرْحٌ فَقَدْ مَسَّ الْقَوْمَ قَرْحٌ مِثْلُهُ وَتِلْكَ الْأَيَّامُ نُدَاوِلُهَا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَيَتَّخِذَ مِنْكُمْ شُهَدَاءَ وَاللَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ " [1] .

فقد بين الله جل وعلا في هذه الآية أن سنته في عباده أن يبتليهم ، ليتبين بالبلاء الصادق من الكاذب ، والمتيقن من المرتاب ، والمؤمن من المنافق . 

قال السعدي : { وليعلم الله الذين آمنوا } هذا أيضا من الحكم أنه يبتلي الله عباده بالهزيمة والابتلاء، ليتبين المؤمن من المنافق؛ لأنه لو استمر النصر للمؤمنين في جميع الوقائع لدخل في الإسلام من لا يريده، فإذا حصل في بعض الوقائع بعض أنواع الابتلاء، تبين المؤمن حقيقة الذي يرغب في الإسلام، في الضراء والسراء، واليسر والعسر، ممن ليس كذلك. ا.هـ [2]

وقال ابن كثير : قال ابن عباس: في مثل هذا لنَرَى، أي: من يَصبر على مناجزة الأعداء . ا.هـ [3]

نزلت هذه الآية في شأن يوم أحد الذي أصاب فيه المسلمون ما أصابهم ، وأن من حكمة الله في ذاك التمحيصَ . ونحن في هذا اليوم الذي ضعُف فيه المسلمون وذلوا ، وتكالب عليهم أعداؤهم ؛ لبُعد المسلمين عن دينهم ، فكان هذا البلاء العميم من الله على هذه الأمة ، الذي يُمحص به ، وتظهر فيه بُطون قد تختبئ منا دونه . 

ومن الاتجاهات التي ظهرت ونحن في واقعنا وبلائنا ، أن يخرج دعاة إلى تضييع البراء من المشركين ، وإلى المذهب الإنساني الذي لا يهتم لشأن تمايز الأفراد بدينهم إلا في أضيق الحدود . وبينما أحدهم مُسرف في دعوته إلى اللين المطلق مع ( الآخر ) ، والانفتاح عليهم ، لا يتورع عن الافتراء على إخوانه ، أعني بهم دعاة السنة ، ورميهم بالافتراء ، يتلوه مثله أو فوقه أو دونه ، بصورة تنفر عنهم كل أحد . 

هذا " عمرو خالد " الذي تكلم في هذا اللقاء بما يسوؤُه في صحيفته يومَ يلقى ربه ، وهي خاطرة خطرت لي وأنا أتأمل اسم البرنامج ، المأخوذ من آية من كتاب الله .

لماذا سعى " د.عمرو خالد " للحصول على الدكتوراة ؟! [4]

عمرو : لأني عشتُ برّه ، فأتيح لي أن الآخر يسمع لي ، فيقى عندي الحمد لله من فضل ربنا قدر على التعامل مع الشاب الذي عنده 15 سنة والبنت التي عندها 20 سنة ، وقدرة على التعامل مع ذلك الشخص الغربي ، الللي فاكر صرتنا مشوهة . وفاكر صورتنا إن إحنا دين الإرهاب ودين القتل .. 
محمود : ( يقاطعه ) حسب ما بتوصل له الصورة ، من الدعاية من الإعلام .
عمرو : ( يتابع ) فعندي فرصة سهلة لأن الإعلام والآخر بيسمعني ، طب ليه ما أستفيدش من الفرصة دي ، تبقى مؤيدة ..
محمود : ( يقاطعه ) يسمعكم إزاي يا دكتور ، إزاي الإعلام الغربي حيسمعك ؟!
عمرو : لأنه محطوط في كل الجرائد والميديا الغربية إن في عشرين ثلاين شخص ، لما تكون تسأل عن حاجة بتخص المسلمين أو الشباب العربي بتروح لهم 
محمود : أنا شفت حاجة زي كده . 
عمرو : فبقيت بفضل الله عبر السنين واحدة ورا واحدة ، من الناس دول ، مش أهم واحد ، بس واحد منهم ، العشرين أو الثلاثين معرفش الرقم بالظبط ، إن أي صحافة أو ميديا غربية عايزة تعرف حاجة عن الشباب العربي أو المسلم أو رأي المسلمين أو رأي الإسلام بترجع لهؤلاء . من أنا عشان أتكلم برأي الإسلام قبل أن أكون مسلحا بعلم صحيح وشهادة ، فعشان كده بقولك هي مسألة هي فتحت أبواب . 

هذا هو السبب الذي ذكره عمرو خالد ، هو أنه صار يُشار إليه بالبنان في بلاد الغرب بأنه متحدث ممثل لللإسلام والمسلمين ، فأراد أن يحصل على شهادة ليتكلم ، فاتجه إلى جامعة أوروبية [5] ، وعمل دراسة في موضوع خطير !

وتأمل كيف ينظر الغرب إلى الممثل للعرب أو المسلمين أو المتحدث باسم الدين الإسلامي ، وحاول أن تستنبط معاييره التي يبني عليها ؛ لترتاب جدا في الغرض من اختيار عمرو لمثل هذا ، واستحضر وأنت تتأمل هذا تلك الجائزة العالمية التي حصل عليها قبل سنوات ، في أمريكا ، وما صاحب هذا من تنازلات قدمها أثناء الرحلة [6] !

إنهم اختاروا داعية يتكلم باللغة العامية ، ببساطة ، وأحيانا سطحية [7] ، ليس عالما من علماء المسلمين ، ولا شخصية دينية لها ثقلها ، وليست معه شهادة من جامعة دينية مثلا ، ولا مؤهلَ أبدأ ، فأختير ليتكلم إلى الغرب باسم الإسلام !

تجاوز هذا ، وتفرج على ردة الفعل من " عمرو " لهذا الذي وضعوه فيه ، حيث تطلب هذا أن يتأهل ، فلم يفزع إلى كتب العقيدة والفقه وغيرها ، ويثني الركب عند طلبة العلم والعلماء ، إنما قصد السبيل الأرخص ، وهو أخذ شهادة في دين الإسلام من غير دار الإسلام ، وهي شهادة " دكتوراة " تضيف تلك الدال إلى الاسم ، تلك الدال التي تستعمل لتأهيل أي " دوكـ " [8] يحملها ليتكلم في دين الله كما يحلو له . 

الفتوى : لا أفتي ، ولن أفتي !

محمود : كنتَ تفضل اختيار لفظ ( الأستاذ عمرو خالد ) 
عمرو : آده ده صحيح . 
محمود : ما كنت تحب يُقال عليك شيخ مع أنك تمارس كل مهام الشيخ بكل صفاتها 
عمرو : لأ ، أنا لا أفتي !
محمود : هل الدكتوراة تنقذك من هذا اللقب ( يقصد لقب شيخ ) . 
عمرو : لا مش مسألة إنقاذ يعني أنا مش حروح أدرس خمس سنين ، عشان أنقَذ من لقب شيخ ! لأن أنا سهل أوي أقول لك : لو سمحتم أنا داعية ممكن تقول بيحاول يصلح مصلح على خفيف كده ، لكن أنا مش شيخ . ومش بفتي . وخلي بالك شيخ تودي للفتوى ..
محمود : ( مقاطعا ) يعني أنت مبتفتيش خالص . 
عمرو : وأنا حريص أنه أنا أبعد عن هذا اللقب مش عيبا فيه . 
محمود : هل الفتوى حتكون مرحلة قادمة في حياتك ؟
عمرو : ( يجيب مسرعا ) لا لا لا مستحيل !
محمود : لا خالص ؟ خالص ؟
عمرو : خالص . تؤ تؤ تؤ . خالص . 
محمود : أنت حتظل داعية 
عمرو : ( مبادرا ) داعية بيحاول الإصلاح ، للشباب 
محمود : بترقيق القلوب 
عمرو : وبتوجيههم لمشروعات خيرية ونهضوية 
محمود : هو ده حيكون عمرو خالد ، لن يتجاوز الأمر ده اللي هو بدأ بيه 
عمرو : لا لن يتجاوز الأمر ده .... .

قلت : لا مرحبا بكذب !
فإنه لا يفتُر يُفتي في كل حين ، وكم من فتوى أفتى بها للشباب الذين يسألونه ، أم يعتبر تلك الأجوبة ، والآراء التي يقدمها من تلقاء نفسه في حلقاته وبرامج التي بدأت – فيما أعلم- قبل إحدى عشرة سنة ، يعتبرها ليست فتوى ؟! [9]
وكيف يرضي لنفسه أن يكون إحدى الشخصيات المعدودة التي ستتكلم إلى الغرب باسم الإسلام ، واختاروه ليسألوه حين يريدون معرفة شيء عن الإسلام ، أليس هذا تصدر فتوى ؟!

وفد نصارى نجران في مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

عمرو : طب والإسلام بقى نبيه بيقول إيه ؟ لما تيجي في الآخر وتقول تعالَ أحكي لكم بقى وتدخل بقى في الشريعة الإسلامية ، ونظرة الإسلام للتعامل مع الآخر ، إزاي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استقبل وفد نصارى نجران في المسجد النبوي ، طب ما كان يحط لهم خيم بره ... طب لما جم يصلوا وجم الصحابة يطردوهم ، قال لهم لا دعوهم ... وإزاي أنه لجأ لفكرة الحوار ، نقعد نتناقش ، وبعدين قالوا له ابعت لنا حد معانا يفهمنا بس يكون أمين ، فقال لهم سأرسل لكم أمين الأمة ، قم يا أبو عبيدة بن الجراح . راح ... الخ 

لا مرحبا بكذب أفحش !

فإن نصارى نجران دعاهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الإسلام ، وقرأ عليهم من القرآن ، ثم كلمهم في شأن عيسى عليه السلام : " إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِندَ اللّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِن تُرَابٍ ثِمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ " [10] ، فلما أصبحوا وقد أبوا عن قبول ما عرض عليهم من قوله في عيسي، وأبوا عن الإسلام دعاهم رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المباهلة : " فَمَنْ حَآجَّكَ فِيهِ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ فَقُلْ تَعَالَوْاْ نَدْعُ أَبْنَاءنَا وَأَبْنَاءكُمْ وَنِسَاءنَا وَنِسَاءكُمْ وَأَنفُسَنَا وأَنفُسَكُمْ ثُمَّ نَبْتَهِلْ فَنَجْعَل لَّعْنَةُ اللّهِ عَلَى الْكَاذِبِينَ " [11] ! فامتنعوا ، وأبوا أن يباهلوا ، فصالحهم روس الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على أن يدفعوا الجزية . وأرسل أبو عبيدة أمينا ليقبض مال الصلح . 

أما صلاتهم في المسجد ، فقال ابن رجب في الفتح : هذا منقطع ضعيف ، لا يحتاج بمثله . ولو صح فإنه يحمل على أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تألفهم بذلك في ذلك الوقت استجلابا لقلوبهم ، وخشية لنفورهم عن الإسلام ، ولما زالت الحاجة إلى مثل ذلك لم يجز الإقرار على مثله .
ولهذا شرط عليهم عمر - رضي الله عنه - عند عقد الذمة إخفاء دينهم ، ومن جملة إلا يرفعوا أصواتهم في الصلاة ، ولا القراءة في صلاتهم فيما يحضره المسلمون . ا.هـ [12]

فالخبر لا يصح ، وهو محمول – إن صح – على كون ذلك للمصلحة ، وليس يكون عادة . جاء في فتاى الشبكة الإسلامية  [13] : 
السؤال
هل يجوز للكفار الصلاة مع المسلمين في المسجد؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً.
الفتوى
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
فقد بينا في الفتوى رقم: 4041 خلاف العلماء في دخول الكافر إلى المسجد، وأما الإذن له بالصلاة فيه فجائز إذا رجيت من ذلك مصلحة كترغيبهم في الدخول في الإسلام وتعريفهم بالعبادة، كما قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى في أحكام أهل الذمة: وقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أنزل وفد نصارى نجران في مسجده، وحانت صلاتهم فصلوا فيه، وذلك عام الوفود بعد نزول قوله تعالى: إنما المشركون نجس فلا يقربوا المسجد الحرام بعد عامهم هذا. فلم تتناول الآية حرم المدينة ولا مسجدها.والله أعلم.

فاستقبال الكفار في المسجد ليس محل اتفاق بين المسلمين ، وليس لهم أن يصلوا صلاتهم التي فيها الكفر برب العالمين بمساجد الله ، وقد ذكرت السير أن اسم أحد الوفد ( عبد المسيح ) ! 

والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعاهم إلى الإسلام ، لم يجلس معهم جلسة انفتاحية حضارية ...الخ ، بل استضافهم يدعوهم أن يسلموا ، وحدثهم في شأن المسيح عليه السلام بكلام واضح قوي . فلما امتنعوا دعاهم إلى المباهلة ، ونهايتها أن تكون لعنة الله على الكاذب !

 فهل هذا المنهج النبوي هو الذي يرضاه " عمرو خالد " [14] ، أم أن فضيلة الدكتور البحاثة ينتقي من السنة ما يشتهي ويخدم مذهب الذي أشرنا إليه في مقدمة المقال ؟! بل قل : إنه انتقى من واقعة واحدة ما يحلو له ، ودلس بإخفاء ما ينقض ما يدعو إليه . فـ ( من يستدل بقصة وفد نصارى نجران ، الذين بدأهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بدعوتهم إلى دين التوحيد ، وإقامة الحجة عليهم ، وإبطال كفرهم ، ثم دعا إلى مباهلتهم بأنْ لعنة الله على الكاذبين ، ليهلكهم دعاؤُه ، ثم انتهى إلى دخولهم في حُكم الجزية ، من يستدل بهذه القصة على ما يُسمى ( حوار الأديان ) أعني المشروع السياسي المعروف ، فهو أضـل من حمار أهله ، نسأل الله العافية ، من مضلاّت الفتن ، وزيغ القـلوب ، وأن يثبَّتنا على التوحيد حتى نلقاه. ) [15] . 

===========
[1] آل عمران 140 .
[2] تفسير السعدي .
[3] تفسير ابن كثير . 
[4] في انتظار ظهور ترجمة هذه الرسالة من الإنكليزية إلى العربية للاطلاع عليها . وفكره فيها يمكن تبينه من كلامه في هذا اللقاء ، وكذا من محاضرتين في كندا ، أسأل الله أن يعين على كتابة مقال عن محتواهما ، لما سمعتُ بهما من مصائب خطيرة ، لا تخرج من آحاد المسلمين . 
[5] يعني قعد بين يدي المستشرقين وغيرهم يتعلم منهم !
[6] كأن تضع امرأة يدها على كتفه في الاحتفال ، وهو ضاحك ! والسفاهات التي حصلت حينها كثيرة جدا . 
[7] هو الغالب ! وابحث عن محاضرة في العقيدة له ، أو في فقه تأصيلي للعبادة ، أو تزكية للنفس على منهج السلف في التزكية . فضلا عن الأخطاء العلمية التي لا تُحصى . 
[8] دلع " دكتور " . وللأخ ( خليل الفائدة ) وفقه الله مقالة جميلة ، تسحق القراءة : ما ألذ ثناء الناس .
[9] ومنها فتاواه في المعازف والفن والغناء والحجاب الغير شرعي الذي شرعه هو ، وغيره من الطوام المعروفة . 
[*] من هو [الآخر] ؟! هي البديل العصري لكلمة الكافر ، فإن الناس مؤمنون وكفار ، وليس في كتاب الله أو السنة أو كلام الصحابة أو لغة أئمة الدين والعلم هذا المصطلح [الآخر] . والمقصود به إخفاء حقيقة ذاك [الآخر] وتهيئة النفوس بهذا الاسم لقبول التنازلات المختلفة . 
[10] آل عمران 59 .
[11] آل عمران 61 .
[12] فتح الباري لابن رجب 2/ 439 . 
[13] فتاوى الشبكة الإسلامية معدلة - (ج 10 / ص 2571)- رقم الفتوى 72906 حكم الإذن للكافر بالصلاة في المسجد -تاريخ الفتوى : 28 صفر 1427
[14] وعدم رضاه هو الهوى ، قال تعالى : " ثم جعلناك على شريعة من الأمر فاتبعها ولا تتبع أهواء الذين لا يعلمون " ، وقال : " فإن لم يستجيبوا لك فاعلم أنما يتبعون أهواءهم " ، وغيرها من الآيات التي تجعل ترك اتباع الشريعة – هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم – هو الأهواء ، فالوحي في مقابل الهوى دوما في كتاب الله . 
[15] ما بين القوسين مقتبس من فتوى للشيخ حامد العلي حفظه الله سُئل فيها عن صلاة وفد نصارى نجران في المسجد .

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

ـ(2)ـ 

حديث يقطع القلب عن التعامل مع ( الآخر ) ، وضرورة التعايش معه ، والانفتاح عليه ، وإظهار التسامح العظيم فيه ، استمر بينهـما ليأخذ شطر اللقاء ، ويأخذَ شطر يومي كمدا . وانتقلا في الشطر الثاني إلى الكلام عن القنوات الدينية ، أو إلى الطعن في دعاة السنة ، تطبيقا لمعتقد : رحماء مع ( الآخر ) ، أشداء على المؤمنين ! [1]

" أزهري " المستنيرة ، وأخواتها ، والباقيات الفوضويات !

محمود : تقييمك لما يحدث في بعض الفضائيات مش بقول كلها ، لأن في فضائيات دينية مخترمة ، وفيها فكر مستنير وكويس جدا . إنما الفكر السائد ، فكر أ... ، أنا حسمعك . 

بدأ عمرو الجواب بالثناء على قناة أزهري ، وعلى اسمها الرائع ، وعلى دور الأزهر في وقف الأفكار المنحرفة ، وأثنى على ( العلماء الكبار ) الذي يظهرون على قناة أزهري . 

ويرد شيخ الأزهر "د.أحمد الطيب" بنفسه على هذه الدعاوى بشأن قناة أزهري ، حيث إنه صرح في جريدة الأهرام بأن هذه القناة قناة ( تجارة ) وليست ( دينا ) ، وأنها لا تمت للأزهر بصلة ، وأنها مشبوهة ! [2]

وكتبتُ تعقيبا على تصريحات شيخ الأزهر ، أرى أهمية للنظر فيها : تعقيب على كلام شيخ الأزهر "د.أحمد الطيب" بشأن قناة "أزهري" .

محمود : التلفزيون دخله أفكار ، أنا عايز أعرف رأيك فيها .
عمرو : رأيي أن هناك فوضى . فوضى إلا في قناة أو اثنين أو ثلاثة ، عدد قليل جدا الذي أسس بشكل سليم على قواعد سليمة ، زي قناة " اقرأ " ، وهي تحمل فكر معتدل ... " الرسالة " ، حاجة رائعة الدكتور طارق .. " أزهري " وأنا متابع لأزهري .  

تخيلوا هذا الوصف الذي لا يرقب إلا ولا ذمة ! كل قنوات السنة فوضى !
وما هي القنوات التي استثناها ؟! هي قنوات معروفة بالفوضوية وضياع المنهجية ، وحالها صار لا يخفى على العامة قبل الخاصة . ولولا خشية الإطالة ، والخروج عن الموضوع ، لذكرتُ من بلايا هذه القنوات التجارية الثلاثة ما يندى له الجبين .

أما " أزهري " فقد قال فيها شيخ الأزهر كلمته ، وعقبتُ عليها في مقال مُستقل . 
وأما " اقرأ " فالحق أنها ( آي آر تي إسلام ) !
وأما " الرسالة " فهي قناة روتانا الإسلامية !
وأما " عمرو خالد " فإنه الآن يتكلم عن المسلمين ، وعن دعاة السنة ، وعن القنوات الفاضئية التي فتح الله بها قلوب الملايين ، ونشر بها الخير العميم ، كالحكمة والرحمة وصفا والمجد بباقاتها ودليل و الناس وغيرها ، فلا ضير أن يسيء الأدب ؛ لأنهم هؤلاء الذين نتكلم عنهم مسلمون ، وليسوا ( آخرين ) !

لماذا هناك ( فوضى ) ؟!

عمرو : أحادية التفكير ، رأيي ولا يوجد آراء أخرى ، ورأيي صح والآخرين فليذهبوا إلى الجحيم ، ومن ليس معي فهو ضدي 
محمود : فهو كافر .. 
عمرو : لأ ده في أوحش من كده بقى ، ومن ليس معي فهو ضد الله ! ... 

هكذا إذن ؟! تأمل أيها القارئ تغير الألفاظ المفاجئ عند الكلام عن ( المسلمين ) بعد ( الآخر ) ، والكلمات الإرهابية التي بدأ استعمالها . وسل نفسك : هل قال واحد من دعاة السنة أن يذهب الآخرون إلى الجحيم ؟ أو كفر أحد من هؤلاء ؟ أو أنتم ضد الله ؟!
هذا من الافتراء المفضوح ، الذي يقصد به " عمرو خالد " ومضيفه تشويه الصورة ، ولا بأس بالكذب وسيلة لذلك . 
وليتك رأيتَ معي تعبيرات وجهه ، وتضييقه عينيه ، ثم فتحهما جدا مع وجوم وجهه لثوان وهو يقول ( فهو ضد الله ) ، بطريقة تمثيلية يبث فيها نُفرة عند مشاهده من هؤلاء أحاديي التفكير ، التكفيريين ، الـ ... !

ما هو الخلاف الذي يريدونه ؟!

يتابع عمرو : جاء رجلين [3] إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كلاهما كانوا في صحراء ملقوش مية يتوضوا ، تيمموا ، صلوا من غير وضوء ، بعد شوية جت المية ، ولسه الوقت اللي بعده مجاش ، فواحد فيهم قال لأ طالما جت المية أعيد الصلاة ، والثاني قال لأ مصليش الصلاة مرتين ، اختلفوا ، راحوا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، الأولاني قام قايل له إيه ؟ الذي صلى مرتين أخذت الأجر مرتين ، والثاني الذي صلى مرة واحدة قال له أصبت السنة . طب مين الصح ؟ ( ويضحك ! ) 
محمود : الاتنين صح ، والفعل مختلف ، هو ده الدين الإسلامي ، آه هو ده الدين الإسلامي .

عن أبي سعيد الخدري - رضي الله عنه - قال: خرج رجلانِ في سفر، فحضرت الصَّلاة، وليس معهما ماء، فتيمَّما صعيدًا طيبًا، ثم وجدَا الماء في الوقت، فأعاد أحدهما الصلاة والوضوء، ولم يعدِ الآخر، ثم أتيا رسولَ الله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - فذكرا ذلك له، فقال للذي لم يعد: ((أصبت السنة، وأجزأتك صلاتك))، وقال للذي توضأ وأعاد: ((لك الأجر مرتين)) . [رواه أبو داود في سننه في الطهارة، باب في المتيمم يجد الماء بعدما يُصلي في الوقت، برقم: 338، واللَّفظ له، ونحوه النَّسائي في الغسل والتيمم، باب التيمم لمن يَجد الماء بعد الصلاة، (1/213)، وصححه الألباني في "صحيح سنن أبي داود"، برقم: 338] .

هذه المسألة مسألة فقهية ، مسألة في الفروع ، ليست في المعتقد ، لا ، ليست كذلك . والمشكلة في فَهمهم هو الخلط بين الفروع والأصول ، وإيراد نصوص اختلاف الصحابة واجتهاداتهم في الفروع ، تعليلا لما يُحدثونه من بدع في العقائد والأصول . 

كما أنها مسألة ليس فيها نص ، ليس مع هذين الرجلين نص من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بحكم إعادة الصلاة إذا وُجد الماء قبل حروج الوقت وقد صلياها متيممين لفقد الماء ، وكما يقول العلماء: يجوز الاجتهاد في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولكن في غيبته لا في حضوره، أما في حال حضوره فلا اجتهاد لأحد، ولا يقدم أحد شيئاً بين يدي رسول الله.

فلما رجعا وأخبرا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بما فعلا ، أقر أحدهما على اجتهاده بأنه أصاب السنة ، ولم يعاتب الآخر لأنه اجتهد حيث له أن يجتهد . فلما قال الرسول - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - للأول: ((أصبت السنة))، فَهِمَ الآخر وأدرك أنَّه باجتهاده في إعادة الصلاة قد أخطأ السنة؛ قال السندي: أصبت السنة؛ أي: وافقت الحكم المشروع، وهذا تصويب لاجتهاده، وتخطئتة لاجتهاد الآخر . ا.هـ [في "شرح سنن النسائي"، (1/213)]  فقول ( محمود سعد ) : الاتنين صح ، غلط . [4]

والمسلمون بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يجوز لهم الاجتهاد في الفروع ، لا الأصول ، فيما لم يأتِ في حكمه دليل عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

يتابع عمرو : عمر بن عبد العزيزي يقول والله اختلاف الأمة رحمة ، وما أود أن أصحاب النبي لم يختلفوا ، لأنهم لو لم يختلفوا ، لضيقوا علينا . 
محمود : كانوا حيحطوا حاجات .. وإلا كان سيدنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسر القرآن وخلص . 
عمرو : بالظبط كده ، ويبقى فين اجتهاد العقل البشري ؟ وفين الإسلام صالح لكل زمان ومكان ؟ 
محمود : المتشددين دول لازم يسألوا نفسهم ليه سيدنا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام ليه ما فسرش القرآن . يعني كان ممكن يفسرها كل آية وهي نازلة وتخلص . 
عمرو : بالظبط ، أحادية التفكير ، أحادي يعني دماغه one way  ، مش رايح جاي ( يضحك ! ) . 

من ينتبه إلى قول عمر ( أصحاب النبي ) ؟! إنها دعوتنا للرجوع إلى فهم أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . بينمــا يبحث أصحاب منهج " عمرو خالد " عن أي خلاف ليتذرعوا به ، ولو أُحدث بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقرون !

ولا ريب أن عمر بن عبد العزيز يريد به ما قررناه آنفا من الخلاف في الفروع التي لم يأتِ فيها نص ، لا في أصول الدين أو العقائد . فهذا قول كل علماء الأمة . 

قال ألإمام النووي : قَالَ الْخَطَّابِيُّ :
وَالِاخْتِلَاف فِي الدِّين ثَلَاثَة أَقْسَام :
أَحَدهَا : فِي إِثْبَات الصَّانِع وَوَحْدَانِيّته ، وَإِنْكَار ذَلِكَ كُفْر .
وَالثَّانِي : فِي صِفَاته وَمَشِيئَته ، وَإِنْكَارهَا بِدْعَة .
وَالثَّالِث: فِي أَحْكَام الْفُرُوع الْمُحْتَمَلَة وُجُوهًا ، فَهَذَا جَعَلَهُ اللَّه تَعَالَى رَحْمَة وَكَرَامَة لِلْعُلَمَاءِ . ا.هـ [ شرح النووي على مسلم ] . 

ثم يزعم " محمود " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما فسر القرآن ، ويقره عمرو قائلا ( بالظبط ) ، وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعـون . فماذا السنة ؟! وهل كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ الآية ويسكت ؟! أما كان الصحابة يسألونه عن معاني الآيات إن اشكلت عليهم أو اختلفوا مثلا ؟!

أين هي الآيات التي فيها تعليم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لحكمة لأمته ، وبيانه للقرآن لهم ؟! وأين الأحاديث التي يفسر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم آي القرآن فيها ، ويعلم المسلمين عقائدهم وأحكامهم ؟!

هذا هو المستوى العلمي لعمرو خالد .. والمستوى الأدبي الذي تكلم به عن إخوانه ، وما صاحب وجهه من ضيق ظاهر وهو يتكلم عنهم ، بخلاف كلامه الأول عن ( الآخر ) ، وكذا انبسط وجهه مرة أخرى لما رجع إلى الكلام عن ( الآخر ) كما سيأتي إن شاء الله . 

أما كان للمسلمين نصيب من سماحته الجبارة ، التي ذهبت به إلى ( الدنمارك ) يومَ سبوا الرسول ، في حوار سماحة وانفتاح ، رجع منه بذل وعار ؟!

==========
[1] وقد وصف الله المؤمنين بأنهم " أشداء على الكفار رحماء بينهم " ، فالشدة على الكافر ، والرحمة مع المسلم . لكن لقوم أصابتهم رقة بالكافر حتى غيروا اسمه إلى ( الآخر ) ، حفاظا على مشاعره المرهفة أم خوفا منه ؟!
[2] الأهرام (السبت 28 من رجب 1431 هـ 10 يوليو 2010 السنة 134 العدد 45141) . وكتبتُ تعقيبا على تصريحات شيخ الأزهر ، أرى أهمية مراجعته : تعقيب على كلام شيخ الأزهر "د.أحمد الطيب" بشأن قناة "أزهري" .
[3] بهذه العُجمة الفاحشة يتكلم . وذكر الحديث بعامية مبتذلة ليس فيها توقير للسنة ، جعلني أنقل الحديث بعده . وأود أن أتساءل : أليس كلامه في هذا الموضوع ، واستدلاله بحديث ، هو فتوى ؟! فما هي الفتوى بالله عليكم ؟!!
[4] وقال ابن القيم في " أعلام الموقعين " ( 1/242 ) : واجتهد الصحابيان اللذان خرجا في سفر فحضرت الصلاة وليس معهما ماء فصليا ثم وجدا الماء في الوقت فأعاد أحدهما ولم يعد الآخر فصوبهما و قال للذي لم يعد : "أصبت السنة وأجزأتك صلاتك" و قال للآخر: "لك الأجر مرتين".

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> أخشى ألاّ يكون الأمر كذلك ! ووجهه:
> أن كونك تبقي العاصي على معصيته خير بكثير من أن تنقله من إسلام قائم في الفطرة على الجادة إلى إسلام مشوه يُخْشى أن يهوي به على أم رأسه في الهاوية ، أضف إلى ذلك أن يصاحب هذه النُّقْلة انتقاده للمتشددين بزعمه من أهل الحق ! بسبب ظنه أن منهج عمرو خالد هو الرسالة المحمدية!!
> والله الهادي.


*أحسن الله تعالى إليك ..*
*حتى لا يفهم من قولي أنني أدافع عن عمرو خالد !*
*لا أعتقد أن احدًا في الدنيا حذر من عمرو خالد مثل ما حذرت منه ولله الحمد ..*
*حتى أنني كنت موافق لقول شقيقي الأكبر : أن عمرو خالد من ضمن أربعة خرجوا لهدم دين الإسلام !*
*لكـن ..*
*اطلعت على كلام لعمرو خالد فيه :* 
*أن فتاة كافرة شاهدت أو اطلعت على كلام لعمرو خالد في الدعوة للإسلام والعهدة في القصة على عمرو خالد ..*
*فدخل في قلب الفتاة الإسلام ،، وعن طريق فتاة أخرى تعرفها أرسلت رسالة لعمرو خالد أن هذه الفتاة الكافرة قد توفاها الله عز وجل وأنها ماتت على دين الإسلام ولله الحمد أولاً وآخراً .*
*فلذلك نقول والله تعالى أعلم : أن تحول الناس من الكفر للإيمان أو من منتهى الضلال لضلال أخف منه هو أحسن من البقاء على الكفر أو الضلال الأكبر ...*
*ولا ننكر أن عمرو خالد جعله الله عز وجل سببًا في تحول بعض الناس من عدم الصلاة إلا الصلاة ..*
والله عز وجل ينصر هذا الدين بالرجل الفاجر .. ( لا أعني عمرو خالد - كلام بوجه عام ) 
*والعملية كلها أدوار ..*
*فعمرو خالد إن كان دوره هو تحول الناس من الكفر إلا الضلال بطرق مبتدعـة !!*
*فدورنا هو أيضاً : التحذير من عمرو خالـد ، لسلوكه هذه الطرق المبتدعة !*
*وهو يظن أنه يعمل من أجل الدعوة والله أعلم بنيته ..*
*ونحن نحذر أيضًا المسلمين ولله الحمد من ضلاله .*
*مثل : بعض الغرف الصوتية المنتسبة لدعوة أهل الكتاب ، يكون فيها من الطرق البدعية ما فيها !! إلا من رحم الله تعالى* 
*هم يقتنعون أن هذه الطرق المبتدعة هي طرق شرعية ! ومع ذلك تكون هذه الغرف سببًا في إسلام بعض الكفار .*
*لكن دورنا في نفس الوقت : التحذير وتبيين أن هذه الطرق غير شرعية ..*
لكن تبقى الفائدة للكفار الذين تحولوا من الكفر للإسلام بسبب هذه الغرف أفضل من بقائهم على الكفر .
*فالعلملية عبارة عن أدوار ،،* 
فالفائدة وإن كانت راجعة على من تسبب عمرو خالد وهذه الغرف في هدايتهم ، تكون في نفس الوقت مفسدة عليهم لأنهم لم يسلكوا الطرق الشرعية !
مثل السماع المحدث ،، فعندما جمع احد الصالحين الفساق وقطاع الطرق على سماع محدث ،، كانت الفائدة عائدة على هؤلاء الفساق وقطاع الطرق بأنهم كفوا الناس عن شرهم وقطعهم الطريق على المسلمين ، لكن في نفس الوقت : أصبح هذا الصالح مبتدع لأنه لم يسلك الطرق الشرعية !
لا ادري قد أكون تفلسفت ، لكن الظن في الأفاضل إن وجد كلامي غير موافق للحق سيكون التوجيه الكريم .

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

ـ(3)ـ

كان شفاء غلهما من أهل الحق ، بالافتراء والوقوع فيهم ، لتسكين جرح يُؤلم ، قطعه أهل الحق بالدعوة على بصيرة ، واتخاذ العلم وسيلة . ولا يزالون – إن شاء الله – يهدمون بنيان الباطل ويبنون بنيان الحق ، وهو السنة .

محمود : تعتقد يا دكتور إن بعض – قِلَّة ماشي – من هؤلاء الرجال مدعومين بأجهزة أو بجهات ، غرضها أنها تشوه صورة الدين الإسلامي .. ؟
عمرو : مقدرش أوجه الاتهام ده لأي واحد لأني بقول هو إن شاء الله نيته لله ن لكن كون أن تطبيقاته كده ، أنا بوجه ، لكن في نفس الوقت بحترمه ، خلي بالك لأنه أنا كمان لازم أقبل الآخر ، يعني أنا وأنا قاعد معاك بنقد لكن أنا أحترمه ، ولا افترض سوء النية أبدا ، وإذا شتمني لا أشتمه . من باب أن ديني بيأمرني بكده ، ومن باب أن أبويا وأمي ربوني كده . 
يعني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يجي له الوليد بن المغيره ، ويعرض عليه عروض ، والله يا أستاذ محمود لو حد عرضها عليك ، ( يضحك ) ، يقول له لو عايز تتجوز واحدة حلوة نجوزك ، عايز فلوس ، عايز شرف ورئاسة ، يا سيدي منعملش حاجة إلا لما نرجع لك لو هي المسألة وجاهة ، وشوف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يرد عليه يقول له : قل يا ابا الوليد أسمع ، أفرغت يا أبا الوليد ؟ والله يا ابا الوليد ما بي حاجة من كل ما قلت ، فهل تسمع مني ؟ طب أنت قلت ، ممكن تسمعني ؟ إيه ده ؟! طب قارن ده بكمية الزعيق والشتيمة والتشنج ( ويرعد صوته ) ، يعني تشنج ليه ؟
هو الحق محتاج تشنج ؟ يعني الإمام مالك يقولك إيه ؟ إذا وجدت من يدافع عن الحق فيشتم ، فاعلم أنه معلول النية . لأن الحق لا يحتاج ذلك . والحق سبحانه قال " وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن " طب أنت بتشتم ليه ؟ إذا كان الحق " فقولا له قولا لينا " لفرعون " لعله يتذكر أو يخشى "  إذا كان اللي بيقول " أنا ربكم الأعلى " بتقول له كده طب الله بيقول " لا إله إلا الله " بتقول له إيه ؟ شوف الرقة ! شوف الرحمة ! شوف الحب ! مش بقول لك دين جمال ؟! 

حاول محمود سعد أن يضيف افتراء جديدا ، وأن يُشرك عمرا فيه ، وهو أن هؤلاء الرجال – رجال الدعوة السلفية - مدعومين بجهات كذا وكذا .. والرد عليه بأمرين . 
الأول : أن هذا الاتهام رماكم به فضيلة الإمام الأكبر ، شيخ الأزهر ، تلك المؤسسة التي فرحتم بانتساب قناتكم لها اسما ، قال شيخها عن هذه القناة التي تبثان منها : القناة قائمة بأموال غير مصرية وهناك شكوي حول مصالح خارجية لا تدعو إلي الاطمئنان ! [1] وماذا عن الجائزة التي قُدمت إلى " عمرو خالد " بأمريكا ؟! وماذا عن مسابقة مؤسسة ( طوني بلير ) الإيمانيــة واختياره حكما فيها ؟!
الثاني : أن دعاة السنة لا يتقاضون مالا على ما يقدمونه من برامج ، رغم ما يظهر فيها من تعب في الإعداد للمادة العلمية المستقيمة ، وما تُحرز لهذه القنوات من شعبية وإقبال جماهيري ، رغم ضعف الإمكانات . بخلاف من يتقاضى الملايين في البرنامج الواحد ! [2]

وليت الخجل يجد مكانــا بعد كل هذه الافتراءات والتهم العظيمة ، لكن سبقه التورع الكاذب ، وادعاء تسامحه معهم رغم ذلك ، وأنه لا يردُّ إساءة أحد إليه ، وكأن هذا الذي يمتنع من شتم شاتم له ، ليس هو الذي نسب الفشل إلى نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ! وغير ذلك من النقائص ، وسوء الأدب في الحديث عن الأنبياء ! 

وهذا الكلام على سبيل التنزل ، وإلا فإن أهل العلم والدعاة تكلموا على عمرو بحق ، وبينوا انحرافه بكلام علمي ، وإن وقع فيه أحد في موطن فهو بما يستحقه . ليس كما يصور لمستمعيه أن هناك قنوات متخصصة في شتمه وأمثاله ... الخ . ويصف ما في قنوات السنة بأنه ( كمية الزعيق والشتيمة والتشنج ) !

وهي عادته : التمحك بالسيرة ، كما سبق وذكر قصة وفد نصارى نجران فحذف منها ما لا يروق له ، وبيناه وفضحنا تدليســه . لا تسلْ عن قوة جعلته يحكي مثل هذه الأخبار من السيرة يريد بها تأكيد وجوب الاحترام والحكمة وحسن الجدال ، بعد كل ما وصف به إخوانه وافتراى عليهم . ومن جملة ذلك : أنهم فوضويون ، تكفيريون ، ومتشددون ، ومتشنجون ، وشتامون ، وتلميحا بإيراد كلام الإمام مالك : هم معلولو النوايا !

 فأين مريدوه ومحبوه الذين لا يقبلون المساس به بكلمة ؟! وتحت أي أنواع الكذب والنفاق يندرج هذا ؟!

هذه المرة يحكي قصة عتبة بن ربيعة مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأظنه أخطأ وقال ( الوليد بن المغيرة ) . وأريد أن أحدثه بأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ على عتبة من القرآن ، وكان مما قرأ قوله تعالى : " فَإِنْ أَعْرَضُوا فَقُلْ أَنْذَرْتُكُمْ صَاعِقَةً مِثْلَ صَاعِقَةِ عَادٍ وَثَمُودَ " . وورد أن عتبة قال لقومه لما رجع إليهم : ما فهمتُ شيئا مما قال إلا أنه قال أنذرتكم صاعقة مثل صاعقة عاد وثمود !

وقال الله : " فقولا له قولا لينا " ، فكان مما قالا : " إنا قد أوحي إلينا أن العذاب على من كذب وتولى " ، وقال موسى له : " وإني لأظنك يا فرعون مثبورا " ، قال السعدي : ممقوتًا، ملقى في العذاب، لك الويل والذم واللعنة . ا.هـ

وحاشا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بإنذاره ، وتهديده الكفرة بالصاعقة ، أن يكون خالف ما أمره به ربه من الدعوة بالتي هي أحسن ! ويا مصيبة من يظن أن موسى وأخاه عليهما السلام بما قالا خالفا أمر ربهما !

ولا يعني هذا أنا نرفض أن تكون الدعوة بالحكمة واللين والموعظة الحسن والرفق ، بل هو الأصل ، وهو الواجب على الداعي إلا الله ، وإلا أفسد على الناس . لكن شدة العاقل ، أو الحزم الذي يكون في مقامه مع صاحب الباطل يكون حكمة . 

فهل يُنذر " عمرو خالد " ( الآخرين ) النارَ ، ويخبرهم أن الله قد يهلكهم إذا لم يؤمنوا ، أو ينزل عليهم عذابه ، ثم يعذبهم في الآخرة ؟!

بالطبع ليس هو على هدي النبوة إذا رفض . 

[1]  الأهرام (السبت 28 من رجب 1431 هـ 10 يوليو 2010 السنة 134 العدد 4514) . 
[2] كما حقق برنامج رمضان 1431هـ له حقوقا مالية وصلت إلى أربعة ملايين جنيه مصري ! كما ذكرت (المصريون|31-07-2010) .

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

-(4)-

محمود : أنت مؤمن بفكرة نظرية الوحدة بين المسلمين ؟ يعني هل دي في ذهنك ولا دي حاجة بقت بعيدة عن الذهن خلاص يعني مبتفكرش فيها فعليا . 
عمرو : حقولك أكثر حاجة آلمتني الـ6 أشهر اللي فاتوا ألم شديد ؟ مصر والجزائر .. وأنا بشكرك .. على فكرة أنا كنت قاعد قدام الفاضائيات متابع وأنت الوحيد اللي .. يعني !
وأنا سكت ، لأني مكنتش لاقي حاجة أقولها ، وأنت بعد شوية سكت ، وأنا لما سُئلت ، طب أنت كنت فين من موضوع مصر والجزائر ؟ أكبر من قدراتي يا أستاذ محمود ! أكبر من قدراتي !
محمود : آه كان في تيار جارف .. 
عمرو : سكت و .. 
محمود : هو ينفع يا أستاذ عمرو يبقى في تيار جارف ، على حد في مقامتك يعني ، يبقى أداؤه السكوت ؟
عمرو : ما أنا يا أستاذ محمود أنا مش صحيفة يومية ، يعني مش كل موضوع أطلع ... 
محمود : ( يقاطعه ) لكن ممكن تسجل رأيك على الانترنت ، لا مش ضروري تقول تصريح إنما ممكن تسجل رايك على موقعك 
عمرو : آه أنا بعمل كده  ، لكن هل ده المطلوب مني ؟ هل ده كافي ؟ يعني أنا في موضوع زي الدنمارك اتحركت ، في موضوع زي المخدرات اتحركت ، 
محمود : في الجزائر كان لازم يكون ليك رأي واضح وصريح وعالي 
عمرو : ( بعض التأتأة ثم قال ) في الآخر قدراتي محدودة يا أستاذ محمود .
محمود : أنا مش فاهم يعني ايه قدراتك محدودة ؟ هل حد محدد قدراتك ؟
عمرو : لا لا لا مقصدش كده ، أنا أنه أنا فعلا ( تأتاة مرة أخرى ) يعني مش عايزين نبالغ في – عشان الواحد يحترم قدراته عشان يعرف يتعامل صح 
محمود : أيوه بس أنت لك تأثير في شباب كبير جدا  ، مش في مصر ده في الوطن العربي 
عمرو : كويس ..
محمود : ( يقاطعه )  ولما بتعمل ندوة بيحضرها بالخمس تلاف وعشر تلاف والثلاثين ألف ساعات . أنا حضرت ندوة في الأردن كان الحضور ثلاثين ألف فالتأثير بتاعك كبير فالمفروض تعمل 
عمرو : صح ، الحمد لله الحمد لله ، أيوه لكن لما تكن قادر تعمل مبادرة ، تؤثر ، مش قادر غير أنك حتقول كلام ، أنا اتعلمت حاجة يا أستاذ محمود : كن عمليا . يعني في حملة المخدرات احنا تحركنا عايزين نعمل واحد اتنين ثلاثة ، مقلناش كلام أنا مبعرفش أقول كلام أنا بتعب لما بقول كلام ، لأن الكلام كتير ، 400 فضائية يا أستاذ محمود . 
محمود : لا بس رجال الفضائيات قلائل ، يعني هو في  400 فضائية ... لكن الناس بتنصت إلى عدد قليل جدا من الناس وبتتأثر بيهم . 
عمرو : صح !


قام الغيورون من أهل العلم والدعاة الفضلاء بإنكار ذاك المنكر ، ما حصل بين أهل مصر والجزائر ، عبر الفضائيات والبيانات ، وأصلوا للمسلمين ما يجب أن يكونوا عليه في عقيدة الولاء والبراء ، أولئك الدعاة الذين وصف دعوتهم ( عمرو خالد ) بأنها ( فوضى ) هم الذين أنكروا تيك الفوضى ، أما هو لم يبذل شيئا ، ولو مجرد كلمة ، ولم يتكلف إنصافا أن يشكر لأولئك الدعاة إنكارهم للمنكر . 

ويحتقر أن يقول كلاما يُنكر به هذا المنكر ، مع أنه واجب على مثله ، لحديث " من رأى منكم منكرا فليغيره بيده ، فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه ، فإن لم يستطع فبقلبه " !

والداعية الكبير يبخل بدور ولو بكلمة ، مع أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إِنَّ الْعَبْدَ لَيَتَكَلَّمُ بِالْكَلِمَةِ مِنْ رِضْوَانِ اللَّهِ لَا يُلْقِي لَهَا بَالًا يَرْفَعُهُ اللَّهُ بِهَا دَرَجَاتٍ " ، ويقول : " إِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ لَيَتَكَلَّمُ بِالْكَلِمَةِ مِنْ رِضْوَانِ اللَّهِ مَا يَظُنُّ أَنْ تَبْلُغَ مَا بَلَغَتْ فَيَكْتُبُ اللَّهُ لَهُ بِهَا رِضْوَانَهُ إِلَى يَوْمِ يَلْقَاهُ " ! 

ناهيك عن كونه ذا إمكانات أعلى من هذا بكثير ، فلو طلب عقد ندوة لفُتحت له عشرات القاعات ، وحضرها الألوف ، وبثتها القنوات ، وشاهدها عبرها ألوف أخرى ، ورفعها موقعه ، وشاهدها ألوف أخرى من الزوار .. كل هذا والقدرات محدودة ؟!

وما هي تلك القدرات المحدودة  التي منعتك من كلمة تُصلح بها الناس في الفتنة بين مصر والجزائر ، بينما ذهبت تضع يدك في يد أبناء الدنمارك تريد الصلح وهم شاتمو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟!

ما هي تلك القدرات المحدودة التي حملتك إلى كنيسة النصارى يوم عيدهم تشهد صلاتهم وكفرهم ، بينما لم تحملك إلى منبر تصلح فيه بين المسلمين ؟!

ما هي تلك القدرات المحدودة التي منعتك من كلمة ، وفي المقابل مكنتك خلال هذا اللقاء من الكلام الكثير الذي تقع فيه في أعراض المسلمين ، فضلا عن كونهم من الدعاة والفضلاء ؟!

ما هي تلك القدرات المحدودة التي منعتك من كلمة تُنكر بها المنكر ، ومكنتك بكفاءة من الافتراء على الحق وأهله ؟!

ما هي تلك القدرات المحدودة في هذا المقام ، التي تنقلب إلى غير محدودة إذا نصحك ناصح أو وعظك واعظ ؟!

دعونا نكتفي من هذا اللقاء الذي جمعه بـ ( محمود سعد ) وما فيه ، لأني أريد عرض بعض طوامه في محاضرتي كندا ، في الآتي بإذن الله . 

وسأحاول أن أختصر ، وأقتصر على المهم منهما إن شاء الله تعالى .

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن عبدالله

إن ظاهرة " التدين الجديد " والتي تعتبر منهج البعض أصبح مصطلحا شائعا ويعني : تعبير عن حالة من التدين الذي ظهر على الساحة الإسلامية خارج إطار المفهوم التقليدي للتدين والذي أشاعته الصحوة الإسلامية في الماضي .
والتدين الجديد : يعني صنع ثقافته بنفسه ونشر قناعاته التي اقتنع بها بمبررات قد لا تستساغ شرعا.
هذه الظاهرة : تتواصل فيما بينهم على ساق المعلومات لا العلم .
وهذه الظاهرة الجديدة : تترخص مع المد العلماني وإن كانت في السابق تضاده بحجة التمشي مع الظروف والملابسات.
من هؤلاء عبد الله جيمنستيار من أندونيسيا ، حمزة يوسف أمريكي الأصل ، عمرو خالد مصري ، ماجدة عامر، الحبيب الجفري تتلمذ على يد كثير من الصوفية.

وأحيل القارئ الكريم إلى كتاب:  ظاهرة التدين الجديد وأثره في تمرير ثقافة الغريب لأنور قاسم الخضري . مركز التأصيل للدراسات والبحوث.

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

◄ تعالوا نرافقه في برنامج " رحلة للسعادة ".

----------


## نبض الامة

بارك الله فيكم أخي .. وجزاكم خيرا على حرقتكم هذه على ديننا ..




> والله لو أنفقوا ما في الأرض جميعا هم وأولياؤهم من النصارى ليقضوا على المخدرات في البلاد لما أمكنهم ذلك، حتى يكون أصل الأمر وأساسه في قلوبهم وفي دعوتهم هو (لا اله الا الله) وتأصيلها في القلوب وتحقيق الخشية التي تورث الرشاد والانضباط والاحسان والاستقامة في سائر جوانب الحياة!

----------


## سنبلة قلم

من لم تأدبه المواعظ أدبته الحوداث !!

----------


## محمد بن عيد الشعباني

جزاكم الله خيرا , وها هو الرجل بصوته وصورته فانظروا واسمعوا ثم احكموا .
كلامه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OE3DRQBA
وهذا كلامه عن الختان :
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WCA323AK
وهذا كلامه عن الأغاني :
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WCSWB6LZ
وهذا كلامه عن تعدد الزوجات :
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TRO60388
وهذا كلامه عن ولاية المرأة :
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RPJFB9QW
وهذا كلامه عن المرأة والسياسة :
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N8D3DP0K

----------


## محمد بن عيد الشعباني

وهذه جرأته على مقام النبوة :
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XJRN5KBS
وهذا وصفه ـ فض فوه ـ للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالفشل :
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NOPHO7Y9
وله من الكوارث الكثير والكثير نسأل الله السلامة .

----------


## أبو الوليد بن عبد الرحمان

ذكّرني بعض من يدافع عن عمرو خالد بكونه قد كان سببا في هداية كثير من الشباب إلى ترك المعاصي ووالتوبة إلي الله، ء وهذا لا ينكر كله، ذكّرني ذلك بما وقع لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في مناظرته مع الرفاعية (والكتاب مطبوع بتحقيق الدكتور دمشقية). يقول رحمه الله :


" والزنا معصية، والبدعة شر من المعصية، كما قال سفيان الثوري‏:‏ [ البدعة احب الى ابليس من المعصية، فان المعصية يتاب منها والبدعة لا يتاب منها ] " .


وكان قد قال بعضهم‏:‏ " نحن نتوب الناس ؟ .
فقلت‏:‏ " مماذا تتوبونهم ؟ " .
قال‏:‏ " من قطع الطريق والسرقة ونحو ذلك " .


فقلت‏:‏ " حالهم قبل تتويبكم خير من حالهم بعد تتويبكم، فانهم كانوا فساقاً يعتقدون تحريم ما هم عليه ويرجون رحمة الله ويتوبون اليه، او ينوون التوبة، فجعلتموهم بتتويبكم ضالين مشركين خارجين عن شريعة الاسلام يحبون ما يبغضه الله ويبغضون ما يحبه الله، ونثبت ان هذه البدع التي هم وغيرهم عليها شر من المعاصي".


فتأمل !!!!

----------

